# Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010



## Meteraal (1. Januar 2010)

Hiermit gebe ich mir die Ehre und eröffne den Thread für die Aktuellen Aalfänge 2010, zum ultimativ besten Zeitpunkt!

Ich hoffe das auch dieses Jahr wieder schöne "Schlangen" gebändigt werden und hier gepostet werden. Zumindest habe ich mir vorgenommen dieses Jahr regelmäßig hier meine hoffentlich guten Aalfänge mit Foto zu posten!

In diesem Sinne Wünsche ich Euch allen ein frohes, gesundes und vor allem Ding fischreiches Jahr 2010!


----------



## fishcatcher99 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Juuhuuu! 1. Posting im neuen Aaltheard! #6 Das muss doch Glück bringen!! Ich hoffe dies Jahr auf eineige Aale und keine Schnürsenkel!:q Und allen anderen ein dickes Petri zum Fang der grossen Schlangen! |wavey:
@ Meteraal: Dies Jahr kommt er bei dir ,der Meteraal! #6


----------



## BeatleB84 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

2ter! Gesundes Neues an euch alle erstmal. Hoffe doch sehr, dass der Aal dieses Jahr gut läuft! Aber leider wirds noch bissl dauern, bis ich auf "Schlangen" gehen werde!!!:m


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Mal sehn wie dieses Aaljahr wird. Letztes konnte ich mich auf jeden fall nicht beklagen|supergri.

Wer hier die erste Schlange hat....?
in diesem sinne Frohes Neues!


----------



## StefanN :) (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin Leute, 

freu mich schon riesig auf den ersten Aalansitz, kanns kaum abwarten...werde natürlich auch versuchen möglichst viel hier zu posten!


In dem Sinne Frohes Neues und paar schöne Aale  

MfG Stefan


----------



## huhu77 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hier mal ein guter von mir...:vik:


----------



## Meister (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Schönes Ding, #6dat kommt gut du. Petri Heil!!!!


----------



## kingandre88 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ich konnt mich letztes Jahr auch nich beklagen........wenn es jetzt noch ne Weile kalt bleibt,dann sehe ich das optimistisch,da sie dann richtig Hunger haben werden!!!#6


----------



## Koalano1 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



kingandre88 schrieb:


> Ich konnt mich letztes Jahr auch nich beklagen........wenn es jetzt noch ne Weile kalt bleibt,dann sehe ich das optimistisch,da sie dann richtig Hunger haben werden!!!#6


 

Das habe ich im letzten Jahr auch gedacht, das es ja lange gefrostet hat!
Der Saisonstart am Kanal lief gut und lies auf ein gutes Jahr hoffen, aber es kam gaaanz anders. So viele Schneidertage wie in 09 hatte ich noch nie und die Kanaltypischen Dickschlagen blieben auch weitgehen aus#d
Aber wie sagt man doch so schön, "Es kann nur besser werden!" 
Wünsche euch allen auch eine gute Saison und schöne dicke Schlangen!
#h


----------



## kingandre88 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> Das habe ich im letzten Jahr auch gedacht, das es ja lange gefrostet hat!
> Der Saisonstart am Kanal lief gut und lies auf ein gutes Jahr hoffen, aber es kam gaaanz anders. So viele Schneidertage wie in 09 hatte ich noch nie und die Kanaltypischen Dickschlagen blieben auch weitgehen aus#d
> Aber wie sagt man doch so schön, "Es kann nur besser werden!"
> Wünsche euch allen auch eine gute Saison und schöne dicke Schlangen!
> #h




Ich habe letztes Jahr hier nicht einen Aal am Kanal gefangen,aber umso mehr an der Lippe!!!!Scheint wohl auch Gewässerabhängig zu sein!!!#6


----------



## huhu77 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Petri Dank#6...
Und das war eigendlich nur ein ''Beifang''!
Hatte ne Pose ausgeschmissen,weil mir gesagt worden ist das man an dem Gewässer gute Barsche fängt mit Wurm/Pose...!Und dann das....:q! 		





Meister schrieb:


> Schönes Ding, #6dat kommt gut du. Petri Heil!!!!


----------



## Meteraal (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@ huhu77:
Traum der Aal! einfach nur Traum...


----------



## huhu77 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@Meteraal....vielleicht mal auf Barsch gehen...#c....dieses Jahr wirds bestimmt;-)


----------



## Jose (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

wie schön, dass wir Angler uns so einig sind.
vor allem im AB.
schaut ihr hier:
Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@ Jose:

Wir müssen ja auch unter Anglern nicht immer einer Meinung sein, oder???

Schließlich gibt es hier auch ein Forum für Fischrezepte, obwohl so manch´ einem Kollegen doch glatt alle gefangenen Fische wieder ins Wasser fallen!

Diese tolle Vielfältigkeit zeichnet das Board doch gerade aus!  

;O)

Ernie


----------



## Balaton1980 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Jose schrieb:


> wie schön, dass wir Angler uns so einig sind.
> vor allem im AB.
> schaut ihr hier:
> Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!



überflüssiger kommentar #d

das hier ist ein fangtröööd - grundsatzdiskusionen gehören woanders hin (z.b. in den von dir genannten tröööd)


----------



## snofla (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@huhu77

kommt der Fisch aus diesem Jahr????du siehst so leicht bekleidet aus?


ich sag das nur weil der tröööt doch aktuelle Aalfäng 2010 heisst


----------



## Jose (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Balaton1980 schrieb:


> überflüssiger kommentar #d



kein 'kommentar', einfach nur ein hinweis.
und alles andere als "überflüssig".
nur vereint sind WIR stark (angler in der öffentlichen wahrnehmung) ansonsten sind wir quark.

ach, 'tschuldigung, hier ist ja kein anglertrööt', nein, es ist ein fangtrööööd.

gustav heinemann (wer? ja, der!) hätte jetzt wahrscheinlich gesagt "nu fangt mal schön".  [_sarkasmus off_]

ps: und nun mal klartext: der trööt hier ist ein AB-trööt, und da ist ein AB-querverweis durchaus üblich, sind ja schließlich *die* Anglercommunity im web, und durchaus kontrovers.

[A. Franklin: THINK!]

das hier ist ein fangtröööööd#q das hier ist ein fangtröööööd#q das hier ist ein fangtröööööd#q



Interessiert den Aal nun gar nicht!


----------



## Balaton1980 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Jose schrieb:


> kein 'kommentar', einfach nur ein hinweis.
> und alles andere als "überflüssig".
> nur vereint sind WIR stark (angler in der öffentlichen wahrnehmung) ansonsten sind wir quark.
> 
> ...


 
hallo - "aktuelle aalfänge" !? ------------- wenn das mal kein fangtrööt is, was dann!? #q

tschuldigung wollt dich nicht kränken 

is lieb von dir uns auf trööts aufmerksam zu machen (die im übrigen so ziemlich dem krassen gegenteil entsprechen was hier gepostet wird - zumindest momentan) die hier mit sicherheit noch niemand kennt - dankeschön #6

(schon mal daran gedacht, dass es leute gibt die freiwillig keinen aal schonen wollen und im übrigen ja auch garnicht müssen #q)

für mich persönlich is jetz auch schon ende der diskussion


----------



## huhu77 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Nene iss vom letzten Jahr....!


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ich freue mich auf diese Saison und bin gespannt was sie so bringt.


----------



## carni68 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin zusammen!
Habe gestern die diesjährige Aalsaison eingeläutet und die Biester  liefen!

Angel-u. Beisszeit: 20:00-23.45 Uhr
Köder: Tauwurm
Gewässer: kleiner Fluss; 1,5 - 2 m Wassertiefe
Montage: Pose
Fänge: 6 Aale 

Die Aale bissen sehr vorsichtig, so dass Geduld gefragt war. Leider  konnte ich auch nicht jeden Biss verwandeln.


----------



## LeineAngler93 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

moooment mal!

20.00-23.45 Uhr???
6 Stück???

WO ANGELST DU?|supergri|supergri

hier geht mit Sicherheit noch nichts:cwie warm ist es denn bei dir, damit die schon liefen?


----------



## Streber (25. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@carni68

Dickes Petri zu den 6 Schlangen. #6

Bei uns muß das Wasser erst noch etwas wärmer werden, bevor sich hier was tut. Zur Zeit fangen gerade mal die Weißfische an zu beißen und das auch nur sehr zögerlich.

LG Andrea |wavey:


----------



## The_Pitbull (25. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hi also solche Fänge sind bei uns hier in Ostfriesland ganz normal.Ich hab mit mein Kumpel am tag auch immer so um die 10 Aale.Wobei aber nur 2 wirklich gute sind.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Phanthom (25. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

War gestern und heute Abend auch mal wieder auf Aal ansitzen.
Ich hatte leider kein Glück, dafür konnte mein Kumpel nen schönen 70er fangen und als Beifanf noch ein 40er Döbel. Es geht also so langsam los hier.
Grüße aus Baden#h


----------



## Theradon (26. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Petri zu den schlangen, dann gehts ja so langsam los jetzt 

Hätte ich heute Abend zeit wäre ich auch am Wasser, nur bin ich heute aufem Geburtstag. Das wetter wird ja leider wieder kälter aber mal schauen ob ich es in den nächsten Tagen trotzdem noch versuche.


----------



## carni68 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

War gestern mit meiner Frau nochmal los. Angelzeit war ungefähr die selbe. Über Tag hatten wir ca. 20° und nachts waren es immer noch 14°C. Zur Wassertemperatur kann ich leider nichts genaues sagen. Auf jeden Fall konnten wir gemeinsam 9 Schlangen überlisten. Ein rundum schöner Angelabend...


----------



## zesch (26. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale![/QUOTE]


ich muss mich für das Fehlverhalten Anderer nicht einschränken beim Angeln !

Solange die Holländer u.a. Netz- + Reusenfischerei betreiben

+ Jungaale nach Asien verkaufen (+ Die Portugiesen)

werde ich weiter Aale fangen...

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Meteraal (26. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ich habe gestern Abend auch meinen ersten Aalansitz gewagt, aber leider nichts gefangen, jedoch lag die Wassertemperatur hier in den kleinen Gräben bereits bei 13 Grad! Von daher denke ich, werde ich es heute Abend nach einmal versuchen...


----------



## fishcatcher99 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hi,
Zunächst mal ein dickes Petri an alle "Schlangenbändiger " ! Es scheint ja als ob es langsam los ginge .

 @ Carni 68 : #r 9 aale hatte ich selbst zu Besten Aalzeit noch nicht ! 

Aber bei uns ist es wohl noch zu kalt für nen ernsthaften Aalversuch , ich denke so Mitte April werde ich langsam anfangen ! |rolleyes Bis dahin versuch ich mein Glück erstma auf Forellen und bis zum 31.03 noch auf Zander ! :g

gruss |wavey:


----------



## börnie (26. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf diese Saison und bin gespannt was sie so bringt.




da schließe ich mich gerne an.#6

@meteraal : nix wie los ! ist ja schon muckelig warm bei euch in den bächen. 
ich habe heute hier mal gemessen : 5° ! 
und deswegen sitze ich jetzt auch am PC und nicht am Wasser...obwohl es schon mächtig in den finger juckt...


----------



## Meteraal (27. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Leider ist es gestern nichts mehr mit dem geplanten Ansitz geworden, weil es hier wie aus Kübeln gegossen hat, was aber gut zum Würmer sammeln war ( ca. 200 stück)!  Heute ist wieder leicht bewölkt mit reichlich Sonne, was natürlich förmlich nach einem zweiten Versuch auf Aal ruft! Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, werde ich also heute Abend mit großer Wahrschainlichkeit zum Angeln ausrücken...


----------



## Speedfisher (28. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Der Rhein bei uns hat schon 12 Grad. Will es Dienstag direkt mal versuchen. Ich hoffe ich finde heute Nacht Tauwürmer.#c


----------



## Moki1993 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

habe mich vorgestern an den rhein gesetzt und 2 ruten ausgeworfen und hatte um 7 schon den ersten aal (80 cm) . dann kam auch schon der 2. und 3. aal ... mich hat es sehr gewundert denn ich habe diese mit normalen regenwürmern gefangen die ich dort gesucht habe ... um 10 uhr hatte ich den letzten am haken und hatte oft bisse !


----------



## bobbl (28. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ich habe gestern mittag beim Schleienangeln den ersten Aal in meinem Leben gefangen, 50cm lang war er.
Kein Riese, aber mein erster.


----------



## Sledge (29. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



zesch schrieb:


> Freiwillige ganzjährige Schonzeit für Aale!


 

ich muss mich für das Fehlverhalten Anderer nicht einschränken beim Angeln !

Solange die Holländer u.a. Netz- + Reusenfischerei betreiben

+ Jungaale nach Asien verkaufen (+ Die Portugiesen)

werde ich weiter Aale fangen...

Gruß
zesch[/QUOTE]


|good: genau so sehe ich das auch...#6!!!

Abgesehen davon finde ich es erstaunlich, daß es immer wieder Leute gibt, die versuchen  , Anderen ihre Meinung um jeden Preis aufzudrücken |bigeyes!!!
Das hat noch nie funktioniert und wird auch in Zukunft nicht klappen, und das ist gut so!
Am witzigsten finde ich dann noch die Kandidaten, die selber keinen Fisch verwerten , weil sie einfach keinen Fisch mögen, und sich dann "100% C&R " auf die Fahnen schreiben!!!
Sind aber nicht selten tagelang mit der Angel am Wasser, nur um Fangfotos zu machen.
Man könnte jetzt aus dem Gesetzestext zitieren"...nicht ohne vernünftigen Grund..." , aber das wäre ein ebenso lächerliches Unterfangen, wie das, um welches es hier geht:q!
Geht Fische fangen, und kümmert euch nicht darum, was mit den Fängen der einzelnen User passiert, natürlich nur im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen.

Gruß sledge#h


----------



## voice (29. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

och nöööööö.slege....keine c&r debatte....


----------



## Pike Pirates (29. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hey,
Bin die letzten 2 Freitage die ganze Nacht an einem Baggersee losgewesen. Abgesehen von einem riesen haufen Kroeten und jeweils einem verdammt vorsichtigen Biss nix gewesen. Die bisse haben wir dann auch noch verhauen, weil wir recht frueh angeschlagen haben wegen der Info hier im Board, dass sie vorsichtig beissen . Naja was willste machen, sobald das Wasser waermer wird gehts bestimmt besser.

Gruesse


----------



## Theradon (29. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hm ich habe nun 2 Wochen Urlaub und habe gehofft das es warm bleibt^^ Hat denn schon einer im Kanal Aale gefangen? Das Wasser hat zwar hier 9-10 Grad aber ich glaub da noch nicht so richtig dran das die Aale schon laufen


----------



## flasha (29. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Dachte das ist ein Fangthread?


----------



## Pike Pirates (29. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



flasha schrieb:


> Dachte das ist ein Fangthread?



Ich denke Informationen über noch zu kaltes Wasser wodurch in bestimmten Gewässern noch keine Aale laufen, können für den einen oder anderen hilfreich sein bei der Wahl des Gewässers und dem Zeitpunkt. Also mich interessierts.

Gruß


----------



## börnie (29. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



flasha schrieb:


> Dachte das ist ein Fangthread?




reine "fangthreads" sind ....langweilig, informationslos, nicht aussagefähig und primitiv...
sorry !

bei mir geht noch nix...keine 6° wassertemp...
aber alles wird besser...irgendwann


----------



## kingandre88 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Gestern Abend an der Lippe:
2 Aale von 73 und 60 cm,hätten auch noch mehr werden können,waren extrem Vorsichtig!!!!#6


----------



## firemirl (31. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Na das ist doch mal ein gutes Zeichen. Glückwunsch !

Warste in Stockum? Da hatte ich es nämlich am Donnerstag mit 0,0 Erfolg versucht.


----------



## kingandre88 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Nöö,in Lünen war ich!!!!


----------



## bo74 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

war denn noch keiner wieder los aud Aal ?


----------



## Wobblerfan (3. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Doch , mein Kumpel und ich gestern abend von 19 - 23 Uhr . Einen Biss , und den auch noch vernaukt  . Und kalt wurde es . Das ganze im Vereinsgew. Nähe Bremerhvn . Gruß  Wobblerfan #h


----------



## bo74 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Doch , mein Kumpel und ich gestern abend von 19 - 23 Uhr . Einen Biss , und den auch noch vernaukt  . Und kalt wurde es . Das ganze im Vereinsgew. Nähe Bremerhvn . Gruß  Wobblerfan #h



ich werd ächste woche nen versuch starten . mal schauen ob schon was geht .


----------



## BeatleB84 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

War gestern auch mit meinem Vater von 19-23 Uhr. Nix gefangen, noch nichtmal nen Biss gehabt. Hatten Tauis mit, Rotwürmer und Leber. Es ging nix. Obwohl an der Stelle immer gefangen wurde. Irgendwann wurde es uns dann zu kalt und wir sind gegangen!!!


----------



## black oggy (3. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

war diese woche 2 tage mit zelt unterwegs 
2 tage hunte in goldenstedt nicht einen biss
aber spass gemacht hat es trotzdem


----------



## bo74 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Obwohl das Wetter garnicht so schlecht ist. 
Wünsche allen ein schönes Osterfest ..


----------



## RheinBarbe (4. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Am Freitag beim ersten Lahnansitz für dieses Jahr hab ich nen 80er Aal gefangen. Gebissen auf Tauwurmbündel an der Grundmontage.





Foto ist mit Handycam gemacht, die Bilder bei künstlichem Licht sehen immer etwas pixelig/unscharf aus (olles Nokiahandy eben).

Gruß
LD


----------



## H.Christians (4. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Petri. Schöne Schlange. Werde es heute auch mal versuchen, wird Zeit dass ich mal wieder zum Angeln komme.


----------



## Kaputo (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Jo, schönes Ding , gratuliere zum perfekten Einstieg in die Angelsaison 

Wo wurde der den gefangen ?


----------



## RheinBarbe (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Kaputo schrieb:


> Jo, schönes Ding , gratuliere zum perfekten Einstieg in die Angelsaison
> 
> Wo wurde der den gefangen ?


In der Lahn bei Diez.


----------



## Stippi (6. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Komme gerade vom ersten verusch wieder. Einen schönen abzug versaut, weil ich ihn zu lange zeit gegeben habe, da saß er schon irgendwo unterm Holz:c


----------



## rainbowrunner (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Konnte heute gegen 22:00Uhr auf Maden den ersten Aal 2010 aus dem Main bei Rüsselsheim ziehen. War mit 57cm kein Riese, aber gefreut hat`s mich trotzdem.
INFO: Wassertemp. z.Zt knapp 11 Grad

Gruß, rainbowrunner


----------



## bo74 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



rainbowrunner schrieb:


> Konnte heute gegen 22:00Uhr auf Maden den ersten Aal 2010 aus dem Main bei Rüsselsheim ziehen. War mit 57cm kein Riese, aber gefreut hat`s mich trotzdem.
> INFO: Wassertemp. z.Zt knapp 11 Grad
> 
> Gruß, rainbowrunner



Petri zu deiner ersten schlange 2010.


----------



## Felipe95 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hallo alle zusammen !

Petri zu den schönen Aalen !!!

Ich werde es Freitag abend und Samstag abend versuchen.

Nur blöd das meine Eltern so streng sind, was die gesetzliche regelung mit abend bzw. nachts draußen bleiben betrift :c
Deshalb darf ich leider nur bis 22:00 Uhr angeln ... hoffe es lässt sich trotzdem was machen.
Ab 16 Jahren darf ich dann bis 23:00 Uhr draußen bleiben :r #d

Naja was soll ich machen :c

gruß Felix


----------



## Boomi (8. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin zusammen,so heute Abend starte ich dann auch mal.Wetter ist zwar nicht das Beste aber mich ziehts an den Kanal.Mit Madenbündel auf Aal ist immer einen Versuch wert.Grüße...


----------



## bo74 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Boomi schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,so heute Abend starte ich dann auch mal.Wetter ist zwar nicht das Beste aber mich ziehts an den Kanal.Mit Madenbündel auf Aal ist immer einen Versuch wert.Grüße...



Na dann mal Petri Heil. Bei euch da oben sollte doch schon was gehn. wir starten morgen Abend .


----------



## H.Christians (8. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Bin gestern auch endlich mal ans Wasser gekommen. Konnte 6 Aale fangen, 5 sind mit nach Hause gekommen:q:q, einen habe ich wegen seiner "Wahnsinnsgröße" wieder zurück gesetzt.
Bisse gabs ca 25-30 Stück, was mich wirklich überrascht hat.


----------



## bo74 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Bin gestern auch endlich mal ans Wasser gekommen. Konnte 6 Aale fangen, 5 sind mit nach Hause gekommen:q:q, einen habe ich wegen seiner "Wahnsinnsgröße" wieder zurück gesetzt.
> Bisse gabs ca 25-30 Stück, was mich wirklich überrascht hat.



Na dann mal Petri Heil. soviel fängt man bei uns hier bei 5 ansitzen ,wenn man glück hat


----------



## ELBkaida (8. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@bo74:

Da mach dir mal keinen Kopf drüber. W. ich mir die Youtube oder sonstige Videos aus dem Norden anschaue, dann sind d.oft Grössen (25-45cm) die ich mit dem Arsch nicht anschauen würde. Da fange ich lieber einen pro Nacht, ab. dafür im Schnitt ab 65cm.


----------



## bo74 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



ELBkaida schrieb:


> @bo74:
> 
> Da mach dir mal keinen Kopf drüber. W. ich mir die Youtube oder sonstige Videos aus dem Norden anschaue, dann sind d.oft Grössen (25-45cm) die ich mit dem Arsch nicht anschauen würde. Da fange ich lieber einen pro Nacht, ab. dafür im Schnitt ab 65cm.



hey. ich mach mir keinen kopp. bin beruflich bei emden gewesen . krümhörn upleward. und zur zeit bei whv. ich kenn die größen da. aber immerhin. bei uns kann man echt froh sein wenn man überhaupt mal einen fängt. im letztem jahr waren es 3 bei mir. war aber auch nicht oft los...und die 3 waren aus der elbe,was ca 60 km enfernt ist


----------



## H.Christians (9. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



ELBkaida schrieb:


> @bo74:
> 
> Da mach dir mal keinen Kopf drüber. W. ich mir die Youtube oder sonstige Videos aus dem Norden anschaue, dann sind d.oft Grössen (25-45cm) die ich mit dem Arsch nicht anschauen würde. Da fange ich lieber einen pro Nacht, ab. dafür im Schnitt ab 65cm.


 
Da haste wohl recht. Aber um dich zu beruhigen. Ich nehme keinen Aal unter 40 cm mit, würde hier auch bestimmt nichts schreiben, wenn ich nur Schnürsenkel gefangen hätte.

Das die Aale in Ostfriesland im Schnitt kleiner sind ist ja bekannt. 

Drei der Aale waren zum räuchern, und da kommt mir kein Aal unter 50 cm in die Tonne, vorausgesetzt er hat auch was auf den Rippen.


----------



## bo74 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

So . ich mach mich jetzt auf die aal pirsch. hoffe ich kann morgen auch mal ein bild posten


----------



## danmarkhuse (9. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

....hab gestern beim ersten Versuch diesen Jahres den ersten Aal mit knappe 50cm gefangen. Durfte weiterschwimmen, da er unter meinem persönlichen Schonmaß von 60cm war und perfekt am Maul gehakt war!!!!


----------



## paulbarsch (10. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



danmarkhuse schrieb:


> ....hab gestern beim ersten Versuch diesen Jahres den ersten Aal mit knappe 50cm gefangen. Durfte weiterschwimmen, da er unter meinem persönlichen Schonmaß von 60cm war und perfekt am Maul gehakt war!!!!


 

mein persöhnliches schonmass liegt bei 1,20m!:q
gruss andreas


----------



## Meteraal (10. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



paulbarsch schrieb:


> mein persöhnliches schonmass liegt bei 1,20m!:q
> gruss andreas


 
Hättest dir auch sparen können...! Sehr konstruktiv...schön den Thread vollmüllen...


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



paulbarsch schrieb:


> mein persöhnliches schonmass liegt bei 1,20m!:q
> gruss andreas


 
Wärst du Neuseeländer, würde ich Dir das sogar glauben....

Im übrigen ärgere ich mich ziemlich, dass ich momentan zeitmäßig einfach nicht los komme! Meine Gräben "stinken" förmlich nach Aal, die Temperaturen passen - aber keine Zeit...

Na, mal sehen, die Saison fängt ja gerade erst an....


----------



## bo74 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

So. kurzer Bericht von Gestern Abend. 
Ort  : Kleiner Fluß in der Altmark
Zeit: 19:00- 00:00 Uhr
Wer: 2 Kumpels und ich.
Köder: Tauwurm Bienemade
Ergebnis: 6 Ruten . Nicht mal ein Zupfer


----------



## RheinBarbe (10. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



bo74 schrieb:


> So. kurzer Bericht von Gestern Abend.
> Ort  : Kleiner Fluß in der Altmark
> Zeit: 19:00- 00:00 Uhr
> Wer: 2 Kumpels und ich.
> ...


So war es bei uns am Donnerstag auch, 6 Ruten mit Wurm/Köfi/Made/alles und kein Biss. Lediglich beim einholen am Ende hing an einer Rute ein Kaulbarsch dran. 

Kann nur besser werden! :g


----------



## Boomi (10. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

So hier mein erster dieses Jahr:vik:Hab von 21.30-ca 24Uhr geangelt.Achja, natürlich gibt es schönere Fotos aber was soll´s.


----------



## HH Thozu (10. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Der erste Aal von meinen Sohn gefangen auf Tauwurm :vik:|wavey:


----------



## Fisherman1990 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Denn petri heil an die fänger .
Ich hoffe ja das ich auch bald los  kann . 
Naja aber mind. ne woche wird es bei mir noch dauern .


LG Fisherman


----------



## ProBass99 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

hab mal auch gestern nen Aalansitz an der Weser mit meiner Freundin gestartet.

gleich nach 10 min konnte meine Freundin ne schöne Brasse fangen






als es dunkel würde gingen mir 2 Aal und meiner Freundin ne fette Rotauge an den Haken











alle Fische schwimmen natürlich wieder  

mfg ProBass99


----------



## HH Thozu (10. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Fisherman1990 schrieb:


> Denn petri heil an die fänger .
> Ich hoffe ja das ich auch bald los  kann .
> Naja aber mind. ne woche wird es bei mir noch dauern .
> 
> ...



danke das hoffen wir alle das der aal bald läuft


----------



## Meteraal (10. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Respekt und Petri Heil all den Fängern hier! Bei mir lief hier auf Aal herzlich wenig! Seit 6 Ansitzen hab nun es nicht mal geschafft meinen ersten Aal für dieses Jahr zu fangen...aber Kollegen neben mir haben gute Aale gefangen, was mich auch immer wieder anstachelt loszufahren, so wie auch wieder heute wieder...
Fängt bei mir verdammt schlecht an das Jahr, aber ich werd nicht aufgeben!;-)


----------



## bo74 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Meteraal schrieb:


> Respekt und Petri Heil all den Fängern hier! Bei mir lief hier auf Aal herzlich wenig! Seit 6 Ansitzen hab nun es nicht mal geschafft meinen ersten Aal für dieses Jahr zu fangen...aber Kollegen neben mir haben gute Aale gefangen, was mich auch immer wieder anstachelt loszufahren, so wie auch wieder heute wieder...
> Fängt bei mir verdammt schlecht an das Jahr, aber ich werd nicht aufgeben!;-)




genau niemals aufgeben,vielleicht klappt es heute. ich wünsch es dir.muß ja nicht gleich der "meteraal" sein . 60 cm reichen auch erstmal.


----------



## Michaelswelt (10. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

petri.... sieht schön dick aus ....
war schon seit einer Woche nicht mehr los, mal gucken ob ich es noch schaffe nächste Woche...Werde Berichten, da ich eine neue Stelle am See mal ausprobiere, wo sonst keiner Angelt. naja, einer muss es ja tun


----------



## Boomi (11. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin zusammen.Komme gerade vom Kanal und kann euch sagen es war lausig kalt.Konnte aber doch tatsächlich einen 63´er Aal aus seinem nassen Element befördern,damit hab ich ehrlich gesagt heute selbst nicht gerechnet.Hab dann Feierabend gemacht weil es mir dann doch zu Kalt wurde.Gebissen hat der Schlängler auf einen halbenTauwurm der noch ein wenig mit"Aroma"versetzt wurde.


----------



## Wobblerfan (12. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Letzten Freitag von 19-23.30 Uhr mit meinem Kumpel . Dieses mal ganz flach gefischt (30-40 cm ) . Fängt mein Kumpel nicht tatsächlich ´ne Wollhandkrabbe ! Und zwei Haken wurden ihm abgeknippst . Hätte ich nicht gedacht , das die Ausgeburten der Hölle schon aktiv sind . Wir haben dann gegen ca. 22.30 Uhr einen Aal auf Tauwurmstück gefangen , welcher zwar eine gute Länge vorwies , aber recht dürr war . Wieder zurück , kann im Herbst wiederkommen . Trotz Thermoanzug schlich sich die Kälte bei zunehmender Dunkelheit bis in meine Kaldaunen . |gr: 
So , bis zum nächsten mal . Gruß an alle    Wobblerfan


----------



## ShortyNordenham (12. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin zusammen, 

hab Samstag abend um ca 22Uhr den ersten Aal erwischt, leider zu Kurz (40cm) und zu dünn, der durfte auch wieder schwimmen,der 2 hatte 35cm aber leider zu tief geschluckt:-(, aber die 3 fetten Brassen 45, 52 und 56 cm die hab ich mitgenommen, haben auch verdammt gut geschmeckt|rolleyes.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Boomi (12. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Schon mal Brassen geräuchert? Lecker sach ich da nur.. müssen allerdings dick genug sein..


----------



## ShortyNordenham (12. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Jepp, aber zum räuchern waren sie mir zu groß....


----------



## Hugo Boss (13. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hallo,Leute ich bin vor 4 Jahren an die Weser gezogen und komme eigentlich aus Meck Pomm und bin immer noch in der Gewöhnungsphase der Angelbedingungen. Nun meine Frage an euch: Wenn ich hier versuche auf Aal zu angeln, fressen mir die vielen Wolllandkrabben meinen Haken leer oder kneifen ihn ab. Ich überlege schon seit langem, wie ich die Krabben überlisten kann. Ich hab gehört, dass man mit den Krabben selber angeln kann. Wenn diese dann am Haken sind, sollen keine anderen Krabben angreifen. 

Meine erste Frage ist: Wie bekomme ich den Panzer der Krabben ab?
2. und wie bekomme ich diese richtig an den Haken?

wäre sehr nett von euch, wenn ihr mir Tipps geben könntet. Vielen Dank im Vorraus und Petri Heil


----------



## carphunterNRW (13. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

So, meld mich ab zum ersten Aalansitz dieses Jahr, werd aber nur bis 22.30h oder 23.00 machen, je nachem wies läuft. Werd dann später berichten:m


----------



## ELBkaida (13. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Warum zieht ihr ni ein dünnes Stahlvorfach auf um das Abknipsen der Vorfächer zu vermeiden? D. interessiert d.Aal meiner Meinung nach herzlich wenig u.die Krabben werden es wohl kaum durch bekommen.


----------



## StefanN :) (13. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Sauber! Die ersten Aale werden gefangen. Werd ich den nächsten Tagen/Wochen auch mal die erste Session starten und werde hier aufjedenfall Posten wie es war!

MfG Stefan


----------



## ShortyNordenham (13. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin Hugo!

Ja krabben selber gehen, allerdings nur wenn sie sich grade gehäutet haben, dann ist der neue Panzer noch weich.

kevlarvorfächer  schaffen Abhilfe von Stahl würde ich bei dir in Bremen abraten, das mag bei uns direkt an der Mündung funktionieren, weil hier durch die Tide die Aale wirklich voll reinknallen.
was du probieren könntest wäre ne Auftriebsperle vorzuschalten, damit der Wurm nicht auf Grund liegt, aber wirklich helfen wird das nicht.
das einzige was hilft ist leider genug Würmer mitzunehmen.
ich brauche im Sommer schonmal 50 tauwürmer pro abend.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## carphunterNRW (13. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

50 Tauwürmer pro Abend? Das ist ja nicht billig.....hab heute für 24 Stück in einer kleinen Styroporbox 5,49 EUR bezahlt^^.

Bin jetzt grad wieder da vom Fischen an der Ems. Viel Bewegung auf dem Wasser und am Haken war auch was los, aber leider kein Zielfisch! Einen kleinen Döbel (ca. 10 cm!)konnt ich rausholen der sich nen kompletten Tauwurm reingezogen hat. Unglaublich wie dreist die kleinen Biester manchmal sind^^|kopfkrat

Die Ruten waren bis 22 Uhr eigtl. fast die ganze Zeit am "Zuppeln", aber eben kein Grund um anzuschlagen, da nur Kleinzeug......

Naja, die Tage probier ichs nochmal am See im Flachen....

Viele Grüße und Petri Heil!


----------



## Theradon (13. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



carphunterNRW schrieb:


> 50 Tauwürmer pro Abend? Das ist ja nicht billig.....hab heute für 24 Stück in einer kleinen Styroporbox 5,49 EUR bezahlt^^.
> 
> Bin jetzt grad wieder da vom Fischen an der Ems. Viel Bewegung auf dem Wasser und am Haken war auch was los, aber leider kein Zielfisch! Einen kleinen Döbel (ca. 10 cm!)konnt ich rausholen der sich nen kompletten Tauwurm reingezogen hat. Unglaublich wie dreist die kleinen Biester manchmal sind^^|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Na, wenigstens hattest du Fisch Kontakt. Ich denke nicht das er seine Würmer jedes mal kauft. Das wäre sonst viel zu teuer. Ich persönlich suche meine Würmer auf jeden Fall immer selber geht bei passenden Wetter sehr schnell und kostet nichts


----------



## carphunterNRW (13. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Wenn ich mal wüsste wo ich die erfolgreich sammeln könnte, würd ich das auch selber machen.....:m

Aber da wir hier keine Krabben haben und der Verbrauch doch recht moderat ist, geht das schon in Ordnung. Hab heute mit 2 Ruten gefischt und in 3 Stunden 6 oder 7 Tauwürmer verbraucht....


----------



## Theradon (13. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Na gut dann kann mans ja noch bezahlen. Ich komme hier an der Ems mit 30 Würmern den Abend hin, wir haben hier ja auch keine Krabben.

Geh doch einfach mal wenns tagsüber geregnet hat nachts mit einer Taschenlampe auf einer kurzen Wiese oder auf einen Sportplatz


----------



## carphunterNRW (13. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Theradon schrieb:


> Na gut dann kann mans ja noch bezahlen. Ich komme hier an der Ems mit 30 Würmern den Abend hin, wir haben hier ja auch keine Krabben.



Wenn es wärmer wird brauch ich auch mehr als 6 oder 7 Würmer am Abend, auch wenn kein Zielfisch dabei ist|rolleyes

[/QUOTE]Geh doch einfach mal wenns tagsüber geregnet hat nachts mit einer Taschenlampe auf einer kurzen Wiese oder auf einen Sportplatz[/QUOTE]

Danke für den Tip! Werd ich mal bei Gelegenheit (z.B. nächtlicher Nachhauseweg von einer Fete:m, hoffe ich seh die Dinger dann noch^^)machen, nur um zu sehen ob das wirklich so einfach ist.....

Achja, letztes Jahr hatten wir um diese Zeit schon richtig gute Aale....


----------



## ShortyNordenham (14. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

MOin!

jepp ich kauf Tauwürmer nur im Notfall, wenn ich keine Zeit hatte welche zu sammeln,(50stück 8 €)
Sportplatz ist immer ein  versuch wert öffentliche Parkanlagen, alles mit kurzem Rasen geht gut.
Es muß nicht unbeding geregnet haben, sobald das Gras taufeucht ist reicht es schon da sind die Biester da.
Vorsichtig laufen, am besten nen Rotfilter vor die Taschenlampe (also rotes licht), dann hauen die Viecher nicht so schnell ab, #h

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Hugo Boss (14. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hey Leute danke für die Tipps.Bin es aus Mecklenburg nicht gewohn mich mit sowas rum zuärgern aber was solls.Ich konnte dieses Jahr leider auch noch keinen überlisten aber das nächste Wochenende kommt bestimmt |rolleyes


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (14. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ich denke mal ,daß wenn man immer weiter ins Land kommt es weniger Aale gibt.
Die meisten werden doch eh von den Fischern abgefischt.
Die Flüsse direkt am Meer sind noch voll damit .Aber dann wird es immer weniger.Fangeinrichtungen wie Reusen/Fischernetze tuhen das übrige.
Und das brauch keiner abzustreiten.


----------



## HH Thozu (15. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

NEE will auch keiner denke ich 
ich gebe dir mal recht und die kraftwerke geben deb rest dazu 

lg und nun los zum Aal angeln melde mich morgen nach der Arbeit: (
ANGELN


----------



## ELBkaida (15. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Wenn die auf natürlichen Wege bis in d.letzten Winkel ziehen könnten, dann wäre es ja nicht mehr notwendig dt. Flüsse mit vorgezogen Aalen zu besetzen - so gehts ja wohl nicht!!!!!!!


----------



## dewi23 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

ich werde wohl auch nächste woche mal los auf aal. mal sehen was die schlangen in dänemark sagen. wohne jetzt in kolding. bin ausgewandert.
ich sammel die würmer auch fast immer wenn ich zeit habe.


----------



## carphunterNRW (16. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

War gestern wirder los auf Aal -> Wieder Schneider#c


----------



## Meteraal (16. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin Moin aus dem hohen Norden, 
konnte bereits am Mittwoch meinen ersten lang ersehnten Aal fangen mit 71 cm in einem kleinen Graben! Ich poste den Fang erst jetzt, weil ich Probleme mit der Kamera habe und ihn nicht ohne Bild posten wollte...aber leider schlägt jegliches Hochladen der 1a-Bilder fehl! Tut mir leid, dass ich leider ohne Bild poste, aber ich werde mich die Tage damit auseinandersetzten!#d


----------



## Michaelswelt (17. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

petri für den Aal...

Ich würde auch gerne wieder los, aber irgendwie habe ich nicht die Zeit dafür...^^ 
auf was hast ihn gefangen ???


----------



## ali-angler (17. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

war bis jetzt 2 mal los und nüchts. Nachts ist es echt kalt, gestern gabs wieder Frost. Hoffe die Temperaturen klettern bald rauf dann läufts bestimmt besser.


----------



## Meteraal (17. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Soo, hier noch mal das Foto nachträglich! Gefangen hatte ich ihn auf einen ganzen Tauwurm um 21:20.


----------



## aal02 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

petri zum ersten aal 2010


----------



## dewi23 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

petri. schönes ding.


----------



## torino (18. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin 
wenn ihr Tauwürmer gesammelt habt wie hältert ihr die über ein paar Wochen ? Weil ich hab immer eine Dose genommen und dann waren sie schon nach ein paar Tagen zergammelt .


----------



## Magdeburger (18. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



torino schrieb:


> Moin
> wenn ihr Tauwürmer gesammelt habt wie hältert ihr die über ein paar Wochen ? Weil ich hab immer eine Dose genommen und dann waren sie schon nach ein paar Tagen zergammelt .



Die Dose musst du unbedingt im Kühlschrank hältern, dann halten die über Wochen und Monate.


----------



## pk0312 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Also zum längeren hältern  ist ne Dose wirklich ungeeignet gerade bei selbst gesuchten würmern weil du keine kontrolle hast ob würmer beschädigt sind oder schon tot.
Ich hab mir dafür ne 40x60 cm styroporkkiste im Baumarkt besorgt und übers internet wurmerde ( geht aber bestimmt auch mit normaler) 

Dann machste einfach die Kiste voll mit erde und legst die würmer oben drauf und alles was nach 1 std nicht in der erde ist wird aussortiert für den direkten ansitz oder hühnerfutter.
Nach 1 tag musste das noch mal wiederholen um sicher zu gehen und dann halten die 14-21 Tage im keller ohne Kühlschrank 

Hoffe es hilft dir weiter


----------



## The_Pitbull (18. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hi ich hab bei mir ne große Regentonne im keller mit normaler Erde.Darin befinden sich ca 1000tauis immoment.Ab und zu mal ein Kopfsalat rein und fertig.Klappt wunderbar unten an der Tonne hab ich viele kleine Löcher reingebohrt.Falls man es mal zu gut gemeint hat mit wasser geben.Außerdem hab ich mehrere Schichten mit Papierbrei und laub dort reingefüllt.Super sache finde ich und spart ne menge Kohle.Hoffe konnte bischen helfen.Gruß Pitti


----------



## DerTobi.... (18. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

hi ja schön und gut mit der Tonne aber denn musste ja ständig alles umwühlen wenn de denn paar würmer brauchst oder wie machste das denn???


----------



## The_Pitbull (18. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ja da hast du recht das wohl der Nachteil dabei.Aber oft liegen oberhalb schon genug das man nicht soviel Buddeln braucht.Gruß Pitti


----------



## msdstefan (18. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ich habe letzte Nacht die Aalsaison eingeläutet. Ich war gegen 19 Uhr bei uns an einem flachen Kanal (70cm) mit Köderfisch unterwegs. Bis 20 Uhr hatte ich schon 3 Aale, ein weiterer folgte um 21 Uhr. Gegen 22 Uhr hatte ich dann einen Fehlbiss, der den Köderfisch vom Haken gerissen hatte. Der letzte Aal folgte um 23 Uhr. Da hatte ich dann schon Eis auf dem Eimer. Gegen 0 Uhr war dann Schluss Alle Aale waren zwischen 60cm und 65cm lang und 420gr. bis 540gr. schwer. Sie waren topfitt und zogen munter durch die Gegend, überhaupt nicht müde. Das Wasser hat auch schon über 10°C.
Im Moment scheint es besser im Hellen zu beißen, als im Dunkeln. Morgen Abend geht es etwas früher los.


----------



## Magdeburger (18. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Petri. Hach, bei euch da oben müsste man wohnen. :q


----------



## börnie (19. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Petri. Hach, bei euch da oben müsste man wohnen. :q



...unsere zeit kommt auch noch.
und die geht dann bis spät in den oktober...


petri zu den fängen !#6


----------



## H.Christians (20. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



msdstefan schrieb:


> Ich habe letzte Nacht die Aalsaison eingeläutet. Ich war gegen 19 Uhr bei uns an einem flachen Kanal (70cm) mit Köderfisch unterwegs. Bis 20 Uhr hatte ich schon 3 Aale, ein weiterer folgte um 21 Uhr. Gegen 22 Uhr hatte ich dann einen Fehlbiss, der den Köderfisch vom Haken gerissen hatte. Der letzte Aal folgte um 23 Uhr. Da hatte ich dann schon Eis auf dem Eimer. Gegen 0 Uhr war dann Schluss Alle Aale waren zwischen 60cm und 65cm lang und 420gr. bis 540gr. schwer. Sie waren topfitt und zogen munter durch die Gegend, überhaupt nicht müde. Das Wasser hat auch schon über 10°C.
> Im Moment scheint es besser im Hellen zu beißen, als im Dunkeln. Morgen Abend geht es etwas früher los.


 
Hallo?? Schonzeit?? Köderfische?? Mit solchen Beiträgen würde ich sehr vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Fischmansfriend (20. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Hallo?? Schonzeit?? Köderfische?? Mit solchen Beiträgen würde ich sehr vorsichtig sein.


Hab ich was nicht mitbekommen?
Seit wann gibt es in Niedersachsen eine Schonzeit für Aal und das Verbot, mit totem KöFi zu fischen?


----------



## Twindad (20. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Er meint sicherlich das man in der Raubfischschonzeit nicht mit KöFi angeln darf. Auch nicht auf Aal.#d


----------



## H.Christians (20. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Während der Schonzeit vom 31.01.-31.04 ist es verboten mit Köderfischen oder auch Teilen davon zu angeln.

Da er ja aus Ostfriesland kommt, ist es wohl ein Fehler von ihm.

Auch wenn es ein Privatgewässer ist, darf dort nicht mit Köderfischen geangelt werden, da die Schonzeit mit dem Naturschutzgesetz gekoppelt ist.

So viel mal dazu.

Mir ist es eigentlich auch Latte was er da macht, nur es so in Internet zu stellen, ist nicht grade schlau.


----------



## Allrounder0872 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin Moin,

also ich war denn jetzt mal los gestern das erste mal einen 50er und einige Bisse. Heute dagegen nur ein paar Bisse und ein Aussteiger die Bisse kamen gleich nach dem dunkel werden. Geangelt habe ich in einem Vereinsgewässer tiefe so ca. nen Meter. Angelzeit von 20:30 - 22:45 Uhr.


----------



## gründler (21. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Während der Schonzeit vom 31.01.-31.04 ist es verboten mit Köderfischen oder auch Teilen davon zu angeln.
> 
> 
> Auch wenn es ein Privatgewässer ist, darf dort nicht mit Köderfischen geangelt werden, da die Schonzeit mit dem Naturschutzgesetz gekoppelt ist.


 

http://www.antiport.de/doku/gesetze/nnatschg.pdf


Sorry hab jetzt fast 2 Std.alle meine Landesgewässerunterlagen durchgeguckt,und meine Fischereiaufseher mappen für Landesgewässer in NDS und dann dein angesprochenes Naturschutzgesetz für NDS (siehe oben),ich finde da nix was deine Aussage stützt,hier bei uns (NDS)gibt es keinen Gesetzestext der verbietet gezielt mit Köfis auf Aal zu angeln während der Schonzeit,solange es nicht gezielt auf Räuber ist(Stahl Drilling....)wird das hier nicht geahndet.

Ausversehene Hecht Zanderfänge müssen zurück ins Gewässer.

Soweit ich weiß ist das Pächter Vereinsabhängig ob erlaubt oder Verboten,aber lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren mit entsprechenden Gesetzestext,ich finde jedenfalls keinen,oder bin zu blind diesen zu sehen,wenn jemand findet bitte posten,werde das dann auf Versammlung ansprechen in wie fern da was geregelt ist.

|wavey:


----------



## The fishwhisperer (21. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hi;

ich habe einmal eine Frage an die Aalangler.
Bei uns beißen die Aale sehr spitz und ich bin am überlegen ob ich die Feederrute nehmen soll, ich habe aber 25´ Schnur darauf. 

Was meint ihr, reicht die Schnurstärke???

LG René


----------



## matchbox (21. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin,

ich hab gestern von 22:00 Uhr bis 1:00 Uhr auf Aal mit einer Posenrute angesessen. Hab zum ersten Mal mein Glück mit Maden gezielt auf Aal versucht.
Außer einem Schnürsenkel, den ich wieder zurück gesetzt habe, konnte ich allerdings nur einige Brassen landen.

Viele Grüße

Matchbox


----------



## Streber (21. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hi,

ich war gestern auch mal wieder los auf Aal. Nachdem es letzte Woche bei 2 Versuchen nichts zu holen gab, lief es gestern deutlich besser.
Ich konnte gestern insgesamt 6 Aale fangen. |supergri
Der erste ging bereits um 17.45 Uhr an den Haken.
Allerdings wurden die Aale dann immer kleiner |uhoh: so dass ich nur zwei (55er und 63er) mitnehmen konnte.
Die Fische waren ziemlich aktiv. Es waren etliche Bisse, die ich nicht verwerten konnte. Haben teilweise ziemlich vorsichtig gebissen. 

LG Andrea |wavey:


----------



## Allrounder0872 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Hi;
> 
> ich habe einmal eine Frage an die Aalangler.
> Bei uns beißen die Aale sehr spitz und ich bin am überlegen ob ich die Feederrute nehmen soll, ich habe aber 25´ Schnur darauf.
> ...




Moinsen,

Also ich weiß ja nicht wo du angelst aber ich angel zur Zeit in einem Vereinsgewässer mit zulauf und ablauf die Strömung ist sehr gering bis gar nicht vorhanden. Im Frühjahr beissen die Aale dort auch sehr vorsichtig ich habe entdeckt mit ganz leichten Posen und langem Vorfach klappts auch mit den spitzen Bissen.
Ich benutze Waggler 3+3g da kann man noch gut das Knicklicht mit hilfe des Gummischlauches fest machen. dann sollte das Vorfach so ca. nen Meter lang sein, auf dem Vorfach bitte kein stück Blei am besten ein Laufblei was am Wirbel anschlägt und das sollte so 10cm überm Grund hängen so hat der Fisch einen großen Spielraum ohne Widerstand und sie nehmen den Köder besser auf.


----------



## Allrounder0872 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Hi;
> 
> ich habe einmal eine Frage an die Aalangler.
> Bei uns beißen die Aale sehr spitz und ich bin am überlegen ob ich die Feederrute nehmen soll, ich habe aber 25´ Schnur darauf.
> ...




Moinsen,

Also ich weiß ja nicht wo du angelst aber ich angel zur Zeit in einem Vereinsgewässer mit zulauf und ablauf die Strömung ist sehr gering bis gar nicht vorhanden. Im Frühjahr beissen die Aale dort auch sehr vorsichtig ich habe entdeckt mit ganz leichten Posen und langem Vorfach klappts auch mit den spitzen Bissen.
Ich benutze Waggler 3+3g da kann man noch gut das Knicklicht mit hilfe des Gummischlauches fest machen. dann sollte das Vorfach so ca. nen Meter lang sein, auf dem Vorfach bitte kein stück Blei am besten ein Laufblei was am Wirbel anschlägt und das sollte so 10cm überm Grund hängen so hat der Fisch einen großen Spielraum ohne Widerstand und sie nehmen den Köder besser auf.

Auch deine Schnurstärke ist vom Gewässer abhängig#6


----------



## The fishwhisperer (21. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Allrounder0872 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> Also ich weiß ja nicht wo du angelst aber ich angel zur Zeit in einem Vereinsgewässer mit zulauf und ablauf die Strömung ist sehr gering bis gar nicht vorhanden. Im Frühjahr beissen die Aale dort auch sehr vorsichtig ich habe entdeckt mit ganz leichten Posen und langem Vorfach klappts auch mit den spitzen Bissen.
> Ich benutze Waggler 3+3g da kann man noch gut das Knicklicht mit hilfe des Gummischlauches fest machen. dann sollte das Vorfach so ca. nen Meter lang sein, auf dem Vorfach bitte kein stück Blei am besten ein Laufblei was am Wirbel anschlägt und das sollte so 10cm überm Grund hängen so hat der Fisch einen großen Spielraum ohne Widerstand und sie nehmen den Köder besser auf.
> ...


 

Ich angle am Kanal, mit Pose fische ich auch, nur zur Zeit tut sich sich nichts am Rand.
Auf Aal fische ich in der Fahrrinne.

LG René #h


----------



## Michaelswelt (22. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Morgen... Hatte Gestern wieder ein Ansitz auf Aal.... leider schneider raus gegangen. Ausser das ich auf Kofi ein Karpfen gefangen habe, schade.... dachte ich hätte ein richtig Großen Aal dran ^^


----------



## The fishwhisperer (22. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hi,

so heute der Fangbericht der letzten Nacht, es war schweine kalt aber es hat super gebissen. Die Temperaturen lagen so um die null Grad.







59 cm / 240g und 66 cm / 520g






71 cm und 680 g


LG René

PS: heute geht es wieder raus.:vik:


----------



## ProBass99 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

HI und ein großes Petrie an alle Fänger 

war auch vor ein paar Tagen abends an der Weser 

hier mein Fang :










Alle Fische schwimmen natürlich wieder ...


----------



## dewi23 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

schöner fang.

ich will morgen bei uns an den fluss. mal sehen ob was geht. #c

wann ist die beste zeit um tauwürmer zu finden?  und wo??

geht ab 23 uhr schon was??   

bitte schnell antworten. danke  #h


----------



## Allrounder0872 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moinsen,

also bei mir liegen die Würmer wenns dunkel ist auf jeder Wiese rum hauptsache der Rasen ist schön kurz sonst sieht man sie oft zu spät. Und nehme nicht die hellste Taschenlampe die du hast#6
Ich würde jetzt schon los gehen zum Würmern


----------



## dewi23 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

so, ich werde jetzt mal los mit meiner rotlicht kopflampe.
drückt mir die daumen. es ist das erste mal. 
habe die ganze zeit tips und triks durchgelesen hier im forum.
melde mich nachher wieder wenn ich zurück bin.

#h


----------



## Streber (22. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Dann mal viel Erfolg beim Sammeln.


LG Andrea |wavey:


----------



## jannisO (22. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ich habs früher mit Strom gemacht. Man hat das gekribbelt. Sie mochten  es. Meiner einer jedoch nicht, weil es kam der Tag da wurde ich  abgelenkt und hab eine schön geschmiert bekommen


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (22. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

mich würde das mit den Würmern auch mal interessieren.
Ich brauche auch wieder welche.


----------



## ELBkaida (23. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Dann benutzt doch einfach mal die Boardsuche!!!!
Angeln Allgemein --> Tauwurmsuche leicht gemacht...|bigeyes


----------



## Zoddl (23. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@Andreas
Würmer finden beim Sammeln ist recht einfach. Dazu brauchst du:
Nen Tag an dems geregnet hat.
Eine Taschenlampe mit rotem Licht. Oder ne Taschenlampe mit Glühbirne + dünne rotbedruckt/rotgefärbte kleine Tüte zum drüberstülpen. Letzteres ist anfangs einfacher. Weisse oder blauleuchtende LEDs sind dagegen nicht die beste Wahl, selbst mit der roten Folie/Tüte kannst du das schlecht kompensieren.

Die Würmer kommen in der Regel mit Ende der Dämmerung langsam aus ihren Löchern. Ein bis drei Stunden später ist dann Sammelzeit. 

Hast du nen Wurm entdeckt... dann musst du schnell sein. Hinpacken, festhalten und mit dezentem Druck aus dem Loch ziehen. 
Das Fangen ist reine Übungssache und wird definitiv nicht auf Anhieb klappen. Da kommst dann mit der Zeit aber dahinter.

Die gefangenen Würmer halten sich dann (meiner Erfahrung nach) in einem Behälter voller Moos und etwas Erde am längsten.

Vie Spass dabei


----------



## dewi23 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

melde mich wieder zurück vom würmer sammeln.

GEILE SACHE :m

erst hatte ich 45 keinen einzigen gefunden. dann bin ich mit der normalen taschenlampe über den sportplatz gegangen und habe einen entdeckt der sich sofort verzogen hat.
dann habe ich mit meiner rotlicht lampe angefangen den boden abzusuchen. hatte nur 6 stck in einer halben stunde.
dann habe ich die lampe c.a. 10 cm über den boden gehalten und auf einmal ganz viele gesehen und bekommen.
es ging richtig in den rücken die ganze zeit in gebückter haltung zu gehen.
aber es hat sich gelohnt. von 11.00 uhr bis 1.00 c.a. 50 stck.
das war mein erstes mal und ich bin begeistert. ich glaube ich werde mir soweit es geht nie wieder welche kaufen.
am anfang war es schwer, aber mit ein bischen übung wurde es immer besser.
vielen dank für die guten tips hier im forum..

mal sehen was der aal morgen zu den würmern sagt.


----------



## dewi23 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

ich will ja heute abend an einen kleinen fluss auf aal. 
kann mir jemand tips geben was ich für ein vorfach oder so nehme?
der aal soll ja jetzt im frühjahr ganz vorsichtig beissen.?
was ist am besten?
wir haben am fluss eine autobahnbrücke die drüber geht. dort ist es sehr dunkel. lohnt es sich dort zu angeln? es sind unter der brücke aber keine pflanzen. 
bitte um schnelle antwort.
danke


----------



## Fury87 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Gestern war ich auch los auf Aal und für den ersten richtigen Ansitz 2010 lief es richtig gut!

Insgesamt habe ich 3 Aale gefangen und 2 Aale sind mir kurz vorm rand Abgefallen!

Einer von den dreien durfte wieder schwimmen, weil der ganz vorne gehakt war! Die anderen beiden hatten leider zu tief geschluckt und waren am Bluten!

Die beiden Aale die ich mitgenommen habe waren 72cm und 73cm!


----------



## Koalano1 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Petri Tobi!!!
Na dann haste deinen Fluch nun endlich besiegt#6
Schöne Schleicher!
Mal sehen was ich am We noch so nachlegen kann|supergri
Tschöööö


----------



## dewi23 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

petri.
hoffe ich habe heute abend auch glück.
warst du am fluss oder am see??


----------



## Fury87 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Danke für die Petris!

War an einen fluss!


----------



## ernie1973 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Petri!

Schöne Schleicher!

Am Rhein ging dieses Jahr noch nix - denke wir brauchen noch ein paar Grad mehr!

Ernie


----------



## Allrounder0872 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Petri! Sieht ja schon gut aus:m

Ich werde heuteabend auch mal wieder los mal sehn was die Damen und Herren bei uns so treiben.


----------



## dewi23 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

los geht zum aal angeln. werde euch berichten ob ich erfolg gehabt habe.
drückt mir die daumen


----------



## gizzmo2k (23. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

bei uns (ostfriesland) sind wir jetzt seit 3 wochen schon erfolgreich auf Aal unterwegs.. wir haben angefangen die häfen zu testen (emden) und dort in 2 tagen (mit 2 anglern) mehr als ein dutzend aale gefangen! teilweise sogar nachmittags um 15h bei strahlendem sonnenschein! im hafen waren wir dabei fast ausschließlich in den flacheren bereichen unterwegs (1m-2m), weil sich das wasser dort halt als erstes erwärmt.. 

tests in den kleinen entwässerungsgräben waren bisher erfolglos, im letzten jahr konnten wir aber im frühjahr in solchen "kleinst-gewässern" sehr gute fänge verbuchen!


----------



## fishcatcher99 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hi, 

Zunächst hätte ich da mal ne Frage : 
Meint ihr ich solls an einer kleinen Talsperre ( Tiefste vom Ufer aus erreichbare Stelle so um die 12-15m )  eher im tieferen oder eher im Flacheren Berreich versuchen ? Im Sommer haben wir immer die Erfahrung gemacht , das die Aale an der Mauer am frühsten beissen und am Ende der Talsperre am spätesten . Aber ob das so früh in der Aalsaison auch schon so ist ...#c

Na ja jedenfalls werde ich Morgen mit einigen Kollegen den 1. Aalansitz starten . Ob nun was dabei raus kommt ausser Forelle / Barsch /Döbel wird sich zeigen . Hauptsache wir können den 1 gemeinsamen Aalabend genissen . Wetter soll ja mehr als TOP werden . #6

Werde auf jeden Fall berrichten ! 

gruss |wavey:

P.S: Ein Dickes Petri an alle Aal Fänger ! #6#6#6


----------



## dewi23 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

moin bin wieder zurück vom ersten aalansitz.
außer 2 kleinen forellen von 10 cm habe ich leider nichts gefangen. werde es wohl heute abend auch mal im hafen versuchen.


----------



## The_Pitbull (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hi ich war auch gestern unterwegs von 18.00-22.00 Uhr.Man war das geil erstmal zum Beifang 3fette Brassen 2Kaulbarsche 3dicke Barsche 1Schuppenkarpfen aber klein.Als das Wasser auflief gings ab mit den Aalen konnte teilweise mit 4Ruten garnicht hinterherkommen ein Biss nach dem anderen haben aber sehr Spitz gebissen.Aber es sind noch 2Aale von 45cm geworden.Dan hab ich ein wenig weiter noch jemanden gesehen beim Spinfischen ohne worte#q.Der nächste Ansitz wird nicht lange auf sich warten.Gruß Pitti


----------



## dewi23 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

moin pitbull.

an was für ein gewässer warst du den??


----------



## H.Christians (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Als das Wasser auflief gings ab mit den Aalen konnte teilweise mit 4Ruten garnicht hinterherkommen ein Biss nach dem anderen haben aber sehr Spitz gebissen.


 

Ich nehme mal an,dass es ein tidenabhängiges Gewässer ist, weil in "normalen" Kanälen/Flüssen man ja kein auflaufendes Wasser hat. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat #h#h


----------



## The_Pitbull (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin ich war am Nordloher Tief aber da wo der Kanal nicht so Breit ist max 10m.Geht nachher zur Aue über und fließt dan ins Zwischenahner Meer einer der besten Aal Gewässer in Deutschland.Gruß Pitti


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Gestern bis 24 Uhr am Bach gewesen, ein Biss war zu 90% aber eine Forelle da ich die schon vorher gesehen habe - versemmelt.
Dann beim rausnehmen der Ruten war einer der Tauwürmer lang gelutscht. Das wars, außer sau-kalter schöner Frühlingsabend nichts gewesen.


----------



## msdstefan (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Nochmal ein Nachtrag zu den Köderfischen. In Ostfriesland gibt es nicht nur den BVO! Im Landkreis Leer gibt es Scheine von Entwässerungsverbänden und privaten Pächtern, für die nur die gesetzlichen Schonzeiten gelten. Der Hecht ist seit dem 16.4. wieder freigegeben und kann beangelt werden. Nur der Zander ist noch bis 1.5. geschont. Beschränkungen für bestimmte Köder gibt es auch nicht. Genau genommen wird nicht mal nach der Fischereiprüfung gefragt! Ich bin selbst im ASV Leer und ASV Rheiderland und war jahrelang im BVO und kenne die dortigen Reglungen. In anderen Gewässern sieht es aber nun mal anders aus. Also angeln wir mit Köderfischen ab dem 16.4. Zander beißen vor Mai sowieso nicht und werden auch nur totselten gefangen. In den Vereinsgewässern geht es dann erst am 1.5. los.


----------



## Lenni4321 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

hallo mit was für einer montage fischt ihr ?
LG Lenni


----------



## GuidoOo (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Jungs, Letzte Nacht war Stefan und mein 1ter Versuch auf Aal. Die Schleicher wollten nicht, stattdessen die kleinen Weißfische. Biss um Biss, bis schließlich diese kleine Tinca vorbeischaute. Sehr schön.
Danach war die Bissfrequenz aber auch fast auf 0 zurückgegangen.
http://img517.*ih.us/img517/8867/img3993vo.jpg
Petri euch, Greetz Guido


----------



## WallerKalle04 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

gestern ein aal 70+ gefangen im RHK + noch einige vorsichtige bisse!


----------



## Nobbi 78 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Petri an alle Fänger.
Ich konnte gestern meinen ersten Aal 2010 fangen.
Leider nur nen Schnürsenkel von ca 30cm aber zumindest ein Anfang!
Gruss


----------



## msdstefan (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hatte letzte Nacht einen Aal von 73cm in ca. 70cm Tiefe auf Köderfisch. Zwei weitere Bisse konnten sich nicht dazu durchringen die Rotaugen zu schlucken. Alle Aale bissen erst im Dunkeln zwischen 21 Uhr und 1 Uhr.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hi,

Gestern war ein super Fangtag, am Nachmittag haben die Braxen wie blöd gebissen und in der Nacht ging es weiter mit den Aalen.
Wir waren drei Angler und haben in der Nacht zwei Karpfen und 16 Aale gefangen und haben auch noch viele verloren. Davon schwimmen 4 Stück wieder ,da sie sehr dünn waren aber ca. 50 cm hatten. 
Der größte Aal hatte 73 cm und der Rest lag so zwischen 60 und 70 cm.













LG René #h


----------



## FangeNichts5 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

War gestern zwischen 18:00 und 21:30 Uhr an der Hamme, hatte drei Bisse auf Tauwurm, darunter ein richtig guter, konnte aber keinen verwerten. Nun ja, kann man nichts machen.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Magdeburger (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Gestern war ein super Fangtag, am Nachmittag haben die Braxen wie blöd gebissen und in der Nacht ging es weiter mit den Aalen.
> Wir waren drei Angler und haben in der Nacht zwei Karpfen und 16 Aale gefangen und haben auch noch viele verloren. Davon schwimmen 4 Stück wieder ,da sie sehr dünn waren aber ca. 50 cm hatten.
> ...



Rrrrrrr, mein Neid sei euch sicher! 

Ihr wohnt im Norden, oder?


----------



## The fishwhisperer (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Rrrrrrr, mein Neid sei euch sicher!
> 
> Ihr wohnt im Norden, oder?


 

nee nee du, wir wohnen im Süden


----------



## bobbl (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Der hammer, was du aus dem RMD zauberst Ö_Ö


----------



## Helgoland_SHARKY (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moinsens,

waren gestern an der Elbe los mit Tauwurm. 5 Stunden tote Hose. Die einzigen Zupfer, die ich hatte, war Treibgut das in die Schnur trieb... |kopfkrat

Gruss
Olli


----------



## Allrounder0872 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moinsen, 

Ich war Freitag und gestern los bis auf ein paar Bisse nischt los#c#c


----------



## ihle76 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Wir waren Samstag und Sonntag in der Uckermark mit einigen Leuten los. 3 Aale je 350 g schwer


----------



## ELBkaida (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Zitat von Allrounder 0872


> Moinsen,
> Ich war Freitag und gestern los bis auf ein paar Bisse nischt los#c#c



Ähm, ist das nicht der Moment auf d.wir alle hinarbeiten...|kopfkrat
Anschlagen bringt mehr als warten bis der Fisch an Land kommt und sich selber abschlägt...


----------



## Allrounder0872 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



ELBkaida schrieb:


> Zitat von Allrounder 0872
> 
> 
> Ähm, ist das nicht der Moment auf d.wir alle hinarbeiten...|kopfkrat
> Anschlagen bringt mehr als warten bis der Fisch an Land kommt und sich selber abschlägt...



Ja nee ist schon klar aber wenn der Fisch nur kurz zu packt und gleich wieder los lässt, dann sind das nischt weiter als ein paar Bisse|supergri


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Allrounder0872 schrieb:


> Ja nee ist schon klar aber wenn der Fisch nur kurz zu packt und gleich wieder los lässt, dann sind das nischt weiter als ein paar Bisse|supergri



Ja hatte ich gestern auch, mehrere Bisse aber kein Fisch. 
Ganz komisch war das einmal konnte ich den Fisch schon bei der Flucht spüren und weg war er. 
Dann ziehst man die Rute raus und der Wurm ist do gut wie unversehrt.
Diese Bisse hatte ich sowohl auf Grund mit Bissanzeiger wie auch mit Pose.


----------



## Allrounder0872 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Jo genau so hat es sich abgespielt war ganz seltsam irgendwie#c


----------



## MissZander (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hey wollte mal die experten fragen wie es aussieht Aale gezielt mit maden zu fangen #c Jeder angelt mit dem klassischen tauwurm, oder anderen würmern, aber gibt es auch methoden wo ihr gezielt mit maden auf aale geht ?? 

Was sollte man für eine Haken größe nehmen und wie viel maden sind sinn voll ?

Und was haltet ihr von sachen wie Aalkiller mit maden zu kombinieren ? |kopfkrat

Eine antwort wäre lieb :m

lg angie


----------



## FangeNichts5 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



MissZander schrieb:


> Hey wollte mal die experten fragen wie es aussieht Aale gezielt mit maden zu fangen #c Jeder angelt mit dem klassischen tauwurm, oder anderen würmern, aber gibt es auch methoden wo ihr gezielt mit maden auf aale geht ??
> 
> Was sollte man für eine Haken größe nehmen und wie viel maden sind sinn voll ?
> 
> ...


 
Als ich vor ein paar Jahren noch an die Weser mitgenommen wurde, hat mein Schwager oft mit Maden geangelt. Er hat da zum Teil 7-8 Maden auf den Haken gekloppt, mit Erfolg. Immer wieder hat sich da mal ein Aal rangetraut, und manchmal waren Maden sogar besser als Tauwurm, das war aber nicht immer so, denn der Tauwurm hat *fast *immer besser gefangen.
Als Haken hat er ganz normale Wurmhaken bzw. Aalhaken genommen, meistens Größe zehn oder zwölf für die Maden, da die ja etwas kleiner sind.

Ich habe aber vor kurzem von einer neuen Strategie gehört: Wenn man in Stillgewässern und leicht fließendem Wasser fischt, kann man Aale mit Maden anfüttern. Man wirft einfach ein oder zwei Hände Maden an eine Ufernahe stelle, und positioniert seinen Köder (meistens Tauwurm, Made geht aber natürlich auch) in diesem Teppich.
Diese Strategie hört sich vielversprechend an, habe sie aber noch nicht ausprobiert, werde das aber in den nächsten Tagen machen.

Aalkiller? Noch nie was von gehört;+.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## MrFloppy (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

aalkiller - kannst dir sparen. wenn der aal "läuft", brauchts das zeug nicht!

maden halte ich nicht für den klassischen aalköder, da gehen meist die kleineren spitzköpfe drauf. wenn maden, dann ein oredntliches paket. ich fische auf aal prinzipiell nicht unter hakengröße 4, meistens eher 2, da gehen ne ganze menge maden drauf - würde sagen, so ca. 20 oder mehr.

lieber 2 tauwürmer auf den haken (1 aufgezogen aufs vorfach, 1 aufn haken gepiekst), das lockt - im normalfall - die besseren exemplare. alternativ geht auch ein fischfetzen oder ein kleines, frisches (!!) fischchen. 

bei den gekauften kleineren aalhaken (6, 8) ist 1. das vorfach recht dünn, sodass es der aal leicht durchscheuern kann und 2. sind die haken so klein, dass sie oft tief geschluckt werden und ein zu kleiner fisch dann nicht mehr schonend abgeködert werden kann. (aale unter 50 cm gehen bei mir wieder zurück, zum glück fang ich auch so noch genug aale).

cheers


----------



## Krautfänger (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

So, um diesen Thread auch noch mal mit Nachrichten von schönen Aalen zu beglücken:

Letzten Samstag waren wir zu zweit los, Ergebnis:

12 Aale

1 Schleie

2 Karpfen

1 Brassen

Alle auf Wurm an der Pose im Uferbereich, Gewässer ist geheim.

Gruß, Krautfänger


----------



## dewi23 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

PETRI 
schönes ding :m:m:m


----------



## börnie (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> (aale unter 50 cm gehen bei mir wieder zurück, zum glück fang ich auch so noch genug aale).
> 
> cheers




...#6

@missZander
maden sind unter umständen recht gute aal-köder.
das immer dort, wo auch viele match.- stippangler ihr unwesen treiben. aber nicht überall und auch nicht immer.
im frühling sind sie oft gut, da sie extrem proteinhaltig sind und die schlangen nach der winterpause energie tanken müssen.
wichtig bei maden : sie dürfen nicht nach amoniak riechen. sie müssen also top-frisch und trocken gelagert sein. nase dran halten und sie dürfen (für uns) NICHT riechen.
was ganz geil geht : maden zu caster werden lassen, den caster in einem feederkorb etwas zerquetschen und dann max. 3-4 frische (!) maden an einem stabilen 8er haken (nicht diese roten "spezial -aal-haken" ). auch größere mögen das.
beim biss,  ähnlich wie beim feederangeln auf weißfische, sofort anschlagen.
man muss einen aal nicht immer schlucken lassen um ihn zu fangen...

nachteil : sind viele brassen im gewässer, fängt man neben aalen auch recht viele brassen....bzw. wird deren opfer ..

so long
börnie..


----------



## Fisherman1990 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Krautfänger schrieb:


> So, um diesen Thread auch noch mal mit Nachrichten von schönen Aalen zu beglücken:
> 
> Letzten Samstag waren wir zu zweit los, Ergebnis:
> 
> ...



Moin sagt mal was habt ihr denn da für ne fangbgrenzung .
Wir dürfen nur 3 pro tag mitnhemen ist schon komisch besonders so viele schlangen zu töten .  Aber andere bundesländer andere gesetze #q#q#q


----------



## Krautfänger (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Fisherman1990 schrieb:


> Moin sagt mal was habt ihr denn da für ne fangbgrenzung .
> Wir dürfen nur 3 pro tag mitnhemen ist schon komisch besonders so viele schlangen zu töten .  Aber andere bundesländer andere gesetze #q#q#q



Kleiner See, Vereinsgewässer mit Besatz und wenig Angeldruck. Offizielle Fangbegrenzung für Aal gibt es nicht.Warum auch? Darunter, dass man den Besatz aus den Gewässern angelt, leidet der Bestand auch nicht. Und ich fang die Fische ja auch nicht zum Spaß, sondern verwerte die ordentlich. 

Gruß, Krautfänger


----------



## StefanN :) (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

sauber ;D paar reusen leer gemacht oder was  

Mfg Stefan


----------



## Stephan222 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

och Kinders, lasst doch die blöden Kommentare! #c
Seit ihr neudisch, oder was? |kopfkrat
Scheint mir fast so!

@Krautfänger
Petri zu den tollen Schleichern und sonstigen Fischen! #6


----------



## börnie (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Krautfänger schrieb:


> Kleiner See, Vereinsgewässer mit Besatz und wenig Angeldruck. Offizielle Fangbegrenzung für Aal gibt es nicht.Warum auch? Darunter, dass man den Besatz aus den Gewässern angelt, leidet der Bestand auch nicht. Und ich fang die Fische ja auch nicht zum Spaß, sondern verwerte die ordentlich.
> 
> Gruß, Krautfänger



nur mal ´ne frage : woher kommt der besatz ?
kann ich irgendwo nachgezüchteten aal kaufen |bigeyes...


----------



## Theradon (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@ Börni und warst du in deinen neuen Gewässern schon mal los auf Aal oder ists noch zu kalt bei euch?

Ich warte nun erstmal ab bis der Vollmond vorbei ist befor ich wieder los gehen. Vielleicht ists ja Freitag bedeckt dann versuche ich es trotzdem mal. oder was meint Ihr?

Ich war gestern am Dek und konnte einen 35 cm langen und einen 40 cm langen Aal fangen. Beide schwimmen wieder  Hab aber schon um 10:30 eingepackt da mir aufgefallen ist das ich meine Tasche mit den Papieren zu Hause liegen gelassen habe ^^


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



börnie schrieb:


> nur mal ´ne frage : woher kommt der besatz ?
> kann ich irgendwo nachgezüchteten aal kaufen |bigeyes...


Hi, zum aufziehen von Aalen werden nach meinem Wissen die Glasaale im großen Stil gefangen und dann groß gezogen. Eine Nachzucht in Gefangenschaft ist imho nicht möglich.

Hier kannst du z.B. (zufälliger Googlefund ich kenne den Händler/Züchter nicht) Aale und andere Fische kaufen: http://www.fischzucht-mueller.de/besatzfische-aal-setzlinge-preisliste.html


----------



## Alpinestars (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

War gestern auch das erstemal dieses Jahr auf Aal losi aber nur bis um 00:00 uhr muss ja auch arbeiten!
War an der Aller 1 Aal leider nur aber immerhin besser als keiner


----------



## ELBkaida (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@jürgen W. aus T.

Ich glaube das war Börni bewusst...


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



ELBkaida schrieb:


> @jürgen W. aus T.
> 
> Ich glaube das war Börni bewusst...


Wer weiß, er hat einen Computer und fragt ob man Aale als Satzfisch kaufen kann.#c
Hätte er gefragt wo er die am besten kaufen kann hätte ich meine Fresse gehalten.


----------



## schadstoff (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Börni meinte das Ironisch auf den Vorposter den er gequotet hat, ganz klar 


#h


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

ja dann sorry, verstehe den Witz bei der Sache nicht ist aber egal.

Sorry Börnie#h


----------



## Krautfänger (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



börnie schrieb:


> nur mal ´ne frage : woher kommt der besatz ?
> kann ich irgendwo nachgezüchteten aal kaufen |bigeyes...



Der Großteil der gefangenen Glasaale landet auf dem Teller (bzw in der Suppenschüssel), der Rest wird zur Aufzucht weiterverkauft, das weißt du genauso gut wie jeder andere hier.

Karpfenangeln ist mir halt zu lahm und ich freue mich über jeden gefangen Aal. Auch weil er mir schmeckt. Solange ich noch Aale fange, werde ich auch Aale entnehmen. Da wir in den meisten unserer Gewässer seit Jahren fast konstant gute Aale fangen, scheinen wir ja nicht so zu wüten wie du das gerne hättest.

So einfach ist das, ich angel weiter auf Aal und das Fangverbot kommt noch früh genug.


----------



## börnie (28. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

...ist schon gut jürgen - so empfindlich bin ich nicht...#g
den witz erkläre ich dir per PN.
möchte nicht als spaßbremse für käpt´n knüppel und seine schlachter-gang auftreten...

theradon : neeee, ich war noch nicht auf schleicher-tour. bis die tage hatten wir hier immer noch unter null des nächtens. was sich am tage aufgewärmt hat, hat sich nachts wieder abgekühlt. außerdem bin ich gerade im hechtfieber...|bigeyes
aber tobi hat in münster ja schon ein paar prächtige aale gefangen ! alle Ü70...#6

es soll die tage endlich mal richtig warm werden...dann schaun wir mal. es sind auch schon reichlich jungfische im schilf...dann werden die schlangen bald folgen.

krautfänger : na dann lass sie dir mal kiloweise schmecken...

bis bald
#h

börnie


----------



## Theradon (28. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Stimmt Hechte habt ihr in der Müritz ja auch noch mehr wie wir hier. Ich denke Aale sind bei euch auch noch besser zu fangen wie hier vor allem in den ganzen Kanälen denke ich mal. Aber das werden wir sicher bald von dir hören 

 Wenn es etwas am Freitag bedeckt ist bin ich Freitag wieder am DEK wenn nicht dann warte ich noch, denn so knallt mir der Mond zu sehr. Oder was habt ihr für Erfahrungen bei Vollmond +- 2 Tage gemacht`?


----------



## börnie (28. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

theradon : hast PN !...


----------



## Krautfänger (28. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



börnie schrieb:


> .
> aber tobi hat in münster ja schon ein paar prächtige aale gefangen ! alle Ü70...#6
> 
> bis bald
> ...



Das scheint dich ja zu beeindrucken aber wehe ich nehme in der ersten guten Aalnacht 6 Aale mit nach Hause.

Ich möchte dich mal sehen wie du um 22:00 Uhr einpackst weil du deine Quote von zwei Aalen pro Abend erreicht hast. Wenns so weit ist, sag bescheid.

bis bald
#h


----------



## Koalano1 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Das Zauberwort heißt releasen:g


----------



## Krautfänger (28. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> Das Zauberwort heißt releasen:g



Ich release genug, auch Aale. Mach dir da mal keinen Kopp.

Und dennoch würde ich niemals mit dem Vorsatz angeln gehen, jeden gefangenen Fisch zurück zu setzen. Wenn ich den Fischen leid zu füge, soll der Sinn und Zweck des ganzen mehr als ein schönes Foto sein.

Ich verstehe nicht, warum man angeln geht (sprich: Fische quält) und keinen Fisch einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuführt. Es gibt doch genug Tätigkeiten die ein Ego befriedigen können und bei der keine Kreaturen unnütz leiden müssen.

Und was an 6 Aalen (Massenfänge sehen anders aus) aus einem besetzten, in sich geschlossenem Gewässer so schlimm sein soll, erschliesst sich mir auch nicht.

Wie auch immer, echt keinen Bock mehr irgendwas dazu zu schreiben. Ich beschränke mich jetzt auch darauf in den Foren hier rumzupöbeln wenn mir was nicht passt.


----------



## Koalano1 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Krautfänger schrieb:


> Ich release genug, auch Aale. Mach dir da mal keinen Kopp.
> 
> Und dennoch würde ich niemals mit dem Vorsatz angeln gehen, jeden gefangenen Fisch zurück zu setzen. Wenn ich den Fischen leid zu füge, soll der Sinn und Zweck des ganzen mehr als ein schönes Foto sein.
> 
> ...


 

Hier hat doch keiner gepöbelt, sonst hätt es schön längst ne Verwarnung gegeben! Aber wenn du nur so glücklich wirst, dann bitte...
#h


----------



## Krautfänger (28. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Keine Sorge, das war nicht ernstgemeint^^

Wie ich ja schon geschrieben hab, finde ich es nur merkwürdig wenn man im Aal-Thread angegriffen wird wenn man Aale fängt. 

Ich klink mich ja auch nicht ins Karpfen- oder Friedfisch Forum ein und moniere nach jedem Fangbericht in dem die Fische wieder "reingefallen" sind, die fragwürdigkeit Fische nur aus dem Spaß am Drill solchem Schmerz und Stress auszusetzen. Das ist fehl am Platz. Genauso wie es fehl am Platz ist, nach einem (!) Bericht über sechs gefangene Aale pro Person als "käpt´n knüppel und seine schlachter-gang" tituliert zu werden von der selben Person, die sich kurz danach über "ein paar prächtige Aale" eines anderen users freut. Lächerlich sowas.


----------



## schuppe132 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Petri Krautfänger,

wer Fische fängt und diese verwertet, macht kaum etwas falsch. Solche Fänge waren früher normal!
Da es die ersten im Jahre sind, kann auch ohnehin nicht von viel Aal gesprochen werden. 

Habe Freitag meinen ersten Aal (61 cm) 2010 gefangen. Auch in einem kleinen See nahe am Ufer und recht flach (1,50 m). Im DEK bei zwei Versuchen leider nur Kaulbarsche. Aber die Fänge von Theradon und anderen lassen hoffen.

Gönnt jedem seinen Aal!


----------



## Boomi (28. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@Krautfänger nicht aufregen du machst das schon richtig.Natürlich geht man zum Angeln um auch den gefangenen Fisch zu verwerten sonst wäre es auch irgendwie sinnlos.Natürlich entwischt auch gelegentlich der ein oder andere Fisch.Passiert mir auch regelmäßig ist ja auch nicht schlimm dient ja dem Bestand.Ich kenn übrigends keinen Karpfenangler der die Fische mitnimmt nur mal so am Rande.AAAber diese Themen gabs ja schon zur genüge.Letztes Jahr einen "Angler" getroffen der sich brüstete schon dutzende Kilos Zanderfilet in der Truhe zu haben.Wer soll das alles Essen?wieviel wird dann Entsorgt.Ich sage nur mit der Natur für die Natur.
Meine Meinung..


----------



## Allrounder0872 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moinsen,
Nun mal zurück zum Thema und ich hoffe das ich heute auch mal ein paar Schlangen melden kann.
Also da das letzte WE ja ein Reinfall war werde ich heute noch mal los gehen.
Bericht gibts dann heutenacht|supergri


----------



## Boomi (28. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin,ich start am W.E. dann gehts auch mit kleinen Köfis da wird schon was gehen.Wetter ist ja prima.Mal schauen.Grüße..


----------



## dewi23 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

wenn ich das alles lese wird mir schlecht.
wie kleine kinder.
habt ihr nicht normale themen????


----------



## Krautfänger (28. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Optimale Bedingungen heute, das sollte also klappen Allrounder.

Ich kann auch leider erst zum WE wieder los, das Wetter wird zwar nicht so prall aber das klappt schon. Bei uns ist noch Raubfischschonzeit also auch nix mit KöFi. Schade drum aber mit Wurm läufts auch. 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Powershot (28. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ich war diese Woche 3mal Abends am Rhein, bin gerade zurück.
Jedes Mal Schneider was Aale angeht, aber 4 Welse zwischen 60 und 80 cm !


----------



## börnie (28. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

..edit...


----------



## Allrounder0872 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moinsen,

tja also was soll ich sagen.... wieder mal ne Nullnummer #c
so langsam habe ich das Gefühl meine Haken sind entweder zu groß oder zu klein#c
Bisse habe ich genug, aber irgendwie merke ich beim Anhieb immerwieder wie ich dem Fisch den Haken aus dem Malul ziehe oder er bekommt ihn erst gar nicht richtig zu fassen heuteabend werde ich mal mit ner nummer kleiner fischen und auch mit ner Nummer größer, ich benutze jetzt Wurmhaken größe 4.


----------



## Krautfänger (29. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ja Schade Allrounder, nächstes mal wirds besser #6 Wo warst du denn? Schon an der Elbe? Wurm oder Köfi?

Ansonsten kann ich dir auch nur raten, die Grundruten erstmal weg zu lassen, mit recht feinen Posenmontagen und kleineren Ködern zu angeln. Anders gehts hier auch noch nicht. 

Gruß


----------



## schuppe132 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Es geht doch noch im DEK. Habe gestern gegen 22.10 Uhr meinen ersten Schleicher aus dem DEK gezerrt. Ist ein schöner mittsiebziger, wie meist dort.
Der Bengel ging wieder in die Steine und ich mußte ihn rauszerren. Hat das Vorfach zwar stark aufgeraut, hielt aber (6,8 kg Amnesia). War aber der einzige Biß in den zwei Stunden am Wasser.

Allrounder, ich fische praktisch ausschließlich mit 2-Haken. Die kleinen sind mir egal.
Den roten Wurm-Kamasan mit Öhr in dieser Größe nehmen, mit einem halben Tauwurm bestücken (voll aufgezogen) und dann über die (freie!) Hakenspitze nochmals 3 Maden ziehen. 
Nach meinen Erfahrungen kann dann sofort angeschlagen werden und quasi alle brauchbaren Aale hängen.

Teste mal! - Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Michaelswelt (29. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin moin,

Das Problem mit den Bissen, wo dann der Fisch abging bzw. das Anschlagen nicht gehagt hat, konnte ich auch schon verzeichen... Habe dann die Marke gewechselt und siehe da, es klappte wieder... Ich angel fast nur mit Größe 1 oder auch 2, die kleinen bleiben weg und die Mittleren bis Großen  bleiben hängen  #h


----------



## olbi (29. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

habe gestern auch wieder mal einen aal gefangen,vor teneriffa was aber selten ist,conger fange ich da schon öfter.
in spanien ist es eine sauerei das dort so viele glasaale gefangen werden,und genau da ist das problem,ist jedenfalls meine meinung.
der gefangene aal war 95 centimeter und 2280 gramm.


----------



## Michaelswelt (29. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

:q das zählt nicht, da können wir kaum mit halten



( Scherz )#h


----------



## Allrounder0872 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Danke für die Tipps aber auch die feinen Posenmontagen habe ich bereits ausprobiert, ich fische mit Wagglern an einem Vereinsteich wo genügend Aale im 70+ bereich rumpaddeln aber...#c 
Die sache mit den Maden werde ich mal probieren, vielleicht sogar noch heute, naja und KöFi ist bei uns noch nicht da unsere Räuber ja noch bis zum 15.05. geschont sind.

Ach ja und Petri zu dem schönen Aal auch wenn er nicht aus deutschen gefilden kommt:m


----------



## Michaelswelt (30. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Komme grade vom Angeln zurück....naja. Von 18 bis 2 Uhr, viel Weißfisch und ein Aal ( 63cm ) um ca. 23 Uhr, danach nichts mehr schade. Aber ich werde nicht aufgeben.... die nächste Ansitz kommt bald.


#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

So, habe mich auch entjungfert für dieses Jahr. War von 19.00 - 22.30 draußen. Bisse gabs eher nicht so viele, diverse Weißfische haben den Wurm abgezuppelt, gegen 21.00 Uhr hat aber dann doch ein 80er Breitkopf zugeschlagen. In dieser Größe bei mir im Gewässer eher selten, also doppelte Freude!


----------



## vermesser (30. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Meine Aalsaison wurde gestern eröffnet. War von 19.30 - 22.00 Uhr nur mal probieren an nem kleinen, flachen Kanal...und siehe da, ein 63er Aal wollte unbedingt mit...schöner dicker Spitzkopf...


----------



## ihle76 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hatte am 28.4.10 meinen ersten aal für dieses Jahr.550g um 17.15 Uhr auf halber Rotfeder.
Tag vorher kam einer von 1,6 kg und 1,25 kg raus.


----------



## Jason V (30. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hab am Mittwoch nen 55er beim Köderfischstippen auf zwei Maden gefangen |bigeyes


----------



## padotcom (30. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



ihle76 schrieb:


> Hatte am 28.4.10 meinen ersten aal für dieses Jahr.550g um 17.15 Uhr auf halber Rotfeder.
> Tag vorher kam einer von 1,6 kg und 1,25 kg raus.




Dann war der am 28.04. aber nicht dein erster.


----------



## msdstefan (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Letzte Nacht in einem Kanal in Ostfriesland:
6 Aale von 50cm, 55cm, 62cm, 66cm, 69cm und 73cm. Der größte wog 800gr. Alle bissen auf Rotaugen zwischen 21 Uhr und 23:15 Uhr. Ein weiterer Aal lies den Köderfisch nach wenigen Metern los. Weiterangeln bis 1:15 Uhr brachte keine weiteren Bisse.


----------



## Bobrjann (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

*WOW*

na das sind ja schonmal die ersten erfolgsmeldungen #6

ich werde heute abend gegen 18 uhr mal losziehen und bin ca. 22-22:30 uhr mein glück versuchen (will schließlich auch mit in die liste^^)

ich geh dann später noch paar würmer ausbuddeln :q


und dann nix wie los auf die schleicher!!!!!


nochmal ein großes petri heil an alle, die schon einen oder mehrere Aale überlisten konnten und auch an alle, die es noch tun werden :vik:

mfg


----------



## ezf26 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

so nun war ich gestern erstemal aal angeln habe einen 65cm raus um 21:30uhr auf kleine garnele angel damit gerne und auch erfolgreich auf aal

ich gehe heute abend nochmal raus!!

wie kann hier bilder einstellen??


----------



## fishcatcher99 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hi ,
Petri @ alle Schlangenbändiger !#6

Also bei mir verlief der Start in die Aalsaison eher schleppend ! ich war diese Woch 3 mal los und hatte nicht mal einen Aal verdächtigen Biss ! :c Aber immerhin hab ich n Aal gesehen  , der kroch nämlich als ich meine Bissanzeige zwischen die Stufen einer Stahltreppe  die ins Wasser geht ( für die Taucher )  wollte unter dieser hervor ! |bigeyes Gefangen hab ich ihn NATÜRLICH nicht ! |uhoh:

Na ja  wird bestimmt noch !

gruss  |wavey:


----------



## ezf26 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

das wird auch noch klapen bei dir!!

heute werd mal kleinen köderfich drauf machen muß nun los mit senke welche hollen!!


----------



## Obi Wan (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

War gestern das 2mal los auf gut glück an der Ruhr in 
Fröndenberg-Langschede obwohl der Fluß echt noch recht kalt ist und ich mir bei Vollmond nicht so viel hoffnung gemacht habe, habe ich mich mit Evil Deeds verabredet.
Kleine bisse kamen immer mal aber nichts was zu erwähnen wäre um halb 12 war es dann soweit BISS zum Vorschein kam ein Fettgefressener ü 60 Aal der sich den Tauwurm hat schmecken lassen.
Also noch ne Std dran hängen und ich selber bekam noch 2 schöne bisse die ich zwar in der Rute spürte aber nicht bekam es waren so wie die schläge in der Rute es meistens verraten Aale.
Auch Evil Deeds montierte um und machte mit Tauwurm weiter was auch belohnt wurde auch er fing seinen ersten Aal des Jahres so um die 60cm rum!!!
Wie gesagt Besißzeit war ab halb 12 bis halb 2 danach tat sich nichts mehr und wir fuhen gen Heimat!!!
Für mich nur verwunderlich das der Aal schon geht bei den Nachttemperaturen und die Ruhr ist immer noch ein paar grad kälter als Kanal oder Lippe!!!
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Krautfänger (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin!

Ich war am Samstag bei gefühlten 3 Grad Lufttemperatur los. Der Temperatursturz scheint den Aalen nicht sonderlich gefallen zu haben.

Bisse gabs ohne Ende aber nur 2 Aale. 

Zwei Schleien und einen Karpfen konnte ich mitten in der Nacht auch noch fangen.

Alles auf Mist- oder Tauwurm in Wassertiefen von 150 - 10 cm.

Gruß, Krautfänger


----------



## The_Pitbull (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hi komm grad wieder rein war 4std am kanal hab 4schöne aale gefangen.Bissen alle auf Taui sind so 45-60cm groß.Gruß Pitti


----------



## dodo12 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ich bin von Samstag auf Sonntag zum ersten mal auf Aal los. Bin mal gespannt was so läuft! 
Drückt mir die Daumen ^^


----------



## Koalano1 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin!
Ich werde dir die Daumen drücken, kleiner#6
Allerdings rechne dir nicht allzu große Chancen aus, denn es ist ja wieder ordentlich kalt geworden.
Grüße


----------



## vermesser (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Kann ich bestätigen...letzte Woche als es warm war, bissen die Aale schon gut, sogar noch im Hellen...momentan geht gar nix, ich war Montag, Dienstag und gestern los ohne einen einzigen Aalbiss!


----------



## ihle76 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Krautfänger schrieb:


> So, um diesen Thread auch noch mal mit Nachrichten von schönen Aalen zu beglücken:
> 
> Letzten Samstag waren wir zu zweit los, Ergebnis:
> 
> ...


Hallo,
Stückzahl ist ja ok,aber die Größe der Aale nicht so sehr.
Zum Glück beissen bei uns im See weniger Aale pro Ansitz,aber in der Regel immer 500g und schwerer.Der schwerste bis jetzt 1,6 kg.
Gestern hatte ich al Beifang ein Blei 1,5 kg.


----------



## firemirl (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Na dann will ich auch hier mal meinen letzten Fang nachmelden.






Den Bericht dazu gibt es hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=189401

Grüße aus Westfalen
Toto


----------



## Krautfänger (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



ihle76 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Stückzahl ist ja ok,aber die Größe der Aale nicht so sehr.
> Zum Glück beissen bei uns im See weniger Aale pro Ansitz,aber in der Regel immer 500g und schwerer.Der schwerste bis jetzt 1,6 kg.
> Gestern hatte ich al Beifang ein Blei 1,5 kg.



Glückwunsch zu den dicken Schlangen.

Naja, Größe war schon in Ordnung. Bis auf einen alle so 50 - 65 cm. Also gute Verzehrgröße^^

Der größte dieses Jahr hatte 72 cm.

Und die dicken kommen auch noch, bis jetzt dürfen wir ja noch nich mit KöFi/Fetzen angeln:c

Gruß, Krautfänger


----------



## bo74 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

was denn hier los. 3 tage ohne Aalfänge ??.
Ich versuch mein Glück morgen abend am Vereinsteich . mal schauen ob ich meinen ersten Aal in diesem jahr fangen kann


----------



## Hechtfischer0815 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

hier mein aalfänge von gestern nacht:

1 Aal auf Tauwurm 65cm lang und 790g schwer
1 Aal auf Bienenmade 77cm lang und 910g schwer


----------



## bo74 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Hechtfischer0815 schrieb:


> hier mein aalfänge von gestern nacht:
> 
> 1 Aal auf Tauwurm 65cm lang und 790g schwer
> 1 Aal auf Bienenmade 77cm lang und 910g schwer



Petri dazu. Hoffe bei mir schaut es morgen auch so aus .


----------



## dodo12 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ich hatte Gestern/Heute leider kein Glück, aber mein Freund hat zugeschlagen, gestern um 12 Uhr einen mit 58cm und heute morgen um 5.30 einen mit 68cm! :k
http://img688.*ih.us/img688/2092/dscn0403f.jpg


----------



## Wolfsburger (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hallo Petri an alle Aalfänge. Ich werd es vll. am Donnerstag komlett auf Aal probieren. Wir haben einen kleinen Vereinssee, wo ein Baum cirka 10-12 Meter schräg ins Wasser ragt und seine Äste im See baden lässt. Habe in den letzen Kurzansitzen viele Karpfen dort fangen können. Diesmal soll aber Aal der Zeilfisch sein.
Bin aber noch relativer Neuling im Aalnachtangeln.

Angenommen ich werfe meine Montagen direkt neben dem Baum.
Wie leuft es dann mit dem Biss ab. Zieht der Aal schnell schnur und würde er sofort in den Buam flüchten?
Und wie ist das mit dem Bissanzeiger, da ich womöglich schlafe muss der Bissanzeiger ja alut gedreht werden, doch wenn der Aal nur 5-10 Meter weg ist, wird er durch das Geräusch misstrauisch und könnte meinen Köder wieder loslassen?
Danke schonmal für die Anworten


----------



## rainbowrunner (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Aal scheint am Main langsam zu laufen. Konnte von gestern Nacht auf heute früh 3 Aale von 55, 58 u. 65cm auf Tauwurm erbeuten, sowie letzten Montag und Freitag jeweils einen von 59 u. 62 cm. Den ersten hatte ich ja bereits am 6. April gefangen, so früh ging eigentlich noch nie was. Scheint `ne gute Saison zu werden

@ Wolfsburger

Schlafen beim Nachtaalangeln vor einem Hindernis|kopfkrat,...kannste vergessen:q
Überhaupt sollte man beim Aalangeln hellwach sein, denn jedes Hindernis ist sein bester Freund.
Elekt. Bissanzeiger brauchst du nicht (Ton würde den Aal im übrigen nicht stören). Also, Grundmontage, Rute aufrecht stellen, Knicklicht an die Spitze, Rolle zu und abwarten. Wenn er beißt, gibt`s heftige Ausschläge, wenn er gierig ist. Schlägt sich dann meist selbst an... und dann nichts wie raus damit, sonst kannst du den Baum mit drillen. Beißt er "spitz" erkennst du das am Zittern an der Rutenspitze, dann evtl. Fühlung nehmen und warten bis er abzieht. Probier`s einfach, wird schon klappen...#6

Gruß und Petri, rainbowrunner


----------



## firemirl (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Tja, jedem das seine.
Ich habe mittlerweile nur noch in Ausnahmefällen die Rute steil stehen. 
Es ist zwar richtig, das wenn er gut nimmt er sich selber hakt, jedoch beißen die Aale gerade wenn es noch etwas kühler ist eher vorsichtiger. Was entweder eine sehr empfindliche Rutenspitze erfordert (Feeder) oder bei normal abgelegten Ruten einfach Freilauf mit elek. Bissanzeigern. Das gepiepe ist dem Fisch total egal. Jedoch in hängerträchtigem Areal wie bei Deiner geplanten Stelle - #d nix Freilauf - Rute steil und mit Fehlbissen rechnen.


----------



## rainbowrunner (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ja, im See würde ich evtl. auch "feiner" fischen, aber ich angel im Fluß, meist in der Fahrrine mit Strömung und starker Bebleiung, da bleibt kaum `ne andere Möglichkeit.
Aber er beschreibt ja hängerträchtiges Areal, deswegen, wie Du auch schon sagtest, Rute steil, usw...

Die ersten 2 Aale dieses Jahr aber habe ich beim Weißfischangeln auf Madenbündel am 12er Haken in beruhigtem Wasserbereich gefangen, deren vorsichtiger Biss sich nicht von Weißfischen unterschieden hat. Aber die letzten 4 waren Hammerbisse auf Tauwurm, die größten, die ich hatte, ganz aufgezogen, nur Kopfspitze frei, auf 2er Aalhaken (muß man machen, weil wir viele Waller haben und die da auch drauf gehen:q ) und haben noch geschluckt bis zu A....! So schnell ändert sich hier die Situation, wenn das Wasser wärmer wird 

Gruß, rainbowrunner


----------



## vermesser (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Angenommen ich werfe meine Montagen direkt neben dem Baum.
> Wie leuft es dann mit dem Biss ab. Zieht der Aal schnell schnur und würde er sofort in den Buam flüchten?



In einem kleinen Vereinssee oder allgemein im Stillwasser würde ich mit Pose angeln...dann siehst Du auch, wo der Fisch hinwill und kannst entsprechend reagieren...eventuell sogar mit ner kleinen Pilotpose, damit Du den Weg des Fisches verfolgen kannst...

Grundangeln mit elektronischem Bissanzeiger am Hindernis...nee Du, das gibt Schlange im Baum...zumal, wenn Du schläfst...

Ich würde eher drei-vier Stunden hellwach angeln...klappt besser.

So wie Du angeln willst, kann man in halbwegs hindernisfreien Gewässern angeln...allerdings werden die Aale dann schlucken bis zum Geht-Nicht-Mehr...


----------



## vermesser (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Übrigens hab ich gestern auch mal wieder ne schöne Schlange von gut 70 cm gefangen...auf Tauwurmbündel hinter einem Futterkorb mit Maden und Fischhack...in vielleicht halbmetertiefen Wasser direkt am Schilf in einem kleinen Kanal.


----------



## vermesser (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



firemirl schrieb:


> Tja, jedem das seine.
> Ich habe mittlerweile nur noch in Ausnahmefällen die Rute steil stehen.
> Es ist zwar richtig, das wenn er gut nimmt er sich selber hakt, jedoch beißen die Aale gerade wenn es noch etwas kühler ist eher vorsichtiger. Was entweder eine sehr empfindliche Rutenspitze erfordert (Feeder) oder bei normal abgelegten Ruten einfach Freilauf mit elek. Bissanzeigern. Das gepiepe ist dem Fisch total egal. Jedoch in hängerträchtigem Areal wie bei Deiner geplanten Stelle - #d nix Freilauf - Rute steil und mit Fehlbissen rechnen.



So seh ich das auch...Rute flach, Rolle auf, Schnur in Clip...mir hat selbst ne Freilaufrolle zuviel Anlaufwiderstand...nicht jeder Aal ist blöde und hakt sich selbst...


----------



## Wolfsburger (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Gut danke für die schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten.
Werde berichten ... =)


----------



## aal02 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ich hatte vor morgen abend an ein relativ kleinen fluss zu angeln. Das Wetter soll aber nicht das beste werden(leichter Regen und bedeckt). Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit solchen Wettersituationen? Sollte ich lieber noch ein bisschen warten oder es einfach probieren?


----------



## ihle76 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Und die dicken kommen auch noch, bis jetzt dürfen wir ja noch nich mit KöFi/Fetzen angeln:c

Gruß, Krautfänger[/QUOTE]



Hallo 
warum dürft ihr nicht auf Köfi/Fetzen angeln?


----------



## Stephan222 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin,

es gibt Vereine, die verbieten, mit Köfi/Fetzen in der Schonzeit zu angeln.
So zum Beispiel bei uns im See.


----------



## Krautfänger (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



ihle76 schrieb:


> Hallo
> warum dürft ihr nicht auf Köfi/Fetzen angeln?



Weil die Raubfischschonzeit in Bremen bis zum 15. Mai geht, im Verein sogar bis 1. Juni. Solange ist das angeln mit Köderfisch, Fetzen und Kunstködern untersagt. 

Gruß


----------



## vermesser (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



aal02 schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor morgen abend an ein relativ kleinen fluss zu angeln. Das Wetter soll aber nicht das beste werden(leichter Regen und bedeckt). Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit solchen Wettersituationen? Sollte ich lieber noch ein bisschen warten oder es einfach probieren?



Probieren...meine Erfahrung sagt, wenn es schwülwarm ist und tröpfelt, dann beißen sie...kalten Wind und Herbstwetter mögen Aale dagegen überhaupt nicht.

Generell ist Hoch- oder gleichbleibender stabiler Luftdruck besser als fallender...

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, wie immer beim Angeln.


----------



## firemirl (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Also ich bin heute abend am Wasser.
Die Eisheiligen jucken mich mal nicht die Bohne.
Mal schauen was geht und Daumen drücken.


----------



## allrounderab (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

also,ich war gestern abend auch bei regen angeln,und siehe da beim 2 ansitz mein 1 aal dieses jahr.gewässer ist ein mittlerer bach gewesen.der aal war zwar nur 52 cm groß,aber der mensch freut sich.gefangen auf mistwurmbündel,an 4 gramm pose.


----------



## ihle76 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Krautfänger schrieb:


> Weil die Raubfischschonzeit in Bremen bis zum 15. Mai geht, im Verein sogar bis 1. Juni. Solange ist das angeln mit Köderfisch, Fetzen und Kunstködern untersagt.
> 
> Gruß


Ach so.Leider Pech für euch,bei uns am Dammsee sind in den letzten 2 Wochen schöne AAle rausgekommen.Die meisten auf Köfi.


----------



## Magdeburger (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



firemirl schrieb:


> Also ich bin heute abend am Wasser.
> Die Eisheiligen jucken mich mal nicht die Bohne.
> Mal schauen was geht und Daumen drücken.



Glaubst du, man könnte es auch bei den momentanen niedrigen Temperaturen in der Nacht schon versuchen? Gewässer ist ein sehr kleiner See mit Fussballplatzgröße und vieeeeel Kraut. Ich will an der Schilffkante angeln, da ist es max 1,50m tief.


----------



## rainbowrunner (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Konnte die Nacht im Main wieder 2 Aale erwischen, der eine 66cm, der andere ca. 40cm und schwimmt wieder.

Gruß, rainbowrunner


----------



## Steff_1406 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

hi @ all,
was meint ihr, wie stehen die chancen auf aal dieses wochenende bei dem kalten sauwetter? schlägt der wetterwechsel den aalen auch auf den magen?
bin am überlegen ob ich zumindest eine nacht draußenbleib... hab aber eigentlich noch wenig erfahrung im frühjahr, bin meist erst ab juni über nacht draußen.


----------



## firemirl (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Tja, ich für meinen Fall bin die Nacht von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag als Schneider nach Hause. Die Wassertemperaturen fallen z.Zt. wieder. Selbst unser Heimischer Fluß hat gute 2 Grad verloren.
Das wirkt sich natürlich auch negativ aufs Beißverhalten aus.


----------



## LuckyPaul (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Also ich habs am Donnerstag am Rhein in Krefeld versucht ... 2 kleine Barben gingen auf ein Madenbündel, sonst nüx :c


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Steff_1406 schrieb:


> hi @ all,
> was meint ihr, wie stehen die chancen auf aal dieses wochenende bei dem kalten sauwetter? schlägt der wetterwechsel den aalen auch auf den magen?
> bin am überlegen ob ich zumindest eine nacht draußenbleib... hab aber eigentlich noch wenig erfahrung im frühjahr, bin meist erst ab juni über nacht draußen.


 
Also am Main gab es gestern keine Bisse (Tauwurm). Allerdings war ich auch nur bis 23 Uhr draussen.


----------



## Johnny1 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Am Rhein habe ich gestern beim Ansitz mit Marco bis 23 Uhr
einen schönen Aal für die Räuchertonne gefangen, sonst gab es einige Bisse auf alle Grundruten sogar 2 mal wurde die knicklichtpose unter wasser gezogen, jedoch ohne erfolg ;(
Zudem bissen die Aale alle sehr spitz, wie man auch bei dem 
Überlisteten sehen konnte. Knapper konnte dieser nun wirklich nicht gehakt werden, bei dem Sauwetter und der Kälte ist das aber auch kein Wunder.

Mfg Jonas


----------



## Aal-u-Fan (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

hey, also ich wollte jetzt auch mal meine diesjährigen erfahrungen zum aalangeln sprechen lassen.  bezüglich der vorherigen posts zum kalten wetter kann ich nur sagen dass wir es gestern nacht an der aller an einer stelle probiert haben an der wir eigentlich immer angeln und voll die flaute hatten.  ein kleiner, gerade mal maßiger aal 45 cm wurde gefangen und der köfi (10 cm barsch) wurde ein bisschen angeknabbert und herumgetragen, der elektronische bissanzeiger schlug derweilen ein paar mal an aber leider konnten wir weder nen raubaal noch nen zander landen.  das wetter im moment scheint ziemlich beschi**en fürs aalangeln zu sein. wir waren am ersten wochenende im mai schonmal an der stelle und hatten 3 gute aale auf tau und rotwurm am flussufer, und mehrere bisse, die wir leider verhauen haben weil sich der aal ums schilf gewickelt hat und der haken dann jedesmal abriss bzw sich löste.  an dem besagten wochenende war es durchaus wärmer, und es hatte den nachmittag geregnet, also das wasser wurde durch den wind aufgewirbelt, und die fische scheinten aktiver zu sein-  verwunderlich jedoch dass die aale bis jetzt keinen fischrogen im magen hatten sondern immer nur kleine flusskrebse. eigentlich sollten die plötzen doch schon im schilf am laichen sein oder?  lg


----------



## Wolfsburger (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ich war auch vorgestern los am mittellandkanal.
Wir saßen zu 2. mit 6 Ruten. OHNE EINEN BISS :r


----------



## Rocardoso spin (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

*Servus @all.....*

*also ich dachte ja auch eher an ein besseres aal jahr weil der winter doch erheblich länger anhielt als erwünscht.Wie ich aber mitbekommen habe wird dieses jahr ein eher schweriges anlaufendes aaljahr,..!!!  hatte dieses jahr am 28 märz begonnen mit dem aal angeln,...konnte gegen 22:30 uhr u 23:45uhr zwei aale landen,..72-76 cm ...zu meinem verwundern waren die beiden aale schon sehr aktiv u kaum zu bremsen.Sonst waren sie meist noch im april im winterschlaf,.....mein ertser Eindruck,..das wird ein gutes AAL jahr,..!!! so dann war ich bis jetzt noch mal 8mal los auf aal,....u was soll ich sagen freunde der Nacht,...ich habe reichlich Barsch,Brassen,Hechte u Zander verhaften können,...aber keinen AAL mehr,...klingt komisch is aber so,..!!! der Fischbestand bei uns im see is sehr gut aber ich denke im nachhinein, dass der Winter doch mehr schaden angerichtet hat als die ausmasse zu sehen sind. es waren auch viele gewässer betroffen mit großem Fischsterben,..unter anderem auch zahlreichlich aal,... :-(....!!!!*

*ich will damit nur sagen seid nich traurig wenn der abend auch mal als schneider endet,..genießt die Natur u macht euch nen schönen grill abend mit nem guten angelkumpel u nen alster,....jeder Fisch den ihr fangt durch glück,können oder erfahrung is immer ein bonus u gibt euch freude,..viell sogar noch mehr beim zurück setzen wie bei mir,....*

*in diesem sinne viel erfolg euch u petri,.... ;-)*


----------



## rambo_hart (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moinsen Freunde,

ich war am Wochenende einen alten Teich testen, der eine Verbindung zu einem größeren Fluss hat. Hatte mir natürlich super gute Chancen ausgerechnet - wie dem aber so ist, kam es absolut anders. Erst wollte ich noch mit Freunden an einem anderen See, aber ich hatte an dem Abend kein Auto. Nun ratet mal, wer an dem Abend gleich drei schöne Aale gefangen hat?!? |gr:

Kaum zu glauben, schon um kurz nach 22Uhr krieg ich ne sms auf das Handy. Erste Schlange sicher an Land und gleich um die 600g. Man, ich hätte doch mit den Kollegen fahren sollen!! Tja, und dann kamen kurze Zeit weitere Nachrichten hinterher...und wieder so shcöne Aale um die 600g! Da wurde ich echt neidisch - aber ich gönns den Freunden natürlich.  Jetzt aber muss ich erst mal nachlegen....und zwar  große Aale. Habe mir wieder einen Teich ausgesucht, der etwas abgelegen ist...mal sehen, ob sich dort große Schlangen verstecken

Hier mal mal die Fotos von den schönen Aalen:
http://www.fischerei-community.de/albums/5b49016b47320734081a/3796bf662c52b05c834b4114d5e7009f.JPG

Das ganze Album gibts hier:
http://www.fischerei-community.de/community/albumansehen,TVRJPXxOVGM9


Berichte natürlich dann von meinen nächsten, großen Fängen :vik:


----------



## rambo_hart (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Eine Schande....grad gelesen:

Frankreich setzte durch, dass seine Fischer auch 2010 wieder 14 Tonnen dieser  Jungfische (Glasaale) fangen dürfen. Das entspricht 50 Millionen Aalen.

Zusatz:
in China eine überaus beliebte Delikatesse. Bis zu 1100 Euro pro  Kilogramm kann man auf dem asiatischen Markt erzielen. 


Wieso haben wir eigentlich einen Minister - ich reg mich grad mächtig auf!! Wieso dürfen die einfach den Strom von Glasaalen wegfischen? Das sind Glasaale die in unsere und andere Flüsse schwimmen wollen. Das ist fast so, als wenn wir die Donau abriegeln würden, so dass die 10 Anreinerstaaten kein Wasser mehr bekommen - was dann wohl los wäre!!
Das regt mich wirklich auf...unfassbar und eine Schweinerei hoch zehn!


----------



## Pilkpaul (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Tag die Kollegen!

War am Donnerstag Abend mal wieder auf Aal und Zander unterwegs! Hab zwar keinen einzigen Zander erwischt aber dafür 3 Aale! Zwei davon waren mir absolut zu kleine und sind auch wieder Baden gegangen, einen hab ich mitgenommen! Die Maße : 70cm Länge, 998g Gewicht. So nen fette Aal hab ich persönlich noch nie gesehn. Die anderen die ich bisher in der Gewichtsklasse erwischt hab hatten alle mindestens 15 cm mehr. 
Gewässer war n kleiner Weiher ohne jeglichen Zugang zu anderen Gewässern.

Beste grüße!


----------



## rainbowrunner (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Gestern Nacht am Main...null Aktivität. Wassertemp. ist mittlerweile auch wieder auf 13,6°C abgekühlt.


----------



## allrounderab (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

gestern bei uns am bach,beim 3 ansitz den 2 aal erwischt.wieder auf mistwurm,gleiche stelle wie der letzte.ca 60cm und ganz gut genährt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

man geht das zäh dieses jahr los.
war schon 7mal los (kurzansitze von 19-22.30uhr) und 4 mal dabei nichtmal ein biss.
aber ein 96er mit 2,1kg und ein 91er mit 1,5kg innerhalb von 30min entschädigen dafür. am gleichen abend noch 2 weitere (83 und 84cm). an den anderen tagen war es mau ohne ende und auch bitterkalt.

das gute: ich hatte bisher kaum zeit/urlaub und das wasser ist noch kalt, im juni könnte es also richtig knallen, sofern der hausbau nicht alle zeit wegfrisst.
hoffentlich wirds nicht in den nächsten 2 wochen dauerhaft über 20°C warm, da kann ich noch nicht!!

PS:
nachdem letztes jahr die metermarke nicht gefallen ist, hoffe ich ja das dieses jahr die mörderschlange den weg an meinen köfi findet ;-)


----------



## Koalano1 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Das sind doch schon Hausnummern!!!
Was ist dan denn für nen Gewässer?
Grüße
Koala


----------



## firemirl (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Wenn er nicht großartig gefahren ist, dann wirds wohl die Hunte gewesen sein.

Nichts gegen all diese Meldungen aber ich stehe diesen immer ein wenig skeptisch gegenüber wenn die entsprechenden Beweise (Fotos) fehlen. :g 

Wenns stimmt ist das ein hammer Brocken gewesen, der nicht wirklich typisch abgewachsen ist.


----------



## rainbowrunner (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Naja, so Aale um die 50-70cm muß man ja nicht unbedingt knipsen, aber so`n 96iger hätte ich doch auch gerne mal gesehen.
Werde heute Abend wieder an den Main gehen und mein Glück versuchen...

#h rainbowrunner


----------



## vermesser (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

So, ich hab es gestern auch mal wieder von 20.30 - 22.30 Uhr versucht...dann kam der Regen. Aber...ich konnte einen schönen, kräftigen 56er Schleicher fangen...heut abend gibts Aal und Wein...

Das Wasser ist einfach noch zu kalt mit 10-12 Grad...die Aale laufen nicht, man muss ihnen den Köder schon zufällig vors Maul legen.


----------



## rambo_hart (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin,
ich denke man ist zurecht ein wenig skeptisch. Bei einem von meinen Kollegen weiß ich immer, das er mindestens um 30% übertreibt. Immer wenn er von seinen riesen Fängen spricht, rechne ich neben bei mindestens 30% ab und dann ergibt sich daraus auch eine Größe, die durch aus sein könnte#6
So ist er halt, aber er sagt auch selbst, das er immer gern etwas übertreibt!

Habe hier noch mal die Bilder von den drei Aalen, die an dem Abend an den Haken gingen:
http://www.fischerei-community.de/albums/bc5793b9dc5d85ddb0d2/e310f17b057c1b86025d620ef72c0a77.JPG

weiteres dazu hier:
http://www.fischerei-community.de/community/albumansehen,TVRJPXxOVGc9fE5UQTU=


----------



## vermesser (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ja, das stimmt wohl bei vielen Anglern, oder? Und grade bei Aalen fällt das Schätzen schwer...die ach so mächtige Schlange entpuppt sich beim Messen in gestrecktem Zustand zu Hause gern mal als mittlerer 70er...dabei hätte man die am Wasser noch auf 90 geschätzt...geht jedenfalls mir so.


----------



## schuppe132 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Stimmt wohl, dass das Schätzen von Aallängen schnell daneben gehen kann. Habe vor Jahren auch oft zu hoch gelegen. Inzwischen ist aber eher anders rum.

Die Gewichte von Aalen können übrigens extrem variieren. Fange die letzten Jahre im DEK viele Aale um die 80 cm. Diese wiegen fast immer knapp 1 kg - nicht mehr.

Hatte hingegen vor Jahren zwei 79 cm-Aale aus einem Altarm, welche 1.475 g und 1.750 g wogen. Das waren ganz andere Tiere, wobei der schwerere den Umfang einer 1-Liter Coca-Cola-Flasche hatte.


----------



## vermesser (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Das stimmt, ich wiege fast nie, aber mein 56er (gestreckt und tot gemessen) von gestern war auch irgendwie dicker im Verhältnis...fülliger, fast wie ne Aalmutter...weiß einer woran das liegt? Nahrungsangebot, Geschlecht?


----------



## firemirl (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Naja, aber schätzen muß doch wohl niemand, der sich an gültiges Recht hält.

Was haben wir, die mal den ''Schein'' gemacht haben, gelernt?
Zur Ausrüstung gehört neben Werkzeug zum Abschlagen, Messer und Unterfangkescher auch............??? Richtig !!! 

*Maßband / Zollstock o.ä.* 

Und jetzt komme mir niemand damit, das ein Aal nicht zu vermessen ist. 
Eimer - Aal rein - und er legt sich wie von Zauberhand an den Rand. Umfang nehmen und schon habe ich ein ziemlich genaues Ergebnis.
Für mich hört es sich ansonsten so an, als ob nur grob geschätzt wird ob der Fisch maßig ist.
Im übrigen gehen bei mir alle Aale unter 60cm die sich nicht gerade meinen Haken durch den Schädel gejagt haben zurück in Ihr Element.
Gruß
Toto


----------



## vermesser (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Das stimmt schon, aber bei einem deutlich über Maß-Fisch brauch ich nicht messen. Das mach ich zu Hause.

Und bei kleinen Aalen mach ich es genauso...die gehen ungemessen zurück und berühren niemals vorher Eimer oder Land...lediglich bei Grenzfällen, die ich haben möchte, tue ich mir das an, den Aal in den Eimer zu würgen, zu messen und und und...


----------



## vermesser (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Und nix von wegen grob schätzen ob maßig oder nicht...unser Aalmaß liegt bei 50 cm und da ist schon nix dran...also ich zahl bei ner Kontrolle garantiert nicht wegen ner 47er Strippe Strafe, nur weil ich unbedingt was vorzeigen muss. Ich fang übers Jahr genug Aale, da kommts auf ne Strippe nicht an.


----------



## firemirl (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Du hast mich anscheinend nicht richtig verstanden!!!

Erstens soll dies eine Anleitung für diejenigen sein die keinen Plan haben und zweitens ließ doch mal zwischen den Zeilen.
Nicht immer gleich angesprochen fühlen.... außer der Schuh passt Dir.

Aber wieso mußt Du nen Aal in den Eimer würgen?
Kennst Du folgende Regel?

*If  you grip hard and fight with the eel it will fight back.*

Ich hoffe, Du bist des englischen mächtig. Man kann einen Aal sehr schonend und ruhig händeln wenn man weiß wie.


----------



## vermesser (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ok, dann nix für ungut...Ich dachte das bezog sich auf meinen Post mit dem Schätzen von wegen, daß ein gut 70er gern mal wie ein 90er aussieht, wenn er im Dunklen tobt...

Naja, schonend und ruhig...also meine gehen nichtmal freiwillig in den Eimer, wenn ich sie gar nicht berühre und nur das Vorfach aushängen will...bin aber offen für ne Idee, wie man das besser macht...

Übrigens gibts noch ne sehr schonende Methode der Aalvermessung: Man markiere sich an der Rute mit Tipp Ex das Mass und lasse den Aal frei hängen...geht auch sehr gut und der Aal brauch gar nicht an Land und in den Eimer...


----------



## firemirl (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ok, das ist sicherlich eine Möglichkeit der Vermessung. Allerdings ist sie mit verlaub gesagt nicht gerade schonend. Wenn der Aal nicht sehr weit vorn gehakt ist, sitzt der Haken i.d.R. tiefer im Schlund und somit in direkter Nähe zu den Organen wie z.B. der Leber. Was nun passiert, wenn Du ihn hängen läßt, brauche ich wohl nicht weiter zu erklären.
Leg Ihn einfach auf ein feuchtes Tuch und decke Ihn auch damit ab. Insbesondere die Augen abdecken.
Zum Abhaken drehe Ihn einfach auf den Rücken. I.d.R. fällt er dann in eine kurzfristige Starre oder Bewußtlosigkeit. Schnell abhaken und zurück mit Ihm. Vorausgesetzt er ist nicht zu schwer verletzt.
So ersparst Du dir den ''Kampf'' welchen ich schon oft bei anderen sehen mußte. Da wird dem Aal schnell ein Messer durch den Kopf gehauen da er so zappelt. Beim Nachmessen (wenn überhaupt) stellt man fest, dass er nicht mal 50cm hat und somit released werden müßte.


----------



## vermesser (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Aha, das versuch ich mal. So Petrus will heut abend *grins*! Wusste gar nicht, daß die auf dem Rücken ruhig werden.

Das hängen lassen ist sicher auch nicht optimal. Allerdings heb ich doch Aale sowieso größtenteils über die Rute raus, ohne Kescher, es sei denn, er ist wirklich groß...dann baumelt er ja erstmal sowieso...oder kescherst Du kleine Aale...und wie bekommst Du die aus dem Netz?

Äh ja, die Methode, ihn tot zu messen um dann festzustellen, daß er zu klein ist und ihn anschließend im Kofferraum zu verstecken, kenn ich leider auch...


----------



## firemirl (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Nein, keschern tue ich Sie auch nicht.
Es ist aber auch schon die Frage wie ich meine Aale drille.
Manch einer reißt Sie ja mit dem ersten Anschlag bereits bis aufs trockene. Sicherlich ist im ersten Moment ein beherzter Anschlag von nöten um den Aal vom Grund zu lösen oder von möglichen Hindernissen fern zu halten.
Jedoch wirst Du auch bemerkt haben, dass sich ein Aal im Mittelwasser oder gar an der Oberfläche recht sanft drillen läßt.
Je agressiver Du Ihm begegnest, desto stärker wird er Dir kontra geben und somit auch beim landen noch kämpfen.
I.d.R. hebe ich meine Aale natürlich auch mit der Rute aus dem Wasser. Jedoch geschieht das wenn sehr schnell und er wird sofort in einer großen Wanne abgelegt.






So hängt er nicht noch übermäßig lange am Haken und verletzt sich über Gebühr.
Die Wanne gehört im übrigen zu meinem Handwagen / Rolleranhänger und hat am Boden das Maß von 70cm.
So habe ich nach erster Schätzung einen ersten Anhalt zum tatsächlichen Maß.


----------



## vermesser (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ja ok, so macht das Sinn. Ich hab meistens so´nen runden Farbeimer mit Deckel, die sind ja aucht ganz praktisch...oder ne Kühlbox...wobei ich doch tatsächlich mal die Maße von den Teilen aufnehmen werde, um auch schätzen zu können.

Ja sicher, wenn der Aals vom Grund weg ist, lässt er sich normalerweise auch landen ohne Gewalt...das stimmt. Ich angel zwar gern dicht an Hindernissen, Bäumen, Stegen usw., aber wenn man den Fisch da erstmal einen Meter weg hat, dann gibts auch wenig Probleme. Und seit 3 Jahren hab ich keinen Aal mehr verloren, den ich gehakt hab *auf Holz klopf*! Ich glaube, die meisten Aale, die sich wirklich richtig festsetzen, hängen an ungeeignetem Gerät...


----------



## firemirl (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die meisten Aale, die sich wirklich richtig festsetzen, hängen an ungeeignetem Gerät...



|abgelehn
Ne Ne, ist eine pauschalisierte Einschätzung. Selbst mit optimalem Gerät kann es durchaus passieren. Letztes Jahr habe ich neben meinem Kollegen gestanden, der einen Biss auf Grund im Kanal (= Steinpackung) hatte und ca. 20min. nichts mehr ging. Ich habe es dann geschafft diesen Raubaal mit etwas Überredungskunst zu lösen. War ein schöner Brocken mit genau 100cm.
Gerät ist zwar wichtig aber auch das Handling ist wichtig. Meist erkennt man am Biss schon den zu erwartenden Gegner und kann so entsprechend reagieren.
Denk einfach mal an Dein bestes Stück.........viel in der Hose und nicht wissen wie's geht? :q Bringt auch nur Pannen.


----------



## vermesser (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Naja, also wenn sich bei uns mal einer festgesetzt hat, war das meistens an ner kurzen Rute, mit ner kleinen Rolle oder ähnlich...also irgendwas, wo man keinen Druck mit machen kann um den Aal sofort ein Stück hoch zu bekommen. Beim gezielten Angeln auf Aal hab ich den letzten irgendwie vor 10 Jahren verloren...

Was mich mal interessieren würde...wie löst Du einen festgesetzten Aal...ich kenne lockerlassen und warten, daß er von allein wieder loslässt...? Oder stetig ziehen, in der Hoffnung, daß der Ast oder sonstwas mit hochkommt.

Und woran erkennst Du die Größe schon vorher...ich hab da beim Biss irgendwie keinen Anhaltspunkt...?

Zu dem letzten Teil sag ich mal nix...


----------



## firemirl (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



vermesser schrieb:


> Zu dem letzten Teil sag ich mal nix...



Da hat wohl jemand Angst vorm Ferkelfahnder....:q lol
Mir ist bisher noch nichts passiert. Vieleicht weil Honeyball bei mir um die Ecke wohnt?

Also wenn Druck nichts bringt, gerade bei guten Exemplaren hast Du fast nur eine Chance, die Rute gerade in Richtung Fisch, Spitze leicht heben und kurze feste Schläge auf den Blank geben.
Ich denke mal, das dass den Aal derartig nervt, dass er dann erneut das weite suchen will. Und genau dann muß man schnell sein.#:
Die Rute die ganze Zeit auf Spannung zu halten ist meiner Meinung nach eher contraproduktiv.


----------



## vermesser (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



firemirl schrieb:


> Denk einfach mal an Dein bestes Stück.........viel in der Hose und nicht wissen wie's geht? :q Bringt auch nur Pannen.



Hehe...das ist aber ein Argument von Menschen, die nicht viel in der Hose haben und denken, daß sie wissen wie es geht...?

Was ist aber wenn Technik und Größe stimmen?


----------



## firemirl (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Jetzt sollten wir wirklich die Diskussion beenden da ansonsten sicherlich gleich ein Tatü-Tata erfolgen wird.

Aber sicherlich bezog sich das auf die Größe der Rute und Anhängsel. Technik ist immer wichtig. Man muß ja schon wissen wie man seine Rute zu händeln hat.

Aber zurück zum Thema......

Deine Anmerkung zur Länge der Rute kann ich nur bestätigen.
Wenn ich schonmal ne kürzere verwendet habe (min. 2,70), so war es wenn allerdings auch ne Spinnrute mit entsprechendem Rückgrat.


----------



## vermesser (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hehe, ja die Rute muss zum Objekt der Begierde passen...was nützt der dickste und längste Knüppel, wenn er nicht zum Zweck passt...andererseits beeindruckt man mit nem Mini-Zweig auch keinen...schlimmstenfalls zieht das Vieh am anderen Ende die Rute krumm und lässt nicht mehr los...und man steht da und wedelt.
:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

Aber zurück zum Thema: Woran unterscheidest Du die Größe Deines Gegenübers am anderen Ende beim Biss...?


----------



## firemirl (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Da Du ja wenn ich mich recht erinnere auch mit der Feederrute losziehst, dürfte sich doch die Frage eigentlich nicht stellen.
Ich habe beim Aalansitz eine Heavy Feeder mit ner 3 oz - Spitze im Einsatz. Und da kann ich schon beim Biss erkennen ob es ein Schnürsenkel oder ein Aal ist.
Zusätzlich arbeite ich in der Nacht auch mit Bissanzeigern und Swingern. Auch hier lassen sich schön die Unterschiede im Biss erkennen.
Sicherlich läßt sich auch hier keine 100%tige Genauigkeit erkennen aber wie es beim Angeln so ist. Vieles kommt aus dem Bauch.


----------



## vermesser (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ja, teilweise...ich angel oft mit Pose, in hindernisarmen Gewässern mit mittleren Feedern...und momentan mitten im Schilf mit schweren Grundruten, um dem Aal keine Chance zu lassen, im Gestrüpp zu verschwinden.

Also ja, ich sehe den Unterschied teilweise auch...erlebe aber auch oft mal Überraschungen...wie Du schon sagst...Bauchgefühl...


----------



## rainbowrunner (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

War die Nacht am Main ansitzen. Das Ergebnis waren nur ein Schnürsenkel (ca.35cm), ein verloren gegangener, wohl etwas größerer (nur der Schleim war noch am Vorfach|supergri), ein handgroßes Rotauge und eine Riesen-Grundel, die als Wallerköder herhalten mußte. Die Aalbisse waren nicht zu erkennen, kamen nur zum Vorschein bei der Köderkontrolle, die ich immer machen muß, wenn Schiffe den Main stromaufwärts fahren (trotz 120g Bebleiung). Dagegen war der Biss des kleinen Rotauges deutlich zu erkennen. Die vorherige Aggressivität der Aalbisse ist verlorengegangen, konform mit Absinken der WT von schon erreichten 17,5°C  Anfang Mai bis sogar zeitweise auf 13,5°C .
Wird Zeit, daß es wieder wärmer wird...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



firemirl schrieb:


> Wenn er nicht großartig gefahren ist, dann wirds wohl die Hunte gewesen sein.
> 
> Nichts gegen all diese Meldungen aber ich stehe diesen immer ein wenig skeptisch gegenüber wenn die entsprechenden Beweise (Fotos) fehlen. :g
> 
> Wenns stimmt ist das ein hammer Brocken gewesen, der nicht wirklich typisch abgewachsen ist.



gewässer wird nicht verraten, sonst hab ich da bald einige leute mehr sitzen. |supergri
PS.
im alten aal-thread (2008 oder 2007) sieht man ein paar geknipste aale von mir, die zt noch größer und dicker waren, da kannste sehen das ich nicht übertreibe. *der durchschnitt ist dort nämlich* *ca. 85-90cm.* .
und die burschen sind meist fett wie ponys!
meine fangstatistik sagt jedenfalls das die chance einen über 90 cm zu fangen größer ist als einen unter 80cm an den haken zu bekommen.
dafür nimmt man halt in kauf das auch 2,3 oder 4 nächte in folge kein biss kommt.

da ich mittlerweile umgezogen bin, die aale vor ort schlachten muss und dann zu hause sofort einfriere(meine madame pennt dann schon (3/4 stunde autofahrt nach vechta sei dank), und wecken kommt nicht so gut), komm ich leider nicht zum knipsen.
sollte sich die gelegenheit aber nochmal ergeben, stell ich natürlich bilder rein.
wenn die metermarke dieses jahr noch fällt auf jeden fall, dann wird madame auch um 1 uhr nachts geweckt wenns sein muss (hoffe sie verzeiht es mir dann).
insgeheim warte ich  auf den 8 pfünder mit der angel, per netz hat der besitzer des gewässers nämlich schon schlangen von 115cm+ und über 9 pfund gehabt. 
das ist 6 jetzt  jahre her, kleiner werden die schlangen jedenfalls nicht und ein paar sollten noch drin sein.

bloß planen kann man das natürlich nicht, sondern nur aussitzen.
der magische meter dürfte eigentlich nur ne reine zeitfrage sein, während der 110+ eher zufall sein dürfte. vielleicht erwisch ich davon  dieses jahr einen, vielleicht auch erst in 10 jahren,vielleicht nie, wer weiß das schon. 
aber allein die überlegung das so einer irgendwann wohl anbeißen könnte, lässt mich da auch bei miesem wetter und mückenplage sitzen.


----------



## dewi23 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

hast du die aale am see gefangen?? ich will gerne morgen abend los auf aal. keine ahnung wie warm das wasser ist. es ist jetzt schon 3 tage richtig warm hier in dänemark. haben einen großen see. geht jetzt schon was an großen seen??


----------



## vermesser (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Wenns an Euern Seen so wie an unseren ist, beißen die Aale nur, wenn der Köder direkt vor ihnen liegt...laufen tun sie nicht wirklich...also ist aktives suchen angesagt.

Wie warm ist das Wasser...bei uns so 10-12 Grad, da ist noch nicht doll! Mehr Zufall denn gezielt.


----------



## Koalano1 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin!
Das Wetter soll hier bei uns am We ja endlich mal etwas besser werden und dann geht´s auch wieder an den Kanal.
Mal sehen, ob ich endlich die erste Schlange in diesem Jahr an den Haken bekomme. 
Ich werde berichten....


----------



## firemirl (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

:q :vik: :q

Ole-Ole, heute geht es wieder los !!!
Ihr könnt mir richtig leid tun mit euren Wassertemperaturen.

Hier ist mal ein Link zu unseren Temperaturen:

http://luadb.lds.nrw.de/LUA/wiski/pegel.php?karte=nrw_t

Meine Lippe hat wieder eine aktzeptable Temperatur. Knapp 13 Grad vor dem Kraftwerk. Was eine Temperatur von rd. 15 Grad dahinter bedeutet.
Da sollte doch heute wieder was gehen.


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Die Temperatur am Main ist auf unter 11 °C gefallen (von ca. 15°C). Kann bei uns also nur besser werden...


----------



## bous hh (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

moin leude hab gestern vier aale gefangen...so um die 60 cm .schwimmen aber alle wieder.


----------



## rainbowrunner (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@ StatueOfLiberty

Wie kommst Du auf bei den WT vom Main auf unter 11°C ?
Messstelle Raunheim (vor Rüsselsheim) hat jetzt knapp 15°C.
Erfahrungsgemäß liegt sie zwischen Aschaffenburg und Hanau etwa 1°c niedriger. Hier mal ein Link dazu: http://www.nid.bayern.de/wassertemperatur/stationen/diagramm/index.php?pgnr=990600004&wert=wassertemperatur&thema=niedrigwasser&

Werde heute wieder zum Nachtansitz rausgehen. 1 Rute auf Aal, 1 Rute evtl. auf Waller. Bin mir sicher, das irgendwas geht...:vik:


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@ rainbow:

Ich habe es von hier: 
http://www.hlug.de/medien/wasser/recherche/recherche.php?station=2160 
http://www.hlug.de/medien/wasser/recherche/recherche.php?station=2160


----------



## dewi23 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

ab welcher wassertemeratur im see läuft denn der aal??


----------



## rainbowrunner (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@ StatueOfLiberty

Wenn Du genau hinguckst, ist das die WT der Kinzig. Die WTs der Zuflüsse vom Main sind alle deutlich niedriger, auch die der Nidda. Z.Bsp. hat der Main Nähe Quellgebiet gerade mal 9°C. Aber gegenüber letztem Jahr und auch der Jahre zuvor (soweit ich den Messzeitraum verfolgen konnte) liegt der Main derzeit ca. 5°C kühler. Das ist schon beachtlich.

@ Dewi23

Im See kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. Hab schon lange nicht mehr im See auf Aal geangelt. Dagegen im Main habe ich gemerkt, daß so die magische Grenze um die 15°C liegt.

Gruß, rainbowrunner


----------



## karpspezi (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Petri..bin aus dem Norden,angel viel auf Aal,aber die Wassertemp.in meinem bevorzugten See ist gerade mal 11-12 Grd.Der Aal läuft noch nicht und bei dem zu erwarteten mond ist vor Anfang Juni nichts zu machen.....leider.Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Mond ?MfG#:


----------



## dewi23 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

bei uns sind die seen mit 3 meter breiten flüßen verbunden. die sind c.a. 2 meter tief. 
dort hält sich doch bestimmt der aal lieber auf wegen dem klein fisch?? oder??


----------



## dewi23 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

dort ist die chance doch besser als am see????


----------



## dewi23 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

komme gerade vom würmer sammeln wieder. hat sich mal wieder gelohnt.
mal sehen was morgen abend der aal zu den würmern sagt.


----------



## rainbowrunner (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

War die Nacht am Main. 2 Aale (57 u.61cm) haben meine Würmer genommen. 4 Bisse hab ich noch versemmelt und das passiert mir selten. Kann nur besser werden...


----------



## rainbowrunner (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus einem anderen Thema (Fänge am Main 2010), weil`s hier auch rein passt bzw. sogar besser, sollte es, und das wird`s sein, nicht ein Main spezifisches Problem sein. 



rainbowrunner schrieb:


> Habe einen Nachtrag zu meinen beiden gefangenen Aale.
> Beim Ausnehmen heute schaute ich mir deren Innereien mal genauer an. Mageninhalt..., prall gefüllt mit Bachflohkrebsen (komisch, daß sie trotzdem noch Hunger hatten ), aber dann das Erschreckende: Beide Aale hatten mehrere Schwimmblasenwürmer in der Schwimmblase. Bei den vorher Gefangenen habe ich leider nicht nachgeschaut, werde ich aber in Zukunft weiter beobachten. Hat mich auf jeden Fall gleich dazu inspiriert über diesen Parasit nachzulesen. Der Schwimmblasenwurm stört zwar die Aale im Süßwasser nicht, allerdings die zu ihren Laichgebiet abwandernden Aale. Sie können dann im Meer in verschiedenen Tiefen schwimmend den Druckausgleich nur unter erhöhten Anstrengungen erreichen und verbrauchen, bevor sie ihr Laichgebiet erreichen, ihre Fettreserven, da sie ja auch nicht mehr fressen. Zusätzlich beinträchtigt oder verhindert es die Bildung ihrer Geschlechtsorgane. Es wird vermutet das infizierte Aale zur Vermehrung ihrer Art gänzlich ausfallen.
> *Ist doch erschreckend, oder ??? *
> 
> ...


----------



## bous hh (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

moin hab gestern zehn aale gefangen zwischen 50 bis 75 cm.die saison hat begonnen.


----------



## feko (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2010 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



 


Aal,90 cm


----------



## rainbowrunner (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

War die Nacht wieder am Main. Ergebnis 2 Aale (55 u.57cm).
Hatte mir eigentlich mehr vorgestellt, vor allem größere, bei dem Superwetter. Naja, vllt probier ich`s heute Nacht erneut.


----------



## Matt_Hayes (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hier mal eine Meldung von mir...Steinhuder Meer, Samstag, 22.05., gen 23.45 Uhr,ein schöner Aal, 77cm, 730g,Beste GrüßeM.H.


----------



## Schneidy (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Konnte letzte Nacht auch meine ersten zwei Aale fangen#6
78er mit 1Kg sowie nen 67er mit gut 600 Gramm.Gefangen auf Tauwurm in einem Altarm vom RMD Kanal ganze 50cm vom Schilf und bei ner Wassertiefe von ca.30-50 cm


----------



## snofla (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

moin Männers

war von Sonntag auf Montag los,lief spitze einen mit 92 und einen mit 70 cm, alle beide mit Taui


----------



## rainbowrunner (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

War die Nacht am Main ansitzen. Aal lief gar nicht, dafür gab`s einen Waller auf die Aalrute. (72cm, knapp 3kg)


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Petri Rainbowrunner,

von dieser Größe hatte ich diese Saison auch schon zwei, dafür aber keine Aale ... :c (nur einen Schnürsenkel)


----------



## Schneidy (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Schneidy schrieb:


> Konnte letzte Nacht auch meine ersten zwei Aale fangen#6
> 78er mit 1Kg sowie nen 67er mit gut 600 Gramm.Gefangen auf Tauwurm in einem Altarm vom RMD Kanal ganze 50cm vom Schilf und bei ner Wassertiefe von ca.30-50 cm



Hier hab ich nochmal nen bild gemacht


----------



## Evil Deeds (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

hir mal nen aal ^^ von letzter nacht


----------



## Stephan222 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

wo isser denn?
Ich sehe nix. #h


----------



## paul hucho (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

ich will auch aal


:vik:


----------



## David Kanal (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



paul hucho schrieb:


> ich will auch aal
> 
> 
> :vik:




Dann ab ans Wasser #6


----------



## patti674 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

ich war gestern auch los 6-7 h mit 3 kumpels und wir haben 6 Aale gefangen aber der längste war bissel über 30 cm :vwir haben auch alle wieder rein gesetzt


----------



## TJ. (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

War vorhin bisschen am Neckar bis mich ein Gewitter heimgejagt hat.
Naja ein Aal gabs in der Stunde angelzeit auch 59cm maß der kleine.
Wär das gewitter nicht gewesen wärs sicher noch gut geworden.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bruce_Lee (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Nach dem Gewitter wäre es gut geworden


----------



## ecki99 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

mhhh ...
vor dem gewitter und nach dem gewitter sind eig die optimalen zeiten  zumindest bei mir ..


----------



## vermesser (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Im Moment ist leider gar nix mit Aal. Wahrscheinlich das wechselhafte Wetter und der Vollmond...oder irgendwas anderes passt den Aalen nicht. Jedenfalls beißen sie überhaupt gar nicht bei uns. Das lief schon mal besser...


----------



## King_Of_Aal (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hier dafür bei uns , 107 cm und 3,65kg!


----------



## David Kanal (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



King_Of_Aal schrieb:


> Hier dafür bei uns , 107 cm und 3,65kg!





Petri 


schöner Schleicher .

Mfg David


----------



## aalrudi (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Jawohl ja, Super Fisch, Petri. 

Will dieses Wochende mal raus, wer´s nicht versucht fängt auch nix. 
Auch wenn das Wetter nicht so pralle ist.


----------



## King_Of_Aal (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ich war auch erst 1 Nacht los , da aber gleich 4 Aale von 107 bis 70 abwärts  Hier lief es gut!


----------



## vermesser (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ihr habts gut, ich war Dienstag und gestern ohne Biss...


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Also - es scheint, als ob es endlich losgeht:

Ort:

Rhein bei Köln:

Zeit:

Gestern Nacht: (19 - 02 Uhr)

2 schöne Aale - Ü-60 und Ü-70 cm!

Darüber hinaus noch eine fette Barbe von ca. 80 cm, die sich an den Wurm verirrt hatte und wieder schwimmt, weil hier in NRW gerade Schonzeit ist und eine Menge fette Grundeln, die meine Hunde neuerdings fangfrisch auch roh fressen!!!

So kann es weitergehen!

Bisse gab es noch einige "gute", von denen aber trotz guter Haken keiner hing!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## snofla (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@ernie und die anderen

wie verlaufen bei euch die Bisse,bei uns noch recht zögerlich


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hm, also teilweise knallten sie förmlich in die Ruten.

Am Rhein stelle ich die Ruten meist hoch und habe bei rel. harter Bremse (wg. starker Strömung) Aalglöckchen dran!

Das rappelte schon heftig!

Allerdings gab es auch ca. 6-10 Fehlbisse dieser Art, die trotz guter Haken nicht hingen!
Jedoch beißen auch die Monster-Grundeln (< 18 cm) recht aggressiv, so dass es schwer ist zu sagen, ob es jeweils ein Aalbiß, oder nur eine Monstergrundelattacke war!.

Die Methode ist halt´ nicht optimal - aber Freilauf oder offener Bügel geht bei der Strömung an den meisten (guten) Stellen einfach nicht!

Also macht man Abstriche in der Bißauswertung aufgrund der recht groben Methode - aber solange auch noch welche dabei wirklich hängen ist das ok!

In der Regel verbeißen sich die Aale regelrecht in den Wurm, wenn sie ihn einmal haben - aber das kommt vermutlich erst so richtig, wenn es konstant mal wärmer wird und der Aal so richtig "läuft".!

Ernie


----------



## Koalano1 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Morgen!
Sooo, nachdem ich gestern Abend von meiner besseren Hälfte frei bekommen hab, habe ich schnell die Sachen ins Auto gepackt und bin los zum DEK gefahren. Diesemal habe ich mal eine neue Stelle angefahren, aber als ich dort war musste ich feststellen, dass der Wind leicht gedreht hat und nun voll auf dem Stück steht. 
Naja, eigentlich wollte ich wieder nach hause düsen und hab mich schon auf einen gemütlichen Abend auf dem Sofa eingestell - die Radioansage, dass es sich in der Nacht auf 1° abkühlt hat mir den Rest gegeben. Aaaaaaber, so verrückt wie ich bin habe ich doch die Klamotten ausgepackt und bin zur Angelstelle gelaufen.
Zehn Minuten später war die erste Rute im Wasser und ich könnte mich der zweiten widmen. Doch nicht lange, denn der Bissanzeiger gab zwei kurze Pieptöne ab (Pose war wegen der Strömung unter Wasser). Ich habe mich auf einen kleine Barsch oder Zander eingestellt, also wollte ich ohne Kescher zur Rute - drei sek. später >piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeep< Hab den Kescher dann doch schnell aus der Tasche geholt und den Anschlag gesetzt. Mittlerweile war der Kollege fast bis auf die andere Seite geschwommen, dies lies mich auch erst einen Zander vermuten - aber nicht lange, denn schnell wusste ich dass es nen schöner Aal ist. Nach kurzem, aber heftigem Kampf lag ein dicker Schleicher im Kescher. 
Das Messen ergab genau 81cm:vik:
Der erste DEK-Aal und dann gleich ein Ü80, ihr könnt euch vorstellen was ich für ein Grinsen im Gesicht hatte#6
Hier mal ein Foto

http://img444.*ih.us/img444/9624/img1038b.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Um 21.45uhr gab es dann noch den hier

http://img163.*ih.us/img163/8905/img1040b.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Danach hatte ich noch zwei eindeutige Aalbisse, wovon ich einen verwerten konnte. Und ich sags euch, dass war ein echtes Kraftpaket mit richtig Power!
Nach dem Messen ging mein Grinsen bis hinter die Ohren, denn es war der Zweite 80er!! Genau 83cm und fett wie eine Flasche:vik: 

http://img338.*ih.us/img338/1641/img1043j.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Hier sieht man noch schön die unterschiedliche Färbung der beiden

http://img72.*ih.us/img72/6537/img1051a.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Als der Mond aufging und den Kanal erhellte, habe ich meine Sachen gepackt und saß um 0.00uhr im Auto. 

Soo, dass war also mein erster erfolgreicher Aalansitz im neuen Jahr! Das es so los geht, lässt auf eine verspätete aber Gute Saison hoffen!!

Nach dem Fotoshooting durften beide wieder zurück in den Kanal!

Grüße
Koala


----------



## Schneidy (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hallo Aalspezis
Konnte diese Nacht wieder ein schönen Schleicher überlisten.Nachdem ich in der Nachtschicht nach Hause geschickt worden bin bin ich kurzer Hand nach Hause schnell die Tauwürmer geschnappt und ab ans Altwasser gedüst.Um 0.00 dort angekommen und man höhre Karpfen und Brassen immer noch voll am Laichen.Gut dachte ich zwei Ruten auf Aal.Eine auf Grund an die Seerosen geworfen und die andere mit nem Schwimmer ganz kurz vor das Schilf geworfen.Wassertiefe dort ca.30 cm.Bis 2.30 Uhr nicht ein Zupfer.Dann beim Tauwurmwechsel wieder ran ans Schilf und wärend ich die Rute auf den Bissanzeiger lege sehe ich die Posen rumtänzeln.Ich also Rute wieder in die Hand und dachte an nem Barsch oder so.Dann Anschlag und ich dachte mich tritt ein Pferd.Volle Flucht Richtung Seeerosenfeld.Dann aber konnte ich den Schlängler bändigen bis kurz vorm Schilf.Ohhhh dachte ich mir den bekommst net rausgehoben.Ich mir fix die Kopflampe aufgesetz und den Kescher geschnappt und beim ersten versuch war er auch im Netz.
Nachdem vermessen und wiegen gab es nen fettes Grinsen von mir
87 cm und 1,4 Kg.


----------



## Doc Plato (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Alter Schwede! Was für Schlangen! Petri!


----------



## ernie1973 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Tolle Fische!

So kann es weitergehen - hier am Rhein sind diese Größen leider selten - aber es gibt sie!

We´ll see!

Petri & a nice weekend!

Ernie


----------



## Fisherman1990 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin


Hier mal ein kleiner fangbericht von der aalfront an der müritz.
Ich  war am 26.5.2010 auf Aal los und  konnte um 19.45uhr meinen ersten schleicher für das jahr 2010 angeln .
Er  war 72 cm groß .
Heute abend werd ich dann wieder los .

http://img683.*ih.us/img683/6883/rimg0056.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## stachelritter73 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



King_Of_Aal schrieb:


> Hier dafür bei uns , 107 cm und 3,65kg!


 

Hallo King of Aal,Petri erstmal zu der Schlange !!!
Nun das der 107cm nehme ich dir ab,aber nie und nimmer 3,65kg!!!!!!!!!!
Was für`ne Waage hast du den ?????
Gruss Mike#q


----------



## Johnny1 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Wollte auch gerade sagen, als ich das foto sah:
107cm scheint er wirklich zu sein.
Aber für 3,75 Kilo ist der eindeutig zu dünn.
Oder sieht das auf dem Foto nur so aus?!


----------



## King_Of_Aal (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Sorry , da hat sich wohl ein tippfehlerchen eingeschlichen  2,65kg natürlich


----------



## stachelritter73 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Tippfehler frei nach dem Motto-: Angler Jäger und andere Lügner :q Dsa habe ich mir auch gedacht , weil mein dickster Aal War etwas über 2,4kg und war 102cm und so dick wie ne Bierflasche#6
Gruß Mike


----------



## King_Of_Aal (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

War ja nicht bewusst


----------



## Amadeus69 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Unabhängig vom Gewicht ein besonderer Fang den du so schnell bestimmt nicht vergessen wirst. 
Ein ganz dickes Petri
Amadeus69


----------



## King_Of_Aal (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Vielen Dank


----------



## Fisherman1990 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ja gestern nun auch draußen auf der müritz gewesen und von um 17uhr bis 22uhr geangelt .
Wir  standen insgesamt mit 6booten und es kamen 6aale dabei raus .
Ich  konnte auch wieder einen verhaften der war diesmal ein bischen kleiner  aber er hatte immerhin 69cm (ich habe 2fotos von dem burschen gemacht  also nicht wundern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Der biss  natürlich auch wieder auf wurm .

http://img3.*ih.us/img3/7323/29052010144.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us




http://img697.*ih.us/img697/4051/30052010145.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## paul hucho (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Jungs, mal ne Frage: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Anschlagen?
Ich fische in einem kleinem Fluss (Wupper) und angle mit hauptsächlich Tauwurm und Fetzen. 


mfg
paul


----------



## Ralle2609 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

lässt ihn erstmal etwas gehen, das ist immer etwas gefühlssache je nach intensität schneller aber wenn die pose das 2 mal stark abtaucht oder richtig unter wasser ist dann schlage ich immer an und es klappt sehr gut, gestern auch nochn schönen auf köfi gefangen mit 78cm


----------



## Schneidy (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



paul hucho schrieb:


> Jungs, mal ne Frage: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Anschlagen?
> Ich fische in einem kleinem Fluss (Wupper) und angle mit hauptsächlich Tauwurm und Fetzen.
> 
> 
> ...



Das kommt darauf an welches Gewässer und welche Methode
Im strömenden Gewässer hat man zu 90% harte Bisse.Im Stillgewässer kommt es schon mal vor das ein Aal sehr vorsichtig beisst.
War z.B.bei mein ersten Aal zu Pfingsten.Habe den Biss garnicht mitbekommen und bei der Köderkontrolle war nen Aal dran|supergri


----------



## dewi23 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

habe mal eine frage.
bekommt man tageskarten am nord ostsee kanal?
habe gehört das es nur für mitglieder ist.
mfg


----------



## carphunter xd (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

hi wollte mal fragen ob der zuck mückenlarfen dipp gut auf aal ist er ist von senas


----------



## stachelritter73 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hallo,

also ich habe beste Erfahrung auf Aal mit dem Leber Lockstoff gemacht.Einen Tropfen auf den Wurm und gut is.
Gruß Stachelritter73#6


----------



## bous hh (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

moin war gestern los und konnte 5 aale landen!!


----------



## Michaelswelt (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

werden keine Aale mehr gefangen ^^ ? gehe Morgen Abend mal los, bis in die Morgenstunden . Mal sehen was läuft


----------



## barnidog (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin!
Ilmenau nach dem Regenguss ca, 3,5 std. 
Ein ca. 70 cm Aal der sich so sehr angestrengt hat zurück ins Wasser zu gelangen und mit allermacht es auch schaffte. Pech für mich Glück für den Aal!
Zudem noch ein 49 cm Döbel.


----------



## bo74 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

moin . wir waren gestern los. leider ohne erfolg. nur 1 biss auf köfi


----------



## Johnny1 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ich war gestern von 3 Uhr bis 5 Uhr,
einmal spinnfischen mit gummi auf zander und ne aalrute nebenbei,
es biss mein  vierter ü60er.

Ach ja, mein dritter Brocken, von nem Tag zuvor
hatte die symptome eines Blankaals, dahcte erst es wäre
ein Raubaal ;O
Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich ihn eig. wieder zurückgesetzt, damit er seine Reise fortsetzen kann.
Beim Ausnhemen viel mir auf, dass der lauter grundeln geschluckt hatte und ich selbst auf wurm ne grundel dranhatte, auf diese wiederum biss der Aal 
Er hatte zudem keine schwimmblase mehr 

Mfg Jonas.


----------



## harrystephan (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Auch hier (Hannover) scheint es nachdem Hochwasser und der Kälte endlich loszugehen:

Ort:

Flüsse in und um Hannover

Zeit:

Letzte drei Nächte (ab 20 - bis ca. 04 Uhr)

4 schöne Aale (1 x 63, 1 x 69, 1 x 76, 1 x 78 cm)

Köder:

Alle mit Tauwurm gefangen, wobei alle kleine Fische im Bauch hatten.

Grüsse


----------



## ernie1973 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Sonntag Abend am Rhein bei Köln ging auch etwas (wenn auch wenig):

Also - Sonntag Abend bzw. brachte ein Nachtansitz immerhin 2 Aale!

- 1 "Schnürriemen" - der Gott sei Dank wieder schwimmen kann, da er ganz vorne gehakt war

- 1 guter 70´er - der allerdings recht kräftig war für einen Spitzkopf!

Ansonsten bissen gestern keine Grundeln & die Krabben waren auch nicht unterwegs, was sehr angenehm war.

Ohne den Regen wäre es noch toller gewesen, aber man kann nicht alles haben!

Petri!

Ernie

PS:

Hätte gerne noch mit einer Rute auf Zander probiert, aber (Murphy´s Law sei Dank!) es ist mir nicht gelungen, gestern einen Köfi zu stippen!
Hatte die TK-Köfis zu Hause gelassen, weil ich es mit frischen probieren wollte --> MIST!

...Fortsetzung folgt!

E.


----------



## bous hh (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

moin leude habe gestern wieder sieben aale und eine quappe gefangen...alles auf tauwurm!


----------



## dewi23 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



bous hh schrieb:


> moin leude habe gestern wieder sieben aale und eine quappe gefangen...alles auf tauwurm!


 

setze doch mal fotos rein wenn du immer so viele aale fängst.


----------



## rainbowrunner (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

War die Nacht mal wieder am Main ansitzen. Ergebnis 3 Aale (75 u. 58cm) und ein Schnürsenkel, der wieder schwimmt, gebissen auf Tauwurm.


----------



## dimapaul (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



bous hh schrieb:


> moin leude habe gestern wieder sieben aale und eine quappe gefangen...alles auf tauwurm!


wo angelst du ? in HH?
EDIT:
ohne beweisfotos glaub ichs auch net 
obwohl ich vor 2wochen bei vollmond 14fische hatte 6aale(1schnürsenkel) 45er barsch!!! und rest klodeckel  und eine Muschel wenn das zählt??
alles tauwurm und 1-2Maden an die Hakenspitze
gibt nur ein Handyfoto hat mein cousin und ich hab keine Lust es hochzuladen über ihn^^.
nächstes mal mit cam unterwegs!!!


----------



## bous hh (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

jo ich bin in der nähe von hamburg unterwegs...wenn du das umbedingt willst nehme ich mal meine cam mit.
hab allerdings gestern sehr schlecht gefangen.waren nur 2 aale. und heute beim feedern paar brassen.
mfg


----------



## FrankL80 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

so war dies jahr das erste mal los.
ergebnis: 3 Aale, 69cm,62cm und 60 cm.
alle gebissen auf mistwurm.
angelzeit war von 20-01uhr. die bisse gingen gegen 23 uhr los


----------



## Michaelswelt (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin Jungs,
Nur nach mehreren Tagen wo ich schneider blieb und nicht mal ein Biss hatte... hatte ich mich vorgestern doch nochmal überreden lassen und bin los... es war einfach nur geil. Vier Aale, davor zwar nur 2 zu verwerten aber egal. Das komische ist nur, das die Aale nur an einem Bestimmten punkt gebissen haben... 1m² fläche. Mein Kollege hatte drum rum seine Angeln und nicht ein Biss. Naja nun freue ich mich erstmal das es mal wieder geklappt hat, mir kamen schon zweifel auf ob überhaupt noch Fische in den Teichen sind  ^^.

PS: leider keine Fotos, habe keine Cam


----------



## rainbowrunner (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Konnte die Nacht am Main einen 85iger Schlängler nach vorher mehreren Fehlbissen verhaften, Köder Tauwurm.


----------



## börnie (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



rainbowrunner schrieb:


> Konnte die Nacht am Main einen 85iger Schlängler nach vorher mehreren Fehlbissen verhaften, Köder Tauwurm.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 137659



jawoll -  petri !

85...das ist doch mal ne ansage !#6

gruss börnie


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Konnte heute auch noch was landen: einen fetten 82er :k, einen sehr fetten 65er und einen Schnürsenkel mit 52cm. Ein schönen noch im Drill verloren (#q) und ein paar Fehlbisse.


----------



## rainbowrunner (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Und wieder ein Main-Aal der letzten Nacht, 80cm, 1,2 kg.





Gruß, rainbowrunner


----------



## harrystephan (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin, moin!

War gestern von 21 bis 03 h an der Leine und konnte 5 gutgenährte Aale von 63-66 cm Länge und einem Gesamtgewicht von 2,5 kg fangen. Erstaunlich fand ich die "Einheitsgröße". Ansonsten habe ich immer kleinere Aale als Beifang gehabt. Die Pappelpollen sind im Wasser noch reichlich vorhanden und haben die Schnüre immer wieder "angedickt". Auch die Strömung war nach dem Regen von vorgestern noch ordentlich und das Wasser ist braun/trüb. 

Zur Appetitanregung hänge ich noch zwei Räucherbilder von meinem "Monsterräuchern" an. Die Aale sind alle zwischen 85 und 93 cm und lecker...

Petri


----------



## Michaelswelt (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin Moin, 
vorab.... ich habe keine cam ^^..

Unser Verein hatte am Samstag Vereinsaal angeln, und es wurden schöne Aale gefangen.
Ich persönlich habe  3 Aale gefangen von 64cm 59cm und naja 35cm ^^. Aber nun laufen sie bei uns... und ich habe Zeit, das ist doch perfekt....^^


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

mmmh, bei den Räucherbildern bekommt man ja gleich Appetit.

Ich kann von vor 2 Stunden noch einen fetten 82er auf Tauwurm melden.


----------



## StefanN :) (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Leute, tolle Aale, ich werd bald auch mal wieder los.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Roland S. (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hallo Leute,bei mir hat heute auch die Aal Saison begonnen.War schon neidisch auf die Aalfänger im Board,aber lieber spät als nie.:vik:


----------



## Dorbel (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Waren am wochenende mal beim nachtangeln und dort Ins. 14 Aale ( 2 untermaßig ) 1 karpfen als beifang ( 20cm ) auf tauwurm
Schöner abend ^^ die meisten haben wir Trotz mindestmaße wieder reingelassen da sie dünn waren :x


----------



## dewi23 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Dorbel schrieb:


> Waren am wochenende mal beim nachtangeln und dort Ins. 14 Aale ( 2 untermaßig ) 1 karpfen als beifang ( 20cm ) auf tauwurm
> Schöner abend ^^ die meisten haben wir Trotz mindestmaße wieder reingelassen da sie dünn waren :x




wir wollen fotos sehen, sonst kann man ja alles schreiben. |uhoh:

dann könnte ich ja auch einfach schreiben das ich im gulli deckel 20 aale gefangen habe so um die 90 cm.  #q

bitte legt fotos bei.


----------



## Dorbel (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



dewi23 schrieb:


> wir wollen fotos sehen, sonst kann man ja alles schreiben. |uhoh:
> 
> dann könnte ich ja auch einfach schreiben das ich im gulli deckel 20 aale gefangen habe so um die 90 cm.  #q
> 
> bitte legt fotos bei.




ich kann foto von meinen Fischen zeigen ( waren nicht alle auf einen haufen angeln ) ich habe 2 aale + karpfen + brassen bilder werden spätestens morgen nach kommen :x


----------



## rainbowrunner (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Trotz starkem und kaltem NO-Wind konnte ich gestern Nacht am Main einen 64iger Aal erbeuten, einen weiteren Biss hab ich noch versemmelt. Mehr tat sich nicht#c




PS.: @ dewi23, übertreib mal nicht mit den Fotos, man muß ja nicht wirklich jeden Fisch fotographieren#d
Auch das Wort zählt!


----------



## snofla (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



dewi23 schrieb:


> wir wollen fotos sehen, sonst kann man ja alles schreiben. |uhoh:
> 
> dann könnte ich ja auch einfach schreiben das ich im gulli deckel 20 aale gefangen habe so um die 90 cm.  #q
> 
> bitte legt fotos bei.



warum solls sowas nicht geben..................und es ist nun mal nicht jeder bereit seinen Fang einzustellen..................... ob du es ihm glaubst bleibt doch dir überlassen #h


----------



## Dorbel (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Stimmt  Die bilder habe ich nun  ( Morgen kommen se rein heute zu faul zu bearbeiten ) ich will nich dass jeder meoin ' gesicht ' sieht


----------



## dewi23 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

ich glaube es nur mit fotos wenn man übertreibt.


----------



## snofla (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

sag ich ja .....................ist deine Entscheidung


----------



## King_Of_Aal (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Nicht streiten , Fänge posten .....wers glaubt der glaubts und wer nicht der nicht.... Ich mach mich jetzt auch aufn Weg , mal sehen ob ich nach meinem 107cm Aal vom letzten mal dieses mal wieder so nen guten Erfolg habe =) Bilder folgen morgen  Petri HEil!

Mfg Christian


----------



## dewi23 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@ king_of_aal

viel glück. hole die schleicher raus.


----------



## King_Of_Aal (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Danke , in ner halben Stunde gehts los =) Hoffe auf ne schöne Nacht , war ja schön warm am Tag sollte eigentlich was laufen =) Wie gesagt der Post kommt direkt morgen früh wenn ich wieder da bin sofern ich nicht vorher einschlafe


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin,
für mich gehts morgen für dieses Jahr das erste mal aufm eutiner see auf Aale(Am Tage!). Mal sehn obs wieder so gut läuft wie im letzten Jahr. Leider gehts bei uns erst immer später mit den schlangen los und Nachtangeln ist verboten. Bin jedoch optimistisch, da das Wasser schön trüb ist. 
Mal schanun wo ich mich mit dem Boot hinpacke...|supergri
Petri & und zieht die dicken dinger raus !


----------



## Aalbubi (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

habe gestern gemerkt das bei der köderkontrolle ein 78cm Aal dranhängt xD
Das war mein erster Aal dieses Jahr und ich hoffe ich kann noch ein schönes Foto machen wo er gerade liegt (Füge eins bei wo er im eimer liegt).


----------



## Aalbubi (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hoffe hat mit dem Hochladen geklappt...


----------



## rostocker_jung (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin!

Habe mal 'ne Frage zum Thema Aalangeln in Seen:
Mit was angelt ihr in einem See auf Aal? Grundvorfach oder doch eher Pose? Und welche Köder? Tauwurm, Mistwurm, KöFi oder Hühnerherzen?

Danke im vorraus.

Gruss


----------



## snofla (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

hi rostoker jung

ich mach beides also eine Pose und eine auf Grund,als Köder ziehe ich den Taui vor


----------



## Aalbubi (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

sag wie tief der see ist, Vegetationen im wasser,grundbeschaffenheit,
natürliche nahrung (mehr Rotaugen als...) dann könnten wir dir sehr
viel besser Helfen.


----------



## rostocker_jung (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Werd ich mal in Erfahrung bringen, dann kann ich es hier auch schreiben.


----------



## Siermann (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hi Boardis,
habe die Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag zwar eine ordentliche Aalstrecke hingelegt doch habe ich ein Problem feststellen müssen.
Leider konnte ich in unserem Fluss NICHT mit Pose fischen durch die Strömung. 
Meine Monntage sah so aus das Stopper-Pose-Bleischrote-Perle-Grundblei-Perle-Karabinerwirbel-Vorfach samt Haken.
Ausgebleit hatte ich tagsüber schon.
Nun hatte ich aber das Problem das die Pose immer unter Wasser gedrückt wurde ( obwohl es eine gar nicht alzu starke Strömung war...#d
Also hatte ich in der Nacht alle Monntagen umgebaut und mit Grundlei und elektronischen Bissanzeiger gefischt....ging ja auch:k

Aber weiß jemand ob ich ddort doch mit der Posenmontage fischen könnte.?





lg
Tim


Achso hier die Bilder meiner Aale.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=192071&page=3


----------



## rainbowrunner (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Die Nacht gab`s wieder Aal am Main, einen Schnürsenkel und einen 64ziger. Waren die eizigen Bisse.


----------



## King_Of_Aal (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@Rainbowrunner echt schöne Dinger die du da ausm Main holst , vorallem alle ziemlich fett =) Meine Nacht lief eher mittelmäßig , da ich ja auch nur nen sehr kleinen Fluss habe  Nunja die ganze Nacht keinen Mond gehabt ......komischerweise auch keinen Aal...(letztes mal 4 Aale bei Vollmond) aber dafür 5 gute Forellen von 31-39 cm  Das war die eine Freude aber als dann ein total untypisches Monster an den Haken ging , war ich echt mehr als Baff  64cm Regenbogenforelle =) Ein wahrer Stolz! =) Mfg Chris


----------



## rainbowrunner (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Der Main hat die Nacht mal wieder Aale freigegeben, 4 Stück an der Zahl (73, 63, 57, 56cm).




Gruß, rainbowrunner


----------



## Siermann (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



rainbowrunner schrieb:


> Der Main hat die Nacht mal wieder Aale freigegeben, 4 Stück an der Zahl (73, 63, 57, 56cm).
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 138533
> 
> ...



Habt ihr keine Entnahmebeschränkung.?

Also wir dürfen nicht mehr alls 2 Aale pro Angeltag fangen.
Oder hast du 2 bis um 0 Uhr gefangen und die anderen beiden nach 0 Uhr.?


----------



## rainbowrunner (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Siermann schrieb:


> Habt ihr keine Entnahmebeschränkung.?
> 
> Also wir dürfen nicht mehr alls 2 Aale pro Angeltag fangen.
> Oder hast du 2 bis um 0 Uhr gefangen und die anderen beiden nach 0 Uhr.?


 

Genau so war`s, ehrlich!!!
Aber im Main gibt es keinerlei Fangbeschränkung, es gelten nur Mindestmaße (hier Aal 50cm) und Schonzeiten (hier Aal, 1.Okt- März).


----------



## rainbowrunner (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Und wieder 2 Mainaale der letzten Nacht. Kurios, bissen parallel. Glücklicherweise konnte ich beide landen, 90 und 58 cm.


----------



## dewi23 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

petri. schönes ding


----------



## dewi23 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

hat jemand von euch schon dieses jahr aale im meer gefangen? 
bei mir in dänemark habe ich leider kein kanal. 
nur seen, flüße und meer.


----------



## Norge Fan (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



rainbowrunner schrieb:


> Und wieder 2 Mainaale der letzten Nacht. Kurios, bissen parallel. Glücklicherweise konnte ich beide landen, 90 und 58 cm.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 138670
> Anhang anzeigen 138671


 
So viel Zeit für die Aale wie Du möcht ich auch haben .......      
Digges Petri,schöne Dinger #6.


----------



## dewi23 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

kann mir jemand tips zum aal angeln geben?
ich will an einem kleinen fluß angeln der 2 seen verbindet.
er ist c.a. 1,5 bis 2 meter tief und 3 meter breit.
das wasser hat so gut wie keine strömung.
es sind sehr viele seerosen vorhanden.
wie kann ich da am besten angeln. und wie??
bitte um schnelle antwort. will morgen abend mal los.
ganke schonmal.


----------



## straleman (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

wenn du keine strömung hast bietet sich die pose an schön an den seerosen legen da sind die chancen am besten.


----------



## Siermann (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



rainbowrunner schrieb:


> Genau so war`s, ehrlich!!!
> Aber im Main gibt es keinerlei Fangbeschränkung, es gelten nur Mindestmaße (hier Aal 50cm) und Schonzeiten (hier Aal, 1.Okt- März).





#d#d#d
Soryy aber das finde ich echt dumm das es keine Beschränkungen hinsichtlich der Entnahme gibt#q.
Jetzt nicht speziell auf dich bezogen aber was macht den ein Angler dort der mal eine sehr sehr gute Nacht erwischt und einfach mal so 6 Aale ( oder mehr ) fängt...der nimmt sie doch alle mit...zurecht den es ist ja erlaubt...
JaJa und dan über schwindende Bestände rumheulen#q


mfg
Tim


----------



## kaizr (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Die Bestände verringern sich eher, weil es einige Länder gibt in denen Glasaale gegessen werden. Petri zu den tollen Fängen, WEITER SO.

In den Medien wird ja regelrechte Panikmache getrieben. Bei uns sind die Aalfänge sehr gut und konstant. Ich hatte nur leider noch nicht die Zeit dafür. Vielleicht dieses Wochenende.

Viel Erfolg auch allen anderen.


----------



## rainbowrunner (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Dieses Jahr ist das mit den Aalfängen am Main eher außergewöhnlich, vor allen Dingen diese Größen. Von schwindenden Aalbeständen kann man da wohl nicht reden,...denn die Nacht gab`s wieder drei (85, 83, 62cm)




Gruß, rainbowrunner


----------



## Angelsuchti (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Meine Güte, ihr fangt ja Aale wie die Weltmeister!
Petri zu den Fischen. Waren diese Nacht wieder los, aber natürlich nichts...


----------



## dewi23 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@rainbowrunner 
petri zu den aalen.
was machst du mit so vielen?
hast du ein fischladen mit räucherei?  grins

weiter so
schöne schlangen


----------



## -iguana (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hallo zusammen,

meine Ausbeute vom Donnerstag.
Hatte noch etliche Bisse ,mehr und einen Schnürsenkel der wieder schwimmt!

75,74,65,45

Heuer wird ein gutes Jahr! 

Gruß Tom


----------



## dewi23 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

beißen die aale an stehenden flüßen mit pose sehr vorsichtig? 
soll ich den wurm in stücke teilen? 
oder zieht ihr den wurm im ganzen über den hacken auf?
bitte um antwort.
danke


----------



## bous hh (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

moin ich teile den wurm immer und angel mit den kopf..


----------



## StefanN :) (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hey leute, petri zu den geilen aalen, ich werd heute mal mit glück mit guido versuchen, allerdings an nem spot, der für uns unbekannt ist  mal sehen ob sich die eine oder andere schlange zeigen lässt  

Mfg Stefann


----------



## Aalbubi (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

boah ich kann jetzt heute nicht auf Aal jemand hat meine Wachsmottenlarven verkippt und meine fast volle Packung Tauwürmer ins feuer geknallt:c


----------



## LeineAngler93 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Vorgestern 3 Aale, 55,68 & 73. Gestern ein 45er Schnürsenkel und eine 43er Bachforelle.:q


----------



## snofla (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



bous hh schrieb:


> moin ich teile den wurm immer und angel mit den kopf..



was machste mit dem Rest wenn de immer nur mit dem Köppes angelst 

ich haue den Taui komplett dran und das als Bündel #6

hatte am Donnerstag noch beim Zanderangeln nen Biss auf Köfi,.......raus kam ein 57 eel

allen noch ne fettes Petri zu den Schlänglern   :vik: :vik:


----------



## bous hh (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

moin den rest hau ich weg.habe halt mit den köpfen den besten erfolg.;-)
habe gestern auch mein ersten wels gefangen.zwar ein baby,aber bin trotzdem happy.


----------



## Colophonius (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Auch bei uns läuft der Aal:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2986688&postcount=1766


----------



## GrÜndi (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hi Leutz,
Bin eben von nem Aal-Ansitz zurück...
Raus kam ein fast 40iger _*Döbel*_.|bigeyes (Bild folgt...)
Hab 20 Tauwürmer und etliche Mistwürmer gebadet. Letzte Hoffnung: "Nacktschnecken"!!! 
Nach 10 Minuten kam der Biss...! #6
Danach noch 2 Stunden den Vollmond angeheult und beim aufören noch nen Biss gehabt, hat aber leider wieder gehen gelassen. 
Leider keine Aale dieses Wochenende...#c
Aber der Döbel, der Vollmond und die hunderten Glühwürmchen waren trotzdem geil...!|supergri 

Gruß von der schönen Ohm,
G.


----------



## LeineAngler93 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

63, 72 und 75, dazu 3 Schnürsenkel von 30cm. Der 73 Aal stinkt wie direkt aus der Kloake, weiß jemand einen Grund dafür? Er hat auch eine eklig braune Färbung und ziemlich wabbeliges Fleisch...#c


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin,
war am Wochenende das erste mal Nachtangeln in diesem Jahr und wurde auch gleich mit einem schönen Aal belohnt. Gebissen hat er um 00:15 auf einen Dendrobena wurmbündel. Das Foto entstand im morgengrauen...


----------



## GrÜndi (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

hier, wie versprochen, der _*Döbel*_....

stattliche 41cm!!! #6

sorry für das schlechte bild..., hatte leider nur mein Handy dabei...#q


----------



## theundertaker (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Cool....dickes Petri...schönel Flisch ^^


----------



## FangeNichts5 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

In der Nacht von Samstag zu Sonntag war ich mit nem Bekannten los. Er konnte drei knapp maßige Aale erwischen und nen Zander der knapp Maß hatte. Gefangen in der Bremer Weser.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



LeineAngler93 schrieb:


> 63, 72 und 75, dazu 3 Schnürsenkel von 30cm. Der 73 Aal stinkt wie direkt aus der Kloake, weiß jemand einen Grund dafür? Er hat auch eine eklig braune Färbung und ziemlich wabbeliges Fleisch...#c


 
Vielleicht schon halb tot? War er denn noch quick lebendig?


----------



## _aal_Angler (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

war jetzt den letzten anderthalben Monat jedes we. auf Aal und kann mich nur in dem sinne beschweren das wir nur Schnürsenkel gefangen haben aber sonst war es richtig geil:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



LeineAngler93 schrieb:


> Der 73 Aal stinkt wie direkt aus der Kloake, weiß jemand einen Grund dafür? Er hat auch eine eklig braune Färbung und ziemlich wabbeliges Fleisch...#c



Na so ein Schei$$...:q

Möglicherweise meinst du den Aalkot, welcher beim Ausnehmen so stinkt. Spitzköpfe fressen gerne Flußflohkrebse und anderes Kleingetier, dass dann so stinkt.
Oder er hatte eine Fischkrankheit.
Vielleicht hat er auch ein wenig im Belebtschlammbecken genascht...|supergri


----------



## _aal_Angler (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

ich tippe eher auf ne Krankheit


----------



## FangeNichts5 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Konnte gestern meine ersten beiden Schlängler in meinem Leben verhaften: 47cm und 57cm. Der längere hatte ganze 365 Gramm. Gefangen in der Bremer Weser zwischen 20:45 (der kleinere) und 20:55 Uhr (der größere).

Bild folgt.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## _aal_Angler (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch und auf weitere schöne schlangen, habe gerade Anstecker für´s we gefangen


----------



## Nask7 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hi,
hier mal 2 Breitköpfe 65 und 72cm + schönen Barsch als Beifang vom letzten We.
Alles auf Tauwurm.

Gruß Nask7


----------



## _aal_Angler (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

schön jetzt werd ich langsam neidisch
ABER SCHÖNER FANG HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH


----------



## Nask7 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

DANKE!
Ab der Grösse fängt es in diesem Gewässer aber erst an.Hab dort noch nie Kleine gefangen und das lässt mich immer wenn ich dort bin auf den lang ersehnten Meteraal hoffen|rolleyes
Zwar sind pro Ansitz mit 2 Ruten immer nur 1-2 selten 3 Aale drin/dran,aber das ist auch gut so.Denn so kann ich öfter mal losziehen bis die Räuchertonne voll ist:q

@FangeNichts5
Von mir auch ein Petri zu deinen ersten 2 Schleichern...weiter so!Den ganz Grossen fängste dann auch bestimmt bald. #6


----------



## _aal_Angler (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

na ich hoffe ich fange auch bald ma wieder welche die über 50cm sind


----------



## Suniflex (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hallo Angler Hallo Fänger!|supergri
Ich möchte mich hier mit meinem Aal ins Album einreihen .
Ich habe ihn am 29.6. 20010 1.00Uhr Nachts auf Köderfisch an der Unstrut gefangen.
Er hatte eine Länge von 78 cm und brachte 1kg auf die Waage, wie ich finde ein ordentlicher Aal #h
            Petri Heil Steffen


----------



## Nask7 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Jop,kann sich durchaus sehen lassen,schöner Fisch...Petri dazu#6

Mal sehen ob ich den dieses We übertreffen kann:q:q:q
Werde wohl mal auf Bienenmaden versuchen und berichte dann anschliessend.

Gruß Nask7


----------



## -iguana (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

War Gestern kurz, ne Stunde, draußen und konnte einen 67er verhaften. Ne 6 Pfund Brachse gabs als Beifang!
War Gestern aber der Horror mit den Staunsen (Stechmücken). #q 

So schlimm wars noch nie, 3 durchs T-Shirt, 2 durch die Hose und ca 5 an den Armen, und mich mögen sie eigentlich net!!! #c Deshalb nach ner Stunde Abbruch.

Heut gehts besser ausgerüstet, mit Autan, mit nem Kollegen wieder raus, Bericht folgt!

Grüße Tom


----------



## _aal_Angler (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

hab gerade mal auf Seite 33 gelesen das es verboten sei mit köfi auf Aal zu angeln,das ist doch Schwachsinn es ist nur verboten gezielt in einer Schonzeit auf den jeweiligen fisch zu angeln sollte doch einer gefangen werden muss dieser zurück gesetzt werden


----------



## Mini-Broesel (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

moin,

mein kumpel und ich waren letzte Nacht auch Tauwürmer baden..und wie soll ich sagen..wir waren erfolgreich:

Neben vielen vielen Fehlbissen(keine Ahnung wer immer meine Würmer vom Haken gelutscht hat|gr konnte mein Kumpel eine wirklich schöne Karausche von ca 40cm Länge verhaften und ich einen mittleren Karpfen und einen schönen dicken Breitkopfschlängler von 94cm Länge und 1800gr Gewicht:vik:


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Petri zur fetten Anaconda |bigeyes #6


----------



## _aal_Angler (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

herzlichen glückwunsch


----------



## bobbl (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Fisch.
Wie kämpft ein Aal dieser Größe?


----------



## Mini-Broesel (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



bobbl schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Fisch.
> Wie kämpft ein Aal dieser Größe?



erstmal petri dank#h

die Viecher haben ordentlich Kraft und man muss aufpassen das sie dir nicht in irgendein Hindernis schwimmen....vom Kampf her würde ich sagen ähnlich wie ein großer Karpfen, außer das die Schläge in der Rute nicht so dumpf sind sondern eher schnelle hintereinander...diese Kategorie kannst du auch nicht mal eben wie die kleineren Aalen aus dem Wasser heben|supergri|rolleyes


----------



## jungangler 93 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

ich und nen kumpel letzten dezember nen 85 gefangen. hat gekämpft wie 5 kilo kraut mit nem 2 meter stecken garniert.
lag vielleicht an den niedrigen temperaturen#6


----------



## Suniflex (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hallo Sven !
Petri zum super goilen Aal ,iss wirklich ne super Rakete die du da überlisten konntest.#6
                       MfG Steffen


----------



## LeineAngler93 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Gestern Abend mit 4 Ruten 3 Stück (55, 56, 70), 3 "Kleene" und einen Biss versaut:cDie Rute hebt langssam von der Auflage ab und rutscht Richtung Wasser und ich versaue es#d:q


----------



## -iguana (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Guten Morgen,

war Gestern mit nem Kollegen für ein paar Stunden draußen und wir  haben 3 Aale gefangen, zwei Bisse konnten nicht verwertet werden..

73, 55, 53

Ein schöner Abend. #6

Grüße Tom


----------



## escobar (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin Moin Petri zu denn ganzen Fischen konnte vorgestern auch mal wieder 2 Schlangen landen ( 45 und 55 cm ) beide gebissen auf Tauwurm und Grundmontage in einem langsam fließenden Fluss der ca.1.5 tief ist. Dann wollte ich gestern mein Glück wieder versuchen und nichts  Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob es vielleicht daran liegt das es so warm is aber normal mag der aal doch die wärme oder ????? an dem vollmond kanns nicht liegen war bewölkt!!!!!

würde mich sehr über antworten freuen !!!!!!


----------



## Suniflex (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hallo Escobar
Es kann auch daran liegen das an dieser stelle einfach keine Aale sind.
Eventuell müßtest du mal die Angelstelle wechseln.
Das ist aber nur ein Tip den man geben kann.ok

                                     MfG Steffen


----------



## Nask7 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



escobar schrieb:


> Moin Moin Petri zu denn ganzen Fischen konnte vorgestern auch mal wieder 2 Schlangen landen ( 45 und 55 cm ) beide gebissen auf Tauwurm und Grundmontage in einem langsam fließenden Fluss der ca.1.5 tief ist. Dann wollte ich gestern mein Glück wieder versuchen und nichts  Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob es vielleicht daran liegt das es so warm is aber normal mag der aal doch die wärme oder ????? an dem vollmond kanns nicht liegen war bewölkt!!!!!
> 
> würde mich sehr über antworten freuen !!!!!!



Hi
Aale lassen sich auch an einen Platz locken und anfüttern zB.mit Katzennassfutter,Fischinnereien usw.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

moin zusammen,
wollte mal fragen, wie die Hitze den Aal beeinflusst? Ich wollte am Sonntag abend bis montag mal nen Ansitzt starten...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## _aal_Angler (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

also meine Erfahrungen mit hitze und Aal sind eigentlich sehr gut bei solch eine hitze konnte ich vor Jahren einen 94er überlisten...

gehe auch Sonntag habe heute meine Anstecker geangelt


----------



## bo74 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

ich glaub nicht,das die wärme den aale auf den magen schlägt. werd am sontag abend auch mal wieder auf schleicherjagd gehen


----------



## _aal_Angler (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

und wo gehste?
was für köder nimmste


----------



## bo74 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



_aal_Angler schrieb:


> und wo gehste?
> was für köder nimmste




mal schaue jeetze in saw oder dumme.  weiß noch nicht . köder tauwurm und fischfetzen


----------



## _aal_Angler (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

ich hatte leider noch nie glück mit Fischfetzen wie macht ihr das alle nur?????


----------



## bo74 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



_aal_Angler schrieb:


> ich hatte leider noch nie glück mit Fischfetzen wie macht ihr das alle nur?????



ich auch selten , aber wenn dann waren es immer große.


----------



## _aal_Angler (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

und warum machst nicht nen ganzen fisch ran??


----------



## LeineAngler93 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Jop, sehe ich auch so. Fingerlange Köfis fangen bei uns viel besser als Fetzen, keine Ahnung warum...#d


----------



## Nask7 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Guten Morgen,
Bin grad vom Aalansitz zurück.
Gegen 00:30 Uhr einen 70er erwischt und später beim einpacken noch einen Schnürsenkel(schwimmt wieder).
Tja,mehr lief heut nicht.
Werde heute Abend aber gleich nochmal ans Wasser.

Ps.Das Wetter ist zur Zeit ganz gut für Aal,doch
ein Sturmtief wäre jetzt nach der langen Bruthitze am genialsten,denn dann laufen sie richtig.

Grüße


----------



## _aal_Angler (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

guten morgen... Petri zu deiner schlange...
ja ich muss zustimmen nen schönes tief mit Gewitter und regen wäre jetzt richtig angebracht hoffen wa mal das es bald mal passiert.....

ich weiß auch nicht warum andere mit fetzen fangen aber ich nicht ich habe das schon so oft ausprobiert konnte aber nie eine schlange auf fetzen verhaften mach ich irgend was anders als ihr?


----------



## jogibaer1996 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@ Nask: petri zu dem tollen Aal! Ich hoffe, sowas in der Art erwisch ich am Sonntag-Monatg auch... naja, wird schon.
@LeineAngler93: ist doch klar, weil die Fetzen viel mehr locken, weil du mehr schnittfläche hast... Außerdem bekommt die ein Aal besser reingedrückt.

Grüße und Petri für die kommenden Näche

Jogi


----------



## _aal_Angler (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> @ Nask: petri zu dem tollen Aal! Ich hoffe, sowas in der Art erwisch ich am Sonntag-Monatg auch... naja, wird schon.
> @LeineAngler93: ist doch klar, weil die Fetzen viel mehr locken, weil du mehr schnittfläche hast... Außerdem bekommt die ein Aal besser reingedrückt.
> 
> Grüße und Petri für die kommenden Näche
> ...



aber warum fange ich besser auf ganze köfis als auf fetzen das versteh ich einfach nicht#c#c


----------



## bo74 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



_aal_Angler schrieb:


> guten morgen... Petri zu deiner schlange...
> ja ich muss zustimmen nen schönes tief mit Gewitter und regen wäre jetzt richtig angebracht hoffen wa mal das es bald mal passiert.....
> 
> ich weiß auch nicht warum andere mit fetzen fangen aber ich nicht ich habe das schon so oft ausprobiert konnte aber nie eine schlange auf fetzen verhaften mach ich irgend was anders als ihr?




Hey. da kann man doch nicht viel falsch machen . ich schneide den fetzen in fischform zurecht . so das am ende nur noch haut ist. das sieht dann aus wie ein fischschwanz


----------



## _aal_Angler (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

ich habe ja schon alles aus probiert aber nicht mal ein zupfer ist zu spüren auf ganzen fisch hatte ich schon wenigstens schöne schlangen


----------



## Drachko (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

so kann auch mal mit ner bayrischen Schlange von etwas über 1m mitspielen ^^

Greetz aus bayern 

Ach ja und wegen dem oben... Die schlange hat auf nen ganzen Köfi gebissen der eigentlich für meinen Freund Zander bestimmt war....


----------



## bo74 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@ Drachko . Petri zu der schönen Schlange .
und nen gruß in mein lieblingsbundesland.


----------



## _aal_Angler (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Petri schöner fisch ich will auch endlich!!!!!!


----------



## Nobbi 78 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Petri an die Fänger,
Ich konnte gestern zwei Schleicher am Mittellandkanal überlisten


----------



## _aal_Angler (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

aber der kleine ist doch wohl wieder rein geschmissen worden oder
|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Nobbi 78 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



_aal_Angler schrieb:


> aber der kleine ist doch wohl wieder rein geschmissen worden oder
> |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:



Hab ich nicht Herr Moralapostel!
300g Aal ist gerade richtig zum räuchern!:q:q:q
Geht das alte Leid schon wieder los das man sich hier rechtfertigen
muss wenn man mal nen massigen Fisch entnimmt?


----------



## Nask7 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> @ Nask: petri zu dem tollen Aal! Ich hoffe, sowas in der Art erwisch ich am Sonntag-Monatg auch... naja, wird schon.
> @LeineAngler93: ist doch klar, weil die Fetzen viel mehr locken, weil du mehr schnittfläche hast... Außerdem bekommt die ein Aal besser reingedrückt.
> 
> Grüße und Petri für die kommenden Näche
> ...



Petri dankt und ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg Morgen#6

@_aal_Angler

Probier doch ruhig mal mehrere Köder an zwei,drei Ruten gleichzeitig aus...die Fetzen duften/locken und die Würmer zappeln nicht weit davon oder Cocktailmischung
Mein Aal auf dem Pic hatte heute Morgen zwar auch Fischreste wie Gräten usw im Magen,hat aber auf zwei dicke Tauwürmer gebissen!


----------



## Nask7 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Drachko schrieb:


> so kann auch mal mit ner bayrischen Schlange von etwas über 1m mitspielen ^^
> 
> Greetz aus bayern
> 
> Ach ja und wegen dem oben... Die schlange hat auf nen ganzen Köfi gebissen der eigentlich für meinen Freund Zander bestimmt war....



Nice...und wie lange hast gekämpft?
Ich hoffe ja auch immer auf so einen tollen Aal:c
dickes Petri#6


----------



## rainbowrunner (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

War gestern am Main unterwegs, aber erst nach Mitternacht, vorher WM geschaut:q. Bis 5 Uhr nur einen Schnürsenkel, wollte ich entäuscht abbrechen. Dann doch noch der ersehnte Biss, den ich mit einem 64ziger Aal verwerten konnte.
Ansitz gerettet:q


----------



## _aal_Angler (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Nobbi 78 schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht Herr Moralapostel!
> 300g Aal ist gerade richtig zum räuchern!:q:q:q
> Geht das alte Leid schon wieder los das man sich hier rechtfertigen
> muss wenn man mal nen massigen Fisch entnimmt?



ne ick will kein Moralapostel spielen aber der sieht mir nur noch so klein aus nimm es doch nicht gleich im falschen halse auf da die aale ja nun beweislich immer weniger werden würde ich doch lieber die kleineren rein schmeißen oder sehe ich das falsch??


----------



## _aal_Angler (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Nask7 schrieb:


> Petri dankt und ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg Morgen#6
> 
> @_aal_Angler
> 
> ...



danke probier ich mal gleich morgen aus!!danke für den tipp


----------



## Paintballer (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

kurze Frage wenn ich mich da mal gerade einmischen darf.
Da ich über 10 Jahre nicht mehr gefischt habe, würde mich interessieren ob an dem Gerücht was dran ist, das der Aal nächstes Jahr unter naturschutz soll...

Stimmt das.?

Greetz
Der Paintballer


----------



## _aal_Angler (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

habe schon öfters davon gehört aber ob es wirklich passiert weiß ich leider auch nicht


----------



## Nask7 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Wegen angesagter Unwetter fällt der Ansitz bei mir  heute Nacht leider flach.|uhoh:
Naja wenigstens kommt so erstmal wieder genug Nahrung und Sauerstoff in die Gewässer.

Ps. Dann geh ich halt schonmal neue Tauwürmer sammeln fürs nächste We.


----------



## snorreausflake (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

An alle erfolgreichen ein dickes Petri,ganz besonders zum Meter Aal#6
Ich war letzte Woche mit nem Kumpel auf Zander, ergebnis waren aber drei Aale die alle wieder rein durften.
Am Mittwoch war ich nochmal und es gab wieder drei Aale, ein 55er durfte mit|rolleyes Gefangen wurde sowohl auf Fischfetzen/Fischschwanz auf Grund,als auch auf ganze Köfis ca. 1m über Grund.


----------



## _aal_Angler (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

heut werde ich mich auch wieder auf de pirsch legen soll ja heute bei uns gewittern na da muss doch was gehen :vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Nask7 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



_aal_Angler schrieb:


> heut werde ich mich auch wieder auf de pirsch legen soll ja heute bei uns gewittern na da muss doch was gehen :vik::vik::vik::vik:



Na aber Du gehst doch hoffentlich nicht bei Gewitter angeln sondern danach oder???


----------



## _aal_Angler (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

ne davor... während des Gewitter sind die angeln draußen oder ich fasse sie nicht an da ich mit Carbon fische aber danach um jeden preis kannst mir ja die Daumen drücken


----------



## Upi (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin!
Ich war Gestern-Heute im Emsland beim Kumpel und wir wahren an seinem Privatteich Nachtangeln und hab da meinen ersten Aal dieses Jahr an Land gezogen!
1. Karpfen ca. 20cm
2. Aal 63cm
3. Aal 45cm 
und noch etliche bisse nicht verwandelt!

Kumpel = 0 Fisch 0 Bisse

Ps. Wir hatte ca. von 19.30-21.30 starken Regen mit Donner und wir waren nass bis auf die Haut, war das schöööönnn frisch!!!


----------



## _aal_Angler (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

petri #h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Nask7 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Klar,Daumen werden gedrückt...dafür das Du uns erhalten bleibst und mit grossen Aalen zurück kommst:q...freu mich schon auf den Bericht.
Mir persönlich ist das Risiko zu hoch bei Gewitter zu angeln,denn bei mir stehen überall grosse Bäume am Ufer

Ps.Und denk dran,versuch es mal mit verschiedenen Ködern


Viel Erfolg#6


----------



## _aal_Angler (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

klar bleibe ich euch erhalten....fahre heut mal am anderen Gewässer da wo es definitiv Zander gibt ja mir persönlich ist es auch ganz schön riskant da schon mal vor nen paar Jahren nen blitz neben mir in eine birke eingeschlagen hat (hab mir damals nen bissl inne Hosen geschissen) man glaubt gar nicht wie laut so etwas ist


----------



## Siermann (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

So,
Freitag zu Samstag war ich auch wieder los. Angesessen wurde von 22 Uhr bis 4 Uhr früh. Danach wurden die karpfenruten ausgelegt und die Sounderbox neben mir im Zelt platziert und ersteinmal bis um halb 1 ( 12:30 uhr) geschlafen.

Doch die Nacht hatte 3 Überraschungen für mich:

1. Überraschung: nach 2 Minuten im Wasser der 1. Abnehmer für mein Wurmbündel: Barsch mit ca 20-25cm.

2. Überraschung: weitere 10 Minuten später eine 37cm lange Rotfeder.

3. Übberraschung: endlich mein Zielfisch, ein Aal von 67cm.


Naja die karpfen wollten wohl nicht so richtig. Erst um 14 Uhr beim Einpacken dan der 1. "Run" von einem 30cm Kärpfchen...|bigeyes

Es geht doch.


----------



## escobar (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin Moin
@ Suniflex kann eig nich sein hab schon öfters an der Stelle Aale gefangen aber das war auch schon bisschen her. Gestern andere Stelle und siehe da es geht doch, einen zwar nur 60 cm langen, aber dafür knapp 500 g schweren Kinderarm dicken Aal war schon nen schöner Fisch leider kein Foto denn noch 2 verhauen. Mein kumpel konnte noch nen 40 landen der aber wieder schwimmt.

@Nask7 das mit dem Katzenfutter interresiert mich ja was für welches nimmst den da und hast das so ins wasser oder Futterkorb oder etc.


----------



## Nask7 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



escobar schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> @ Suniflex kann eig nich sein hab schon öfters an der Stelle Aale gefangen aber das war auch schon bisschen her. Gestern andere Stelle und siehe da es geht doch, einen zwar nur 60 cm langen, aber dafür knapp 500 g schweren Kinderarm dicken Aal war schon nen schöner Fisch leider kein Foto denn noch 2 verhauen. Mein kumpel konnte noch nen 40 landen der aber wieder schwimmt.
> 
> @Nask7 das mit dem Katzenfutter interresiert mich ja was für welches nimmst den da und hast das so ins wasser oder Futterkorb oder etc.



Hi escobar

Ich kauf natürlich hauptsächlich Fischsorten(die kleinen Viereckigen zB.von Lidl...kosten 25cent)
Dann nehm ich eine alte Spule mit Schnur,auf die ich eine kleine Pilotkugel schiebe und am Ende einen Karabinerwirbel knote,an dem ich dann ein Bleigewicht(je nach Strömungsverhältnis)und die ganze Futterschachtel befestige,die ich wiederrum vorher ein paar mal mit dem Messer durchlöcher.
Das Ganze leg ich dann genau an meinem Platz am Ufer aus und fixiere die Spule am Rutenhalter.
Die Köder an den Ruten positionier ich dann etwa so 3m links und rechts daneben.

Eigendlich ganz simpel,hatte mir das vor Jahren mal aus einer Angelzeitschrift abgeschaut

Sardinenbüchsen sind auch sehr gut!

Gruß Nask7


----------



## escobar (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hört sich gut an werd ich bestimmt demnächst mal ausprobieren aber gibts es bei euch keine wasserraten die werden doch bestimmt davon angezogen oder ??? Darf mann fragen in welchen Gewässern du angelst weil du ja aus Cuxhaven kommst und ich genau in der mitte zwischen Bremen und Bremerhaven wohne ????


----------



## _aal_Angler (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Bin wieder da von meinem Aal Ansitz....nur leider ohne Aal aber dafür andere Zielfische die ich mich dieses Jahr widmen wollte 2 Zander (20cm und 46cm) 3 Welse von 20cm - 40 cm aber Sonntag gehts wieder los


----------



## eric_d. (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hallo,
Erstmal ein Petri an die Fänger.
Zweitens wollte ich euch fragen was ihr davon haltet mit Mehlwurm auf Aal zu angeln.
Ich frage, weil ich ein Neuling auf dem Gebiet aalangeln bin.


----------



## _aal_Angler (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

probieren geht über studieren heist es doch immer 
ne weiß ich auch nicht aber könnte vlt. auch schöne barsche geben also ich denke schon das es klappen könnte


----------



## GrÜndi (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@ eric_d.:
ich hab vor 2 Wochen mal mit Mehlwürmern angetestet - hatte in 6h keinen Biss, obwohl die Biester (Mehlwürmer) echt agil waren! Also ich für meinen Teil nehm keine mehr mit zum Aal-Ansitz. Tau-, oder Mistwürmer sind meiner Meinung nach fängiger.

Gruß,
G.


----------



## eric_d. (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hi,
Danke erstmal für die antworten.
ich werde es selbermal ausprobieren.


----------



## Siermann (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Konnte vergangene Nacht in der Spree folgendes Verbuchen:
3 Angler:

1 Aal = 60cm
1 Aal = ca. 50cm ( realesed da recht dünn...)
2 Aale = ca.35-40cm


Alle auf Tauwurm.


Hat die starke abbkühlung der letzten nacht ( 10,8°C) auswirkung auf das Beißverhalten der Aale.?
Ich dachte bisher ja..aber dafür haben sie dan doch recht gut gebissen.|supergri


Tim


----------



## surfer93 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Petri den Fängern

Bei mir gabs Gestern auch 4 Aale und noch ein paar Zander.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=74998&page=86
Bericht gibts dort zu sehen

Gruß Tim


----------



## börnie (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

.....2,5 Pfünder vom letzten Sonntag. Aus dem Müritzkanal.
Wassertemperatur : Unglaubliche Badewanne von 24° !


----------



## xonnel (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hallo !

14 Aale die letzten 3 Nächte an der Leine in Hannover.
Von einigen Schnürsenkeln bis zum 3-Pfünder quer durch den Garten.
Alle auf Tauwurm, Beisszeiten durchgängig und ohne Schwerpunkt erkennbar von 21:45 bis 02:30 Uhr.


----------



## Norge Fan (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Geiler Tag gestern,die Aale haben schon um 17.30 angefangen zu beissen............das bei der Hitze und strahlender Sonne |bigeyes. 
3 wirklich dicke Dinger,ein 65`und nen Schnürsenkel.   
Schwiegervater mit 2 von den Diggen.


----------



## _aal_Angler (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Geiler Tag gestern,die Aale haben schon um 17.30 angefangen zu beissen............das bei der Hitze und strahlender Sonne |bigeyes.
> 3 wirklich dicke Dinger,ein 65`und nen Schnürsenkel.
> Schwiegervater mit 2 von den Diggen.



petri schöne schlangen und auf was hast du/ihr gefangen???


----------



## Torsten (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hallo Sportsfreunde,erst einmal Petri Heil, hab mal eine Frage

bringt der Aalkiller was für auf Aal?

MfG


----------



## Norge Fan (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



_aal_Angler schrieb:


> petri schöne schlangen und auf was hast du/ihr gefangen???


 
Alles auf 6-8cm lange Plötzen/Rotaugen.  
Die Bisse kamen teilweise in Abständen von 5min.


----------



## dimak (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Mit Wurmextrakt habe ich an manchen Tagen sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Vor allem w,enn das Wasser noch etwas kälter ist. Bei der Hitze würde ich es auf jeden Fall mt Biendenmaden versuchen oder kleinen Köderfischen bis 6 cm. Das sind meine Erfahrungen!

Gruß


----------



## -iguana (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Torsten schrieb:


> Hallo Sportsfreunde,erst einmal Petri Heil, hab mal eine Frage
> 
> bringt der Aalkiller was für auf Aal?
> 
> MfG


 
halte nix vom Aalkiller kostet ein haufen Geld und mit normalen unbehandelten Tauwürmern hab ich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht!
Bringt nur dem Hersteller was! :q


----------



## _aal_Angler (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



-iguana schrieb:


> halte nix vom Aalkiller kostet ein haufen Geld und mit normalen unbehandelten Tauwürmern hab ich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht!
> Bringt nur dem Hersteller was! :q



halte von den dreck auch nix wie du schon geschrieben hast kostet es nen haufen geld und aale konnte ich damit auch noch nicht fangen ich greife lieber auf nen anderen lockstoff den jeder zuhause hat #6 und außerdem ist dieses Extrakt meist sehr hoch konzentriert, und hat meistens das glatte gegenteil vom anlocken


----------



## _aal_Angler (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Alles auf 6-8cm lange Plötzen/Rotaugen.
> Die Bisse kamen teilweise in Abständen von 5min.



oh danke hast du die als fetzen oder ganzen angeboten??frage nur weil ich bis letzten Montag noch nie was auf toten köfi gefangen habe, hast du die behandelt mit irgend welchen Lockstoffen??


----------



## Norge Fan (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



_aal_Angler schrieb:


> oh danke hast du die als fetzen oder ganzen angeboten??frage nur weil ich bis letzten Montag noch nie was auf toten köfi gefangen habe, hast du die behandelt mit irgend welchen Lockstoffen??


 
Die haben wir als ganzen Fisch präsentiert,ohne irgend nen Lockstoff.   
Die o.g. Grösse ist aber absolut perfekt,Aale nehmen die mit einem Hieb und Du kannst innerhalb von ca. 1Min. den Anhieb setzen.


----------



## _aal_Angler (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Die haben wir als ganzen Fisch präsentiert,ohne irgend nen Lockstoff.
> Die o.g. Grösse ist aber absolut perfekt,Aale nehmen die mit einem Hieb und Du kannst innerhalb von ca. 1Min. den Anhieb setzen.



danke für den tipp werde ihn ma in die tat um setzen#6


----------



## Nask7 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Jupp,so(Pic...leider bissel unscharf) werde ich heute in einer Std. auch drauf los.Gruß und Dank nochmal an Norge Fan:m


----------



## _aal_Angler (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

ja so mache ich das auch


----------



## Jean (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hab mir gestern auch die Nacht um die Ohren gehauen und bin mal gezielt auf Aal gegangen. 6 Schlaengler war das Ergebnis, der groesste 74cm. Nur einen Biss verhauen und einen Fisch durch einen aufgebogenen Haken verloren, war aber ein mittlerer Waller. Koeder war ein handlanges Rotauge auf der einen und Dendro/Fischstueck Kombi auf der anderen Rute. Alle Bisse,bis auf den Waller,kamen nach 1 Uhr nachts. Vorher ging nix. Gewaesser ist ein alter Baggersee direkt neben der Donau, Distanz war nur 1-2m vom Ufer.


----------



## Norge Fan (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Schöne Strecke #6.


----------



## Torsten (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Jean

schöne Schleicher  weiter so....

MfG Torsten


----------



## Backfire (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@ Jean, das sieht sehr gut aus!
1-2m vom Ufer, weil sie wahrscheinlich grade in die Brut gehen.
(also nicht die Aale brüten, das tun die ja woanders, sondern die Aale stellen den jungen Weissfischen nach).
Ich selber bin absoluter Anfänger was das Aal-Angeln betrifft.
Deswegen hätte ich da mal ne Frage.
Wie hast du die Aale getötet?
Ich hatte am letzten Dienstag 2 Aale, und wollte die auch waidmännisch mit einem Schnitt durch die Wirbelsäule um die Ecke bringen. Messer war ein "Herbertz" mit einer sehr stabilen, breiten Klinge.
Das sah auch recht erfolgreich aus, aber morgens, zuhause angekommen, musste ich feststellen, daß einer der Aale noch atmete.
So etwas ist natürlich unverantwortlich und mir tut es im Herzen weh diesem Tier solche Qualen zugefügt zu haben.
Wie hast du die Schlangen ruhig gestellt?
Ich hab mir jetzt so einen "Aaltöter" bestellt, bin mir aber auch noch nicht sicher, ob dieses Gerät wirklich die "ultima ratio" darstellt?

mfg Backfire


----------



## Upi (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Also ich hab auch den Aaltöter und bin begeistert, einmal im Nacken stechen und ruhe ist.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@ Backfire:

Gut, dass du dir Gedanken machst. Den meisten Aalanglern sind die Tiere egal. Ob sich die Aal zu Tode quälen oder nicht, spielt für diese Menschen keine Rolle.

Ein Aal ist nicht tot wenn du ihm die Wirbelsäule durch schneidest, egal ob mit Messer oder "Aaltöter". Der Aal ist nach Einsatz eines solchen nur querschnittsgelähmt.

Du musst den Aal direkt nachdem du den "Aaltöter" oder das Messer verwendet hast ausnehmen um ihn zu töten. D.h.: Das vordere und das hintere Herz rausnehmen.


----------



## Jean (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Danke erstmal! War fuer dieses Jahr der erste Ueber-Nacht- Ansitz und auch erfolgreich. Solche Faenge sind zwar bei uns nicht an der Tagesordnung aber auch nicht so aussergewoehnlich. Unsere Seen hier haben immer noch einen sehr guten Aalbestand obwohl schon seit fast 10 Jahren nicht mehr besetzt wurde. Die Donau ist nur durch einen Damm von den Seen getrennt, sprich ca 30-40m. Denk die Aale wandern bei Regen und Hochwasser ueber Land in die Seen, so wie es auch in aelterer Fachliteratur schon beschrieben wurde, gesehen hab ichs allerdings noch nie.

Zum Aale toeten, ich benutze auch ein Herbertz Taschenmesser. Nach der Landung lege ich den Aal auf den Boden, der dann "aaltypisch" versucht rueckwaerts schlaengelnd im Gras halt zu gewinnen. Die straffe Schnur in der linken Hand und jetzt den rechten Schuh auf den Aal. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich trete den Aal nicht platt sondern fixiere so nur mit wenig Druck den Kopf. Wenn die Brustflossen ungefaehr an der Schuhkannte sind kann man einen sauberen Stich/Schnitt durch die Wirbelsaeule setzen. Man merkt es sofort wenn man richtig getroffen hat, es knackt und der Aal stellt jegliche Wiederwehr ein. Das alles hoert sich brutal an und mag hier bei einigen auch zum Aufstoss fuehren aber einen Aal kann man nur so toeten. Vergebliche Versuche da mit dem Betaebungsholz den Aal zu treffen bis man ihn dann nach x Versuchen endlich richtig trifft sind fuer die Katz und fuer das Tier mit Sicherheit grausamer. Vom Aaltoeter halt ich nicht viel, hab zwar einen aber benutze ihn nicht mehr. Funktioniert meiner Meinung nach nur bei Aalen ab einem bestimmten Durchmesser und harter Untergrundbeschaffenheit zuverlaessig.

Und zum Ufernahen Fischen, das hast Du schon richtig erkannt. Ein grossteil der Kleinfische haelt sich direkt im Uferbereich auf. Auch fallen hier saemtliche Tiere wie Wuermer, Insekten und Schnecken und was weiss ich nicht was noch rein da hier die Busch und Baumueberhaenge sind. Ich beginne immer mit einer am Ufer (Wurm oder Wurm/Fisch) und die andere Angel stell ich ins Oberflaechenwasser auf ca. einen Meter (Koefi) und werfe etwas weiter aus. Dicke Raubaale schwimmen gern im Oberflaechenwasser da auch hier sehr viel Kleinfisch anzutreffen ist, besonders in hellen Mondnaechten. Normalerweise lass ich das auch so aber sollte eine Location nach 2-3 Stunden uebermaessig viel besser funktionieren wechsel ich auch die andere Rute.


----------



## _aal_Angler (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> @ Backfire:
> 
> Gut, dass du dir Gedanken machst. Den meisten Aalanglern sind die Tiere egal. Ob sich die Aal zu Tode quälen oder nicht, spielt für diese Menschen keine Rolle.
> 
> ...



hat nen Aal wirklich 2 Herzen????ist ne ernst gemeinte frage weil davon hab ich noch nie etwas gelesen oder gehört #t


----------



## Havel-Barsch (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

war gestern auf aal in 9metern tiefe hatte einen dicken breitkopp vom 97cm und 1040gr. auf nen toten Barsch an der grundmontage.
Er biss um 22:30


----------



## Gummischuh (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin Havelbarsch

Sicher das es ein Aal war und keine Ringelnatter ? 

Entweder stimmt Deine Waage nicht, oder Dein Zollstock spinnt.
Ein 80er Aal hat ~1000g, ein 90er ~1500g.
Bei 97cm müsste der bereits um 2000g wiegen.

#h


----------



## Torsten (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Gummischuh

Auch nicht schlecht:q:q

MfG


----------



## _aal_Angler (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

ick hab ma weg geschmissen


----------



## Siermann (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hay Boardis,
konnte heut Nacht meine offene "Rechnung" mit der Spree begleichen.
Gefischt wurde ( wie ihr es von mir kennt) die nacht durch von Abend bis nächsten Morgen.

Um halb 12 konnte ich den 1. Aal der nacht landen. Er bis auf eine Grundmontage am gegenüberliegenden Ufer. 

*Daten:*

*Länge:* 45cm
*Gewicht:* /
*Köder:* Tauwurm
*Beissverhalten:* nach längerem zuppeln dan aber kontinuirlicher Abzug
*Sitz des Hakens: *Vorne im MaulUm halb 1 dan der nächste Biss. Am eigenen Ufer nahm dieser wunderschöne Aal mein Tauwurm an der Posenmontage.

Um halb 1 dan der nächste Traumbiss...so wien ihn sich jeder Angler wünscht.
*
Daten:*

*Länge:* 85cm
*Gewicht:* 1,2 kg
*Beissverhalten*: Pose fing wie aus dem nix an zügig zu wandern und wurde sogleich kräftig unter Wasser gerissen...
*Sitz des Hakens: *trotz relativ zügigen Anhieb war der Haken tief geschluckt.


Und hier hab ihr ein Bild von dem Prachtkerl.






P.S Mein dad konnte auch noch einen 50er und einen 65er Aal zum Landgang zwingen


Gruss
Tim


----------



## harrystephan (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin, moin!

Ich habe die letzte Woche (meine 1. Urlaubswoche, geschickt gelegt bei dieser Hitzewelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !) intensiv dazu genutzt, den Aalen nachzustellen. 

Am Sonntag, 05.07.10, wollte ich zunächst zum Angeln und entschied mich dann doch zum Schauen der Partie Deutschland - Argentienen. Richtige Entscheidung! 

Von Montag auf Dienstag fing ich in der Zeit von 21:00 bis 04:00 h 2 Aale (1 x 76 cm, 1 x 63 cm). Von Dienstag auf Mittwoch 3 Aale(1 x 70, 2 x 66). 

Am Mittwochabend hatte ich wieder diese "Gewissensfrage: Raus zum Angeln oder Deutschlandspiel gucken?!?" Wieder für das Spiel entschieden ---> Diesmal falsche Entscheidung!

Von Donnerstag auf Freitag fing ich 2 Stück (1 x 72, 1 x 60) und von Freitag auf Samstag 3 Stück (1 x 70, 1 x 64, 1 x 61). 

Gestern Abend wieder die Frage: "Fußball schauen oder Angeln gehen?" Diesmal für das Nachtangeln entschieden und um 01:30 h wurde ich von einem Fullrun mit intensivster Bimmelbegleitung aus dem Dösen gerissen. Nach kurzem heftigen Drill kam ein sportlicher Aal an Land. Und nun wieder die Frage an mich selbst: Könnte dies mein 1. Aal mit einer Länge von über 100 cm sein? Zollstock raus und Ergebnis: 96 cm! 

Ergänzung zur aktuellen Diskussion um Länge und Gewicht: Gem. Korpulenzfaktor (Referenzwert für Aal 400 gr - 60 cm - K-Wert 0.19) sollte er 1681 gr. wiegen. Tatsächlich hat meine nicht geeichte Digitalwaage 1770 gr. angezeigt.

Also Weiterangeln bis der Meteraal zum Vorschein kommt...

In diesem Sinne "Petri"


----------



## Flo66 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hallo,

konnte gestern meinen ersten Aal dieser Saison fangen(nach mehreren erfolglosen Nächten).
Er bis ca. 11:30Uhr auf ein Tauwurmbündel im Seekamper See. Hatte den Biss garnicht bemerkt, wollte gerade zusammen packen als beim einholen auf einmal wiederstand zu spüren war.Iwie ist der Stopper verrutscht und die Pose stellte sich nicht auf um den Biss an zu zeigen.
Habe ihn nicht gemessen oder gewogen, schätze ihn aber auf 60cm, vll versuche ich es heute noch einmal.

Petri Heil 
Florian


----------



## _aal_Angler (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Petri zu den tollen Aalen :m drückt mir heute Abend die Daumen ziehe wieder so gegen 20.00 uhr ans Wasser für 2 tage 



<<<<<<<<schön Daumen drücken
|laola:


----------



## Siermann (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ich drücke dir vor allem die Daumen das du nicht von den Mücken zerstochen wirst wie wir.
Ich kann bei mir an Armen und Beinen 36 Mückenstiche zählen...die stechen selbst durch Socken etc. durch.

Bei uns waren die gestern richtig läßtig.



Gruss
Tim


----------



## _aal_Angler (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

können wa ja beede nen Club uff machen letztes mal war ich auch zerstochen von diesen biestern vor allem an knöchel und Handgelenken aber so sind se nicht durch meine Hosen gekommen wirklich nur die stellen die ich nannte richtig schlimm


----------



## Longeal (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

_*Moin 
war denn auch mal Samstagabend los an der Aller .
Dabei kamen 6 Aale zwischen 45 und 69 cm heraus.
Für´s erstmal dieses Jahr ganz ordentlich !
*_


----------



## Meteraal (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

...hier noch ma einer aus der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag! Leider sehr dürftig meine Aalfänge in letzter Zeit, bin aber auch mehr auf Karpfen aus...


----------



## Havel-Barsch (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Moin Havelbarsch
> 
> Sicher das es ein Aal war und keine Ringelnatter ?
> 
> ...


habe ihrn mit meiner digitalwaage gewogen und mit einem normalen maßband gemessen.


----------



## Aalbubi (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

mein 78cm aal wog ausgenommen und eingefroren 1,1 kilo iwie komisch....


----------



## BlueShark908326 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

moin
ich habe am Freitag auch meinen ersten Aal gefangen.
65cm und genau 600g


----------



## John Doe12 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> mein 78cm aal wog ausgenommen und eingefroren 1,1 kilo iwie komisch....



Hallo

Das ist dieses Jahr völlig normal hier bei uns, alle Aale die ich bisher gefangen habe sind richtig gut genährt.

Martin

Normalerweise sollte ein 97er Aal um die 4 Pfd. wiegen, ansonsten sieht er ein bischen merkwürdig aus, aber ich hab letztes Jahr auch nen 70er mit über 2 Pfd. gesehen der sah auch aus als würde er sich nur von Coladosen ernähren


----------



## H.Christians (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Für mich gibt es kaum ein richtiges Größe-Gewicht Verhältnis, da es ganz einfach nur am Nahrungsangebot und auch an der Jahreszeit liegt, in der man die Aale fängt.

Mein schwerster Aal wog 4,5Pfd und war 92cm. 

Habe als Gegenbeispiel aber auch schon 65cm Aale im Frühjahr gefangen, die keine 300Gr. gewogen haben.

Zur Zeit sind alle gefangenen Aale sehr fett, die Burschen scheinen sich nach dem langen harten Winter die Bäuche gut vollgeschlagen zu haben.


----------



## GuidoOo (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hier meine ersten beiden aus diesem Jahr:

Ich hab noch 2 verloren, 2 Runs auf Köfi gehabt und Stefan hatte auch noch 3 Runs auf Köfi, haben glaube ich, nicht lange genug schlucken lassen, jedenfalls bei den Köfis!
http://img638.*ih.us/img638/7933/img4856u.jpg
http://img821.*ih.us/img821/8882/img4858g.jpg


----------



## Norge Fan (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Feine Schlangen, Petri.  
Ist zwar gerade so richtig heiss in Deutschland,aber die diggen Aale scheint es nicht zu stören :q.


----------



## Nask7 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Die Schnürsenkel auch nicht!
Letztes We waren die richtig nervig.Die waren immer schneller am Wurm.
Kaum ausgelegt,keine 5Min.war einer dran.
Aber mich freut es zu sehen,dass es sie noch gibt...die Kleinen.
Auf Köfi hatte ich einen guten Biss der auch ordentlich Schnur nahm...doch leider Nichts,trotz längeren wartens|kopfkrat
Hatte Hakengrösse 2

Gruß Nask7


----------



## rainbowrunner (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Zuletzt wollte der Main seine großen Aale nicht mehr so gern freigeben, seit dem die Wassertemp. fast 28°C erreicht. Nur Schnürsenkel und kleine Waller ließen sich nicht stören.
Umso erfreulicher, daß ich letzte Nacht neben einem Wallerchen von ca. 25cm, mal wieder einen 80ziger Aal erbeuten konnte.:m




Gruß, rainbowrunner


----------



## vermesser (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Und auch ich habe gestern nach längerer Pause ohne Aal und nur mit Strippen mal wieder einen ordentlichen Aal von gut 60 cm gefangen. Mein Mitangler war ebenfalls erfolgreich, es sieht aus, als ob sie langsam wieder regelmäßig beißen würden.


----------



## _aal_Angler (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

perti schöne schlangen:m


----------



## FlipDaFish (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moinsen,
hab mir wegen des guten Wetters gestern frei genommen und die nacht durch geangelt. 
Ergebnis: 2 Aale. Einen richtig fetten blanken (79cm) und einen schönen zum räuchern (57cm).
Beide gefangen in der Hunte bei Barnstorf. Einer um 22 und der andere gegen 23 Uhr. Beide auf Tauwurm. 
Zwei schöne Bisse konnten nicht verwertet werden. 

Ach, ne Fledermaus hab ich auch noch gefangen...die hatte sich irgendwie in meiner Schnur vertüdelt...naja,..fliegt wieder

Man sollte die Zeit der Hitze und des Neumondes ausnutzen, der Aal läuft...

Euch ein dickes Petri...


----------



## Siermann (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Konnte vvergangene Nacht auch wieder meinen Aaleimer öffnen um fische hinein zu machen.

3 Aale 

51cm
40cm
38cm


Ale inerhalb einer halben Stunde...habe um 12 abgebrochen da es einfach nicht mit den Mücken auszuhalten war...habe gerade gezählt und ich kann 62 Mückenstiche zählen...|gr:


----------



## Zacharias Zander (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3004650#post3004650


----------



## dewi23 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

*HILFE*

_*ich will morgen an den nord ostsee kanal.*_

wer kann mir schnelle tips zum aal angeln geben.
ich werde im raum rendsburg angeln gehen.
was für köder, was für eine montage?

bitte um schnelle antwort.

mfg


----------



## GuidoOo (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

NImmste ne starke Rute, nen 80-120 gramm Blei, Grundmontage und haust sie voll in die Mitte...
Köder:
Tauwurm, Bienenmade...

Versuchs auch mal an der Steinpackung an der Kante


----------



## John Doe12 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



dewi23 schrieb:


> *HILFE*
> 
> _*ich will morgen an den nord ostsee kanal.*_
> 
> ...



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=74998&page=87 frag doch mal dort ,die angeln jeden Tag da und sollten sich auskennen

Martin


----------



## vermesser (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin Moin,

es ist mir doch tatsächlich gelungen, gestern erneut einen Aal von gut 60 cm zu fangen.

Das lässt hoffen für den Urlaub.


----------



## carphunter 95 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Konnte letzte Nacht 3 schöne Bisse vermerken.

Der 1. war auf Köfi en 16 Pfündiger Spiegler:vik:.

Der 2. war auf Tauwurm ein 50er Aal:vik:.

Der 3. war auch auf Tauwurm wahrscheinlich en dicker Aal aber hab ihn leider im Kraut verloren.

Tight Lines Carphunter 95


----------



## Lenny20 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

ich war gestern nacht aus los.
um 2 uhr nachts weckte mich mich meine bremse..
nach einem schönen drill mit meiner feederrute kam ein 74cm langer, und 778g schwerer raubaal der sich mein 8cm langes rotauge dahinter gepfiffen hat 

als ich den guten ausnehmen wollte, hab ich rote flecken an seinem bauch entdeckt.
ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es verletzungen sind oder ob es eine krankheit ist ?!
kann mir vielleicht jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## GuidoOo (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Petri euch 

Die Gabs bei mir:

Zwar keine 16Pf aber mein erster Raubkarpfen, nahm nen halbes Rotauge:
http://img685.*ih.us/img685/3396/img4882t.jpg

Und er hier. Biss gabs auf Tauwurm:
http://img21.*ih.us/img21/7865/img4893ff.jpg

Gestern gabs noch nen 69er Aal auf Tauwurm...


----------



## GrÜndi (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hi Leutz,

hier mal 2 Fänge von Donnerstag-Nacht. |wavey:

Der Karpfen (ca. 3,5 Pfund) hat sich nen ganzen Taui reingehauen und der  Aal (61cm) 3 Bienenmaden. #6

Greetz,
G.


----------



## Knigge007 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

jo jo bei uns is nix mehr mit Aalangeln...... außer man hat die Geduld Wochen und Monatelang hinzusitzen für einen einzigen Aal.....


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> jo jo bei uns is nix mehr mit Aalangeln...... außer man hat die Geduld Wochen und Monatelang hinzusitzen für einen einzigen Aal.....



Darfst bei uns in BW sowieso nicht mehr fangen, habe meinen 74er letztens, auch wieder schwimmen lassen müssen.
Ist jetzt ganzjährig geschont bis 2012 oder so.|kopfkrat
Eine Maßnahme des Landes Baden Würrtemberg, damit der Aal ein zwei Tag später ausstirbt.|rolleyes


----------



## Lucioperca17 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@sensitivfischer

...das ist aber nicht in ganz BW so.bei uns (tübingen) hat er z.b. eine schonzeit von 1.nov bis zum 1.märz.

@all

...ich angle auch schon jahrelang u.a. auf aal (sind aber auch oft beifänge) und hab auch schon einige schöne aale gefangen in meiner anglerischen laufbahn,habe trotzdem mal ne frage an die aal-spezis:
am freitag schienen die bedinungen ideal.total schwül und gewittrig,drückend,kein vollmond...ich war voller erwartungen und dann ging gar nix-null.was habt ihr für erfahrungen gemacht vor/während/nach einem gewitter?
ich hatte normal immer vor einem gewitter gute erfahrungen gemacht auf aal...#c
generell scheint es als wären die monate mai/juni deutlich besser auf aal...zumindest auf die grösseren raubaale...!?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> @sensitivfischer
> 
> ...das ist aber nicht in ganz BW so.bei uns (tübingen) hat er z.b. eine schonzeit von 1.nov bis zum 1.märz.
> ...



Nee, wenn ich das richtig mitgeschnitten habe, ist die Schonmaß- und Schonmaßtabelle von 1998, die bisher landesweit galt(weil eben im Landesfischereigesetz verankert), geändert worden und für den Aal gilt nun seit 09.02.2010(§§19 Landesfischereigesetz), dass er nicht mehr entnommen werden darf.
Also nix mehr Schonmaß oder paar Monate Schonzeit im Jahr, sondern *komplett nix mehr mit Aalangeln*, das Tierchen darf in BW, bis 2012 gar nicht mehr gefangen bzw. entnommen werden.
Das gilt leider nicht nur hier, sondern auch in Tübingen u. sonst wo in ganz BW, weil Landesgesetz!
Willst du weiterhin Aalangeln musst du nun z.B. nach Bayern, da darfst du noch.


----------



## Evil Deeds (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

hir nen aal gestern gefangen um 17 uhr 2kg


----------



## _aal_Angler (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

wir dürfen ihn noch fangen:vik:


----------



## jungangler 93 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> , geändert worden und für den Aal gilt nun seit 09.02.2010(§§19 Landesfischereigesetz), dass er nicht mehr entnommen werden darf.
> Also nix mehr Schonmaß oder paar Monate Schonzeit im Jahr, sondern *komplett nix mehr mit Aalangeln*, das Tierchen darf in BW, bis 2012 .


 
hast du mir ne seite wo das steht. ich weiß nämlich von nix. auch bei mir im verein hat nie einer was gesagt und laut meiner karte darf ich sie auch noch fangen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> hast du mir ne seite wo das steht. ich weiß nämlich von nix. auch bei mir im verein hat nie einer was gesagt und laut meiner karte darf ich sie auch noch fangen.



Einzelheiten gibt's hier, ansonsten ist Goggle dein Freund:
http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/Landesfischereiverordnung2010.pdf

Ich habe auch nur wage davon erfahren und nochmal nachrecherchiert, wobei rausgekommen ist, dass es nicht ganz, nur weitgehend verboten wurde auf Aal zu angeln und dass, das Schonmaß auf 50cm gewachsen ist:

Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße für den Aal 

Für den Aal gelten folgende Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße: 
1. Ganzjährige Schonzeit bis zum 31. Dezember 2012 
a) im Rheinhauptstrom ab der Staumauer des Kraftwerks Eglisau im Hochrhein (Fluss-Kilometer 78,650) 
bis zur Landesgrenze gegen Hessen (Fluss-Kilometer 437), 
b) in den von Rheinwasser durchströmten Nebenarmen, Kanälen und Gießen entlang dieser Strecke, 
c) in den Altwässern und Baggerseen entlang dieser Strecke, soweit sie in für den Fischwechsel geeigneter Verbindung mit dem Rhein stehen und 
d) im Neckar und seinen Kanälen ab der Staumauer des Kraftwerks Neckargemünd (Fluss-Kilometer 39,2) bis zur Mündung in den Rhein; 

2. Schonzeit vom 1. Oktober bis zum 1. März und Mindestmaß 50 cm im übrigen Rhein einschließlich seiner Nebenarme und Kanäle; 

3. Schonzeit vom 1. November bis zum 1. März und Mindestmaß 50 cm im übrigen Einzugsgebiet des Rheins, soweit es sich um Gewässer mit 
für Fische passierbarer Anbindung an den Rhein handelt.


----------



## clipfisch07 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

EVIL , von mir ein dickes PETRI zu dem klasse AAL und das am Tage #6


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Bei mir gab es am Wochenende einen 95er Feuerwehrschlauch auf ein 15cm Rotauge.

Somit mein neuer PB in Sachen Aal.


----------



## Evil Deeds (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



clipfisch07 schrieb:


> EVIL , von mir ein dickes PETRI zu dem klasse AAL und das am Tage #6



danke dir ^^


----------



## jungangler 93 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@ sensitivfischer

heißt ja wenn ich nicht im rhein oder einen nebenfluss angel darf ich noch alle fangen. oder? 
vielen dank


----------



## snorreausflake (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@ evil und Aalbändiger : wirkliche "Schläuche" Petri#6

@ sensitivfischer : ja aber diese Regelung bezieht sich "nur" auf Flüsse und im Neckar darfst ihn weiterhin fangen und entnehmen, außer vom 1.11 bis 1.3#h
Aber du hast recht, allgemein ein sehr verwirrende Geschichte,ich hab mich neulich auch drin verstrick|uhoh: Desweiteren bringts viel wenn in der übrigen Republik fleißig weiter geangelt werden darf|uhoh: Meiner Meinung gehört endlich mal ne Fangbrgrenzung her,denn die Zeiten als der Aal noch als Brotfisch galt sind numal lange vorbei!


----------



## Fischerman95 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hammer aale
Petri heil


----------



## carphunter 95 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Bin grad auch vom Ansitz wieder gekommen.

Ein 25 Pfündiger Karpfen auf Tauwurm:vik::vik:.

Ein 32er Rotauge auch auf Tauwurm:vik:.

Und ein 53er Aal ebenfalls auf Tauwurm:vik:.

Gruß Carphunter 95


----------



## bo74 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin.
So jetzt bin ich auch mal dran.
Mein fang von letzter Nacht . 


72 cm auf Tauwurm . Aus der schönen Elbe .

2 kleinere von 51 und 53 cm durften wieder schwimmen


----------



## Lucioperca17 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> @sensitivfischer
> 
> ...das ist aber nicht in ganz BW so.bei uns (tübingen) hat er z.b. eine schonzeit von 1.nov bis zum 1.märz.
> 
> ...


 

hat keiner erfahrungen gemacht vor/nach/während gewitter?
besonders interessieren würde mich die wirkung der blitze,also wenn das wasser immer dann richtig erleuchtet ist*(das gewitter war natürlich nicht über mir,sonst angle ich nicht weiter und das sollte auch keiner tun-logo!)*

@sensitivfischer

siehste...hab doch gesagt bei uns darf man ihn (noch) fangen.
muss aber snorre recht geben, dass ein fanglimit wohl sinnvoller wäre als ihn mancherorts ganz zu sperren...


----------



## escobar (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin Moin Petri zu denn schönen fängen komm leider zur zeit nich los 

@ Lucioperca 17 also ich würde noch nicht mal angeln wenn das Gewitter paar Kilometer von mir entfernt wer, solange ich Blitze sehen würde, würde ich keine Angel ins Wasser halten. Aber ich persönlich hab nach Gewittern immer sehr gute Erfolge gehabt wenn ich mir aber wiklich sicher war das da nichts mehr kommt.


----------



## Aalbubi (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

komme auch grade nicht zum Aalangeln ;( arbeite grade in ner Gärtnerei,
aber muss arbeiten gehen anstatt Aalangeln da ich leider kein geld s.......
kann


----------



## GrÜndi (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> hat keiner erfahrungen gemacht vor/nach/während gewitter?
> besonders interessieren würde mich die wirkung der blitze,also wenn das wasser immer dann richtig erleuchtet ist*(das gewitter war natürlich nicht über mir,sonst angle ich nicht weiter und das sollte auch keiner tun-logo!)*
> 
> .




Also ich hab keine besondere "Beißlaune" bei den Aalen hier in meinem Gewässer feststellen können. Alllerdings hab ich die Fische fast immer um die selben Zeiten (von ca. halb 1 - 2uhr Nachts) gefangen!?! Ob vor, oder nach Gewitter war denen Sch...egal! In manchen Nächten war extrem viel "Wetterleuchten" zu sehen, aber mehr Bisse gab es deswegen meiner Meinung nach nicht!

Greetz,
G.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@gründi

...meine überlegungen waren auch eher dahingehend, dass diese "wetterleuchten" die aale stören könnten-da er ja lichtscheu ist.wenn man ins wasser lechtet dann flüchtet ein aal ja sofort-die zander ja komischerweise nicht immer.
ein paar km weiter -allerdings am fliessgewässer- fing ein andrer angler recht gut...daher versteh ichs noch weniger
bzw. muss eben irgendeine komponente bei mir nicht gepasst haben.|kopfkrat
ansonsten kenn ich den aal von früher noch am neckar als extem beisslaunisch.
da hattest an einem abend 20 bisse und 2 tage später dann noch 2,wenn überhaupt...


----------



## StefanN :) (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hey Leute,

Gestern Abend entschlossen Guido und Ich uns spontan ne Session auf Aal zu starten. MIt gerade mal 15 Würmern fuhren wir also um 22 Uhr los. Eig wollten wir noch Köderfische fangen, die liesen sich aber irgentwie nicht blick :-/. nagut. Jeder also anstatt 3 Ruten nur 2 und anstatt 1 Tauwurm nur einen halben. Um halb 12 hatten wir dann endlich unseren Angelplatz erreicht und die Köder gingen zu Wasser. Nach gut 45 min bekam ich auch schon den ersten Biss. War anscheinend kein schlechter Fisch...er nahm sofort ordentlich Schnur, nochmal 10 sekunden warten und anschlag!. Ich konnte es nich fassen, beim einholen merkte ich, dass alles abgerissen war :X was war da los..war scheinlich hatte der erste meter meiner Schnur einen weg . naja weiter gehts.
Dann meine andere Rute geschnappt, die ja auch noch auf Grundmontage gebaut war, und raus damit. Wieder nach ca 45 min bekam ich dann den nächsten Biss, sah aber stark nach Weissfisch aus. Dann wollte ich meine Rute kontrollieren, als ich die Rute dann im Boot hatte schlug aufeinmal mein anderer Bissanzeiger ruckartig hoch und der fisch nahm sofort schnur. ich griff vergeblich nach der Rute und erwischte dabei die Schnur, der Fisch zog so starkt das ich mir direkt in Finger geschnitten habe . nagut dann saß aber der anschlag und der Fisch hing. Ein heftiger Drill ging los! Der Fisch zog von Rechts nach Links komplett ums Boot herrum. Ich musste verdammt aufpassen, dass er nich die Ankerseile erwischte..nach gut 5 Min kam der Fisch dann das erste mal an die Wasseroberfläche...WOW dachte ich nur, schöner Karpfen! Leider hatten wir den Kescher vergessen und Guido überlegte schon wie wir den Fisch landen werden! Man Man Man  nagut aber so schnell gab er nicht auf. Kaum war er wieder am Boot, ging er sofort wieder in die Bremse und nahm Schnur...nach guten 10 min hatte Guido dann endlich die Chance den Fisch mit der Hand zu landen, was ihm nur schwer gelang..aber zum Glück mir Erflog! Zum Vorschein kam ein schöner Schuppe von 86 cm und 30 Pfund . Es hiess für mich neuer Karpfen PB  Netter Beifang  achja...gegen 3 Uhr bekam Guido einen heftigen Biss, auch er nahm ebenfalls direkt schnurr und war beim Anschlag schon auf der Linken Seite obwohl Guido nach Rechts geworfen hatte.. An der 50 Gram Rute hatte Guido keine Chance den Fisch zu halten, er nahm ununterbroche schnurr von der rolle und schwamm durch alle anderen Schnüre durch, dann kam er ca 20 Meter vom Boot entfernt an die Wasseroberfläche, schüttelte sich einmal und konnte sich befreien ;( War dies vllt Guidos Fisch des Lebenes? Man weiss es nich..


----------



## _aal_Angler (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

ist aber nen sehr schöner beifang meiner meinung nach


----------



## GrÜndi (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Dickes Petri zum "Beifang"!
Schöner Fisch!


----------



## Norge Fan (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Netter Aal,ähh Schuppi .  
Digges Petri.


----------



## GrÜndi (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> @gründi
> 
> ...meine überlegungen waren auch eher dahingehend, dass diese "wetterleuchten" die aale stören könnten-da er ja lichtscheu ist.wenn man ins wasser lechtet dann flüchtet ein aal ja sofort-die zander ja komischerweise nicht immer.
> bein paar km weiter -allerdings am fliessgewässer- fing ein andrer angler recht gut...daher versteh ichs noch weniger
> bzw. muss eben irgendeine komponente bei mir nicht gepasst haben.|kopfkrat




also wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, glaub ich schon das ein Fisch (in diesem Fall ein Aal) es merkt (weiss), ob ein Gewitter das Gewässer erleuchtet, oder ob irgendjemand mit ner Taschenlampe reinleuchtet!  Mal ganz davon abgesehen das der Luftdruck sich bei nem Gewitter verändert...! :m

Mir klingen immer die Worte von unseren "Alt"-Anglern hier im Ort im Ohr: "Wenn´s schwül is, mußte raus auf Aal!"
Allerdings konnte ich nicht wirklich mehr Bisse verzeichnen wenn´s extrem schwül war. Auch war die Größe der Aale, die ich fangen konnte, in ungefähr genauso wie an nem nichtschwülen Tag/Nacht.
Ist übrigens ein kleiner Fluß an dem ich den Schlänglern nachstelle. 
Vielleicht ist´s an nem See schon wieder ganz anders...#c

Greetz,
G.


----------



## pinky666 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@Gründi
Moinsen ! Guck mal imTrööt "Wetterumschwung" nach!
Luftdruck kannste von der Liste streichen, ist völlig irrelevant !

Gruss, Olaf:m


----------



## Wolfsburger (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hallo, wollte euch mal fragen ob ihr in einem sehr verkarutetem See lieber im Kraut fischt oder einen Sandstrand vorziehen würdet ?

Und was meint ihr hat man bei so einem Wetterumschwung wie heute erfolg auf Aal ?


----------



## pinky666 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Schaun 'mer mal !  Ich werd's ab 21:30 versuchen, ist ja auch fast Vollmond, mal sehen was geht ! :vik:


----------



## alex g (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

hallo , 
ich habe letztens meinen ersten Aal gefangen !
In einem Auslauf des Mains , kurz vor der Dämmerung , auf Tauwurm

Bild hab ich noch nicht


----------



## GrÜndi (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



pinky666 schrieb:


> @Gründi
> Moinsen ! Guck mal imTrööt "Wetterumschwung" nach!
> Luftdruck kannste von der Liste streichen, ist völlig irrelevant !
> 
> Gruss, Olaf:m




Ja, hab ich aber leider erst nach meiner Antwort gelesen!#u

Deswegen bin ich trotzdem davon überzeugt, das die Fische "spüren" ob ein Gewitter im Anmarsch is!
Es ist doch auch was anderes, ob ich mit der Taschenlampe punktuell ins Wasser leuchte, oder ob das ganze Wasser erleuchtet is, weil´s grad blitzt! 
Ich bin der Meinung die Fische können das sehr wohl unterscheiden! |bigeyes

Greetz,
G.


----------



## Norge Fan (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Hallo, wollte euch mal fragen ob ihr in einem sehr verkarutetem See lieber im Kraut fischt oder einen Sandstrand vorziehen würdet ?
> 
> Und was meint ihr hat man bei so einem Wetterumschwung wie heute erfolg auf Aal ?


 
Ganz klar,da wo das Kraut ist sind auch Aale.  
Sicher nicht immer einfach zu befischen,aber die Mühe lohnt sich.  
Mit dem Wetterumschwung ist immer so ne Sache,ich denk der Aal beisst fast bei jedem Wetter.    
Bei mir letztens ab 18.00 bei über 30 Grad.   
War wie beim stippen,aber die richtig diggen Teile.


----------



## _aal_Angler (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

toll norge fan bei mir bleiben se aus....

und wegen dem Wetter solltet ihr in den dazu gehörigen thread gehen da es hier um aal Fänge geht und nicht ums Wetter nur zu Info


----------



## Lucioperca17 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@aal-angler

mmmh,also ich konnte gestern nen ca.60er aal landen und einen knapp-76er aal.
und ich meine, dass es eben durchaus am WETTER lag...


----------



## _aal_Angler (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@Lucioperca17: Kann ja sein das es am Wetter lag aber es geht hier doch um Aalfänge und nicht um´s Wetter oder???

könnt mir ja morgen die Daumen drücken werde morgen auch wieder ans Wasser und meinen Meter Aal nachsteigen


----------



## el-roberto (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

waren gestern abend an der elbe auf aal raus...zu zweit 6 stück, davon einer mit 74cm.heut morgen noch ein schöner döbel von 43cm.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@_aal_angler

also einfach nur die gefangenen aale posten oder wie?
das wie wann wo und drumherum ist doch auch interessant,oder?
und besonders beim aal sind wetterfaktoren oder wie auch immer besonders entscheidend find ich...bzw. gibts eben extreme beissflauten und eben mal wieder nächte mit biss auf biss.


----------



## rainbowrunner (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Nach längerer Aalbeißflaute bei mir am Main (nur die Waller bissen...- ist ja auch nicht schlecht:q), konnte ich die Nacht mal wieder einen 62 ziger Aal erbeuten, war aber auch der einzige Biss!


----------



## Lucioperca17 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



rainbowrunner schrieb:


> Nach längerer Aalbeißflaute bei mir am Main (nur die Waller bissen...- ist ja auch nicht schlecht:q), konnte ich die Nacht mal wieder einen 62 ziger Aal erbeuten, war aber auch der einzige Biss!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 140739


 

petri! kescherst du deine aale oder liegt der nur zwecks
der beifänge da???


----------



## pinky666 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moinsen !
Gestern abend sternenklare Vollmondnacht, 2 Aale, 65 und 67 cm, geht doch ! :vik:


----------



## skally (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Teils bedeckte Vollmondnacht.
Ausbeute: 3 Schlangen. eine ca. 60cm , zwei unter 30 und schwimmen wieder.

Auf Tauwurmstücke+Bienenmade


----------



## drathy (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ich konnte am Freitag bei meinem leider erst 2. Aal-Ansitz in diesem Jahr den ersten brauchbaren Aal verhaften: ca. 58cm, und wohlgenährt war der Breitkopf.

Köder war Tauwurm in einem kleinen Fluss von 3m Breite und 50cm tiefe der stark verkrautet ist.


----------



## _aal_Angler (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@Lucioperca17 ja klar ist das wichtig wie das Wetter drum rum ist aber, einige erzählen ja nur noch vom Wetter oder posten hier ihre Karpfen fänge hä aber ist doch der aktuelle Aal Fänge Thread oder?
ist ja nicht böse gemeint


----------



## GrÜndi (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



_aal_Angler schrieb:


> @Lucioperca17 ja klar ist das wichtig wie das Wetter drum rum ist aber, einige erzählen ja nur noch vom Wetter oder posten hier ihre Karpfen fänge hä aber ist doch der aktuelle Aal Fänge Thread oder?
> ist ja nicht böse gemeint




Falls du mich meinen solltest...
Das nächste mal mach ich ein "Solo-Bild" vom Aal, wenn´s dich stört das da ein Karpfen als "Beifang" mit drauf is!?!|supergri
Ich dachte in dem Thread geht´s um Aalfänge und alles was beim Aalansitz mit rausgekommen is. Denke das interessiert die Leutz hier auch!

Greetz,
G.


----------



## pinky666 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@Gründi
Recht haste! Ist doch genau das, was wir rausfinden wollen, wann, und unter welchen Umständen beissen sie ? Ist bei Aalen ja nu wirklich 'n Thema für sich, oder ?!


----------



## Lucioperca17 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@pinky

jo...so seh ich das auch.und bei mir war nachdem's am donnerstag ja deutlich besser lief als zuletzt gestern nacht mal wieder komplett tote hose.
es war zwar bewölkt,aber trotzdem irgendwie heller als sonst...hatte ledglich einen einzigen last-minute-biss den ich jedoch nicht verwerten konnte und das war dann zum schluss als es irgendwie doch noch eine spur dunkler wurde...die restlichen fische (karpfen und co.) waren jedoch extrem aktiv...|kopfkrat


----------



## rainbowrunner (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Der Main gab die veregnete Nacht neben zwei Wallerchen auch wieder einen Aal frei (74cm), einen weiteren verlor ich als er einen Poller streifte.




@ Lucioperca
Nein, ich kescher meine Aale normalerweise nicht. Ist nur zum Größenvergleich beim Foto.

Gruß, rainbowrunner


----------



## pinky666 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Jup,
bei mir lief's gestern ähnlich. Von 21:30 - 0:00 ganze 2 Bisse !
Und die hab ich auch noch verhauen, Mist !|gr:
Der 2. muss ein guter gewesen sein, das eingehängte Knicklicht flog geschätzte 10m in den Fluss|bigeyes Ansonsten "Tote Hose" !


----------



## GrÜndi (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@rainbowrunner:

Petri zum schönen Aal!#6

Sieht ja gut genährt aus der Bursche...!|bigeyes


----------



## Angelsuchti (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Konnte letzte Nacht einen Aal überlisten. 50 cm. Dazu noch einen 65er Zander. Gegen alle "Regeln" bei sternenklarer Nacht, fast Vollmond und bei Tau gefangen... Die Fische kennen die Regeln von uns Menschen halt nicht so.


----------



## rainbowrunner (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Konnte dem Main letzte Nacht wieder 2 Aale (78, 66cm) abringen (und ein Wallerchen).




Gruß, rainbowrunner


----------



## Alexander2781 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hallo,

ich habe am 16.07. diesen Aal mit 84 cm, 1.180 g in der Donau bei Passau vom Boot aus gefangen. Gebissen hat er auf einen Tauwurm um 20:35 Uhr.

Gruß
Alexander

http://img715.*ih.us/i/aal1.jpg/

http://img51.*ih.us/i/aal2.jpg/


----------



## GrÜndi (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Auch in der Donau gibt´s schöne Aale...!

Petri Heil!


----------



## vermesser (2. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ich trage mich auch mal wieder in die Fängerliste ein. War am Freitag in der alten Heimat meiner Frau bei Lenzen und konnte dort in der Löcknitz einen Aal von gut 60 cm auf Tauwurmbündel verhaften. Für einen ersten Versuch dort nicht schlecht, zumal ich nachmittags noch 2 Hechte verhaften konnte.

Leider liefen die Aale nicht, so daß man sie suchen musste. Dabei hatte ich nur diesen einen vorsichtigen Biss, den ich dann auch verwerten konnte. Gegen 23.00 kam dann leider der Mond voll raus, so daß in dem ca. 1,5 m tiefen Flüsschen nix mehr zu machen war. Es war so hell, daß man sogar einen Schatten hatte...mitten in der Nacht. Schade, aber da fahr ich bestimmt mal wieder hin.


----------



## Meteraal (2. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Sooooo auch mal wieder ein Aal meinerseits...


----------



## bo74 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Na dann mal Petri Heil . Schöne Schlange


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (3. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Heute morgen los gewesen zum Tag-Aalangeln:m.
Gewässer: Sommertrüber See, wo man Aale am Tage fängt.(Nachtangelverbot) Klappte bis jetzt immer.
Tiefe: 11m
Montage: Selbst gefertigte Seitenarm Montage mit Bissanzeiger, unterwasser.(foto)
5:30 Uhr : Die meisten Aalangler sind wohl vor einigen Stunden schlafen gegangen. Ich stehe jetzt auf um gezielt auf die schleicher zu gehen.
5:50 Uhr : Los gehts mit dem Fahrrad. Nicht etwa zum See sondern erst zum Bäcker. Dann in richtung See. Ich staunte nicht schlecht als ein Kaninchen mir zuvor über die Brücke gelaufen ist:q. Egal Boot fertig gemacht und auf zum ersten Spot.
Bis die Ruten mit Köder etc. bestückt waren war es derzeit schon 7:15 Uhr 
Jetzt hieß es warten und beobachten...
Bis kurtz vor 8 Uhr taht sich nicht viel. Doch danach kamen viele Vorsichtige Bisse. Leider wollte kein Fisch hängen bleiben. Doch dann passierte es, bei einer Köderkontrolle spürte ich wiederstand. Fühlte sich aber nicht wie ein Aal sondern wie ein Brassen an. Zum Vorschein kam aber ein schöner Aal ~500g. Der leider den Haken nicht richtig im Maul hatte, schade ! Köder war unversehrt also wieder rein ins wasser damit. Zur gleichen Zeit knallte auf einmal ein Fisch in die Zweite Rute rein, so dass sich die Rute krümmte und ich schnell da hin greifen musste|uhoh:. Endlich der Wiederstand ließ ein Aal erhoffen und es war einer, kein großer aber immerhin 300g. 
Wahnsinn diese ganzen bisse in der kurtzen zeit.
9:00-10:00 Uhr Bisse blieben aus, Spot wechsel
10:20-13 Uhr Außer Brassen nichts mehr
Hoffe ich erwische demnächst einen besseren Tag. Heute war es recht bescheiden.


----------



## Norge Fan (3. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Auf meinem Hausgewässer läuft es z.Z. nicht anders.  
Aale nur bei Tageslicht,nachts geht fast nichts.    
Ich rede hier von den grossen Aalen,die Strippen beissen nachts immer noch.  
Letztes WE,75cm auf Köfi (18.00 Uhr),danach nichts mehr.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (3. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ich bin gezwungen im hellen auf Aal zu angeln, weil wir Nachtangelverbot haben...Nur zum Vereinsangeln dürfen wir bis 22:30 Uhr angeln. Ist leider so vorgegeben von der Pächterin. Macht aber nichts da die Aale rund um die Uhr beißen. In den letzten Tagen waren sie besonders in den früheren morgenstunden aktiv, genauso wie heute. Letztes Jahr im September liefen sie 2 wochen lang mittags:q. Also wer ein trübes, tiefes Gewässer hat kanns ruhig mal am tage auf aal probieren.
Von der größe her kann ich mich nicht beschweren am tage war mein größter Aal sogar größer als Nachts!


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (4. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Morgen früh gehts wieder los auf Aal, diesmal mit nem Kumpel. Mal schaun was da rauskommt!


----------



## Lucioperca17 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

...ich war gestern am wasser.nur ein einziger biss während dem kompletten ansitz-den konnte ich immerhin landen.ein 62er raubaal.
trotzdem versteh ich wieder mal nicht welche faktoren denn nun wieder nicht gepasst haben.ein paar tage zuvor liefs deutlich besser,dort wars sogar noch ein paar grad kälter und es war auch gestern genug leben im wasser.andere fische hopsten wie verrückt...#c


----------



## fishcatcher99 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Petri Jungs schöne Aale !#6

Also bei uns läuft schon seit einer Woche rein GAR NIX ! War grade wieder los , aber wenn man bis 23 uhr nichtz hat kann man bei uns eher einpacken  , was wir dann auch getan hatte . Vorher hatte ich immerhin mal 2 vorsichtige Bisse . Läuft mager im Moment kann nur besser werden ! 

gruß |wavey:


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (6. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

War gestern wie gesagt los. Und ihr seid nicht die einzigsten die ohne Aal nachhaus gegangen sind. Durch diesen ungemütlichen wetterumschwung innerhalb eines tages klappte es einfach nicht mehr. Die Tage davor bissen sie recht gut...
Dafür gabs einer sehr hohe aktivität bei den Brassen, Rotaugen, Güstern und Barschen. So eine aktivität habe ich noch nicht gesehen|bigeyes.


----------



## allrounderab (6. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

gestern nach paar mal schneidern lief es bei mir ganz gut.am bach angekommen war er schön angetrübt,ich spürte schon ab 17 uhr wo es gut begann zu regnen heute geht was. am anfang 2 weißfische und 2 gründlinge,dann ab halb 10 bis halb 12 ruhe,ich fing schon an zu fluchen,auf einmal pose in einem zug weg und abzug wie bei einem karpfen inklusive nehmen des freilaufs. anhieb sitzt richtig guter kampf,ich dachte schon so 1,2 bis 1,5 kg. zum vorschein kam ein knapp 70 aal,dick wie die wutz und ausgenommen 800 gramm schwer. einen kleineren von ca 55cm habe ich released und einen auf fischchen im hinderniss verloren,war sicher auch ein guter. davor die 4-5 begänge nicht einen zuppel. so ist das aalangeln eben manchmal.bilder wie immer keine,habe ich noch nie gemacht,evtl. fange ich mal damit an.


----------



## harrystephan (6. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin, moin!

Ich habe gestern Nacht nach vielen "suboptimalen" Ansitzen (Schnürsenkel oder gar keine Aalbisse) auf Köderfisch einen 80er Raubaal gefangen. Der einzige Biss kam um 01:45 h. Der Aal wog etwas mehr als 1kg.

Grüsse & Petri an die anderen Fänger


----------



## Aalhunter33 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Petri,,schöner Aal !  :k


----------



## Meteraal (8. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin, ich war von Freitag auf Samstag und von gestern auf heute los und habe insgesamt 3 Aale gefangen. In der ersten Nacht habe ich 2 gute Aale gefangen und einen weiteren Biss verhauen und in der Nacht konnte ich einen guten Aal von 73 cm fangen. #6Vielleicht fahre ich diese Nacht wieder los, wenn es die "Regierung" zulässt...|bla:


----------



## StefanN :) (8. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin Leute, 

war von Freitag auf Samstag mit Guido und Lenn auf Aal, zuerst fings nicht so toll an...bis 1 uhr nachts tat sich einfach nichts..dann bekam ich einen Biss..nach ein paar minuten war aber auch nichts mehr, so kontorllierte ich die rute, kaum hatte ich die Rute draußen sprang der andere bissanzeiger hoch und schnur wurde von der rolle gerissen....leider wars das, 10 sek später war der fisch weg...nagut.10 min später das gleiche, diesmal aber konnte ich den anschlag verwerten und der fisch hing! ein 67er Schuppi kam hervor...dann war wieder eine stunde pause.
Erneut Biss und diesmal ein Aal! Der kleine hatte vllt 35-40 cm und durfte natürlich wieder schwimmen.Dann wurde es hell, lennart der die ganze nacht nichts hatte..bekam dann auch endlich den ersehnten biiss und verwandelte ihn. 70er Aal nicht schlecht . kaum haben wir seinen fisch versorgt tanzte mein bissanzeiger erneut, ebenfalls ein aal, zwar nich der größte, aber schön zum braten  

[URL=http://img213.*ih.us/i/img5211wa.jpg/]http://img213.*ih.us/img213/1820/img5211wa.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
[/URL]


----------



## GuidoOo (8. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

und ich hab mit den beiden gnadenlos abgeschneidert. 2 bisse,das wars


----------



## börnie (8. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> trotzdem versteh ich wieder mal nicht welche faktoren denn nun wieder nicht gepasst haben.ein paar tage zuvor liefs deutlich besser,dort wars sogar noch ein paar grad kälter und es war auch gestern genug leben im wasser.andere fische hopsten wie verrückt...#c



....das verstehe ich manchmal auch nicht.
es gibt tage, da passt einfach ALLES !
wetter, köder, angelstelle ....motivation. an solchen tagen hat man meistens sternstunden erlebt. 
und dann sitzt man wieder bei solchen bedingungen am wasser und würde seinen rechten arm verwetten, nicht ohne anständigen aal abzuschließen und es passiert---- nichts !
woran das liegt ??!!! 

so eine nummer hatte ich vor 4 tagen. wasser warm, kein wind, extrem dunkel, leichter regen, gute angelstelle. *ergebniss:*  nichts außer einer 4pfund brasse und zig nervigen barschen.
tage zuvor : ostwind, deutliche abkühlung nach sonnenuntergang (regelrecht schweinekalt).
*ergebniss:* einen mitte 60er und einen 75er bis 12°°. danach einen größeren auf köfi in den seerosen verloren und zwei weitere bisse.

sie sind und bleiben einfach unberechenbar...


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (9. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Von Samstag auf Sonntag hatten wir Nachtangeln vom Verein aus am Schwonauer see. Die menge stimmte aber die größe nicht. 4 stück 31cm,39cm,45cm und 51cm. Außer der 51er schwimmen wieder alle|supergri. So viele kleine Aale habe ich noch nie in einer nacht gefangen...


----------



## Lucioperca17 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



börnie schrieb:


> ....das verstehe ich manchmal auch nicht.
> es gibt tage, da passt einfach ALLES !
> wetter, köder, angelstelle ....motivation. an solchen tagen hat man meistens sternstunden erlebt.
> und dann sitzt man wieder bei solchen bedingungen am wasser und würde seinen rechten arm verwetten, nicht ohne anständigen aal abzuschließen und es passiert---- nichts !
> ...


 
...ja so seh ich das auch.bei mir wars ähnlich.das eine mal wo es wirklich gut lief hatte es als wir heimgingen sogar knapp unter 10 grad...!
was komisch ist ist dass sich das manchmal in so kurzen abständen so schlagartig ändert.ich mein 2,3 tage später ist die mondphase ja noch ähnlich.es herrschte auch kein wetterumschwung und gar nix-und plötzlich ist tote hose.
genauso mit den beisszeiten.früher kann ich mich erinnern gings meistens los in der dämmerung und ab 12 ging dann nimmer viel-mittlerweile ists genau umgekehrt.ne zeitlang hatte ich bei 4,5 ansitzen immer erst bisse nach 12 uhr- beim letzten mal an diesem see aber plötzlich um 11 uhr einen biss und danach war sense.
was auch sehr merkwürdig ist: die letzten paar ansitze hab ich eine rute auf wurm und eine auf köfi ausgelegt statt beide auf köfi-ich hatte aber noch keinerlei beifänge
(müsste ich aber eh zurücksetzen)! in dem see hat es einen top karpfenbestand,auch schleien hat es einige und auch barsche ein paar-aber nix.kein einziges mal kam was andres an den haken...#c
was mir auch noch immer wieder extrem auffiel die letzten jahre beim aal: wenns dann anfängt zu beissen dann meist an einer rute nach der andren.da hab dann ich nen biss,kumpel gleich danach nen biss,ich nachm einwerfen wieder einen...davor und danach kann dann wieder stundenlang sabbat sein...|kopfkrat


----------



## fishcatcher99 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hi ,

Hab jez nach zahlreichen , erfolglosen Ansitzen endlich mal wieder n Aal Landen können ... zwar nur ein 55er Schnürsenkel , aber Aal is Aal !#6 

gruss #h


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (10. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> ...was mir auch noch immer wieder extrem auffiel die letzten jahre beim aal: wenns dann anfängt zu beissen dann meist an einer rute nach der andren.da hab dann ich nen biss,kumpel gleich danach nen biss,ich nachm einwerfen wieder einen...davor und danach kann dann wieder stundenlang sabbat sein...|kopfkrat


 
Genau das habe ich auch schon vor ein paar Wochen erlebt. Auf 4 ausgelegten Ruten rappelt es bei 2 von denen. Angelkollege und ich springen gleichzeitig hin, gleichzeitiger Anhieb, gleichzeitiger Drill, gleichzeitige Landung. Leider lief die Kamera nicht mit...

Ich habe jetzt immer einen Haken mit frischem Köder präpariert zu liegen. Wenn es nämlich beisst, kann ich den Aal schnell landen, versorgen und dann mit neuem Vorfach die Rute schnell wieder rauswerfen. Das spart vielleicht nur 3 min, aber wenn sie nur 5 min an dem Abend beissen, muss man diese Zeit bestmöglich nutzen.


----------



## moon2k3 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Bei uns hier in meck pomm anner Elde läufts recht gute 

Sonntag nach gegen 23:30 nen 69 Raubaal auf tauwurm 

und Gestern nacht bzw heute früh um 2 uhr nen 74 cm Raub auf köfifetzen mit Tauwurmstücken ( war ne richtig fette schlange ) 

die wochen davor lief es aber nur sehr sehr mässig :/
da bin ich sogar von der Elbe ein abend mit schneider nach hause und das hatte ich wirklich noch nie :/


----------



## Meteraal (10. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin, 
konnte die Nacht wieder zuschlagen. Um 1:20 schnappte sich dieser 78er Aal mit 2 Pfund einen Tauwurm an meiner Posenmontage. Mein Kollege konnte vorher auch noch einen schönen 67 er Aal landen und nach den beiden Aalen war nichts mehr in der Nacht, kein Biss auf Taui oder Köderfisch. Naja, werde mal sehen was heute Nacht geht, gleich wieder los... bin schon gespannt...werde berichten...


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (10. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@Meteraal:
schöne dinger die du da rausziehst! Petri#6.
Natürlich auch Petri an den rest...


----------



## vermesser (11. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ihr habt es alle gut. Bei uns beißen nur die blöden Karpfen, sogar nachdem man mit Köfi-Stücken anfüttert  !


----------



## yassin (11. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

ich hab heutnacht auch nach langer Zeit wieder was gefangen.
der eine hatte 62 und der andere 54cm.
Bilder reich ich noch nach #6


----------



## Meteraal (11. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Nabend,

@ Friedfisch-Spezie: Petrie Dank!

bin wie gestern schon angekündigt wieder losgezogen zum Aalhunting. Als ich am Angelplatz ankam, fing es auch prompt an zu schütten, also schnell das Feldbett und den Schirm aufgebaut und die restlichen Sachen unter dem Bett verstaut. Danach habe ich begonnnen die Ruten zu montieren (bzw. eine Rute, weil dies eine Steckrute ist). Nachdem ich dann um ca. 22:30 die Ruten ausgelegt hatte, habe ich mir erst mal Mutter´s guten Kartoffelsalat zu Gemüte geführt um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen, aber leider passierte ersteinmal nichts. Erst pünktlich um 00:30 (eine Uhrzeit zu der ich dort schon verhäatnismäßig viele Aale fangen konnte!) bekam ich einen Biss.

Ich dachte schon: Dat geit ja gut los...pünktlich den ersten Aal!
Aber erstens kommt es ander und zweitens als man denkt, und der Fisch ließ leider nach kurzer Zeit wieder los, obwohl die Schnur frei abziehen konnte! Schade! 

Eine dreiviertel Stunde später bekam ich einen weiteren, sehr zögerlichen Biss, der ebenfalls recht schnell wieder los ließ!

Erst heute Morgen um 5:00 konnte ich wieder einen Biss auf meine mit Tauwurm beköderte Rute verzeichnen. (auf die Rute hatte ich auch meinen 78er gefangen; also gutes Omen) Nach kurzem Warten setzte ich den Anhieb und der Wiederstand ließ auf einen besseren Aal hoffen. Nach kurzen Tauziehen war der Kampf entschieden und ich konnte einen schönen 64er Aal im Eimer verstauen. Zufrieden packte ich die Sachen zusammen und fuhr mit meinen Fahrrad und Anhänger nach Hause.


----------



## John Doe12 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Schöner Aal und klasse Bilder Petri.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (12. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Neben einem 62er Schnürsenkel ging heute Nacht noch ein dicker 89er mit ca. 1,6kg an den Tauwurm. Da die Bremse anfänglich zu weich eingestellt war, tippte ich erst auf Barbe.


----------



## Prinzchen (12. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Schöner Fisch - Dickes Petri von mir.


----------



## Hefti (12. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin
Hab letzten Montag einen 74er Aal (750 g.) auf ein halbes Rotauge gefangen. 
Leider keine Bilder gemacht.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Lucioperca17 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



börnie schrieb:


> ....das verstehe ich manchmal auch nicht.
> es gibt tage, da passt einfach ALLES !
> wetter, köder, angelstelle ....motivation. an solchen tagen hat man meistens sternstunden erlebt.
> und dann sitzt man wieder bei solchen bedingungen am wasser und würde seinen rechten arm verwetten, nicht ohne anständigen aal abzuschließen und es passiert---- nichts !
> ...


 
...ich hatte gestern mal wieder so einen tag bzw. nacht.
für mich sahs top aus.schön warm noch,recht dunkel,kein mond gesehn,auch die mondphase sollte ja eigentlich gut sein,ab und zu einsetzender leichter regen....als ich ans wasser kam war recht viel leben drin,fische sprangen und frassen-also extra beide ruten mit wurm bestückt ,eine kurz über grund,eine 1m tief und hoffnungsvoll gewartet-nix.
nachher hab ich eine rute mit nem schönen kleinen köfi bestückt (zuerst ohne kopf dann ein ganzes)-half alles nix.
es blieb ein totaler schneiderabend ohne einen einzigen zupfer.#c
mein kumpel hatte etwas grössere köfis dran,auch bei ihm absolute tote hose...4 ruten in mehreren stunden (ich hatte schon um 8 abends begonnen) komplett ohne zupfer!
p.s.: petri den fängern denen es wohl deutlich besser erging...besonders aalround-spinner mit seinem feuerwehrschlauch von aal...

http://img839.*ih.us/img839/5417/sdc11052.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

damit ich auch mal ein fangbild drin hab,hab ich hier mal eines von den erfolgreicheren abenden reingestellt ,auch von diesem jahr ,glaub vor 2 monaten oder so.
sind allerdings nicht so schön in szene gesetzt,der kleinere hatte glaub paar cm über 70 und er grössere 83cm. (die platten sind 40 auf 40 cm)


----------



## rainbowrunner (15. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Nach längerer Aalbeißflaute konnte ich die Nacht endlich wieder einen fetten 79ziger dem Main abringen. Das war gegen 22:30, danach wure der NO-Wind immer stärker bis stürmisch und nix ging mehr. Trotzdem




Gruß, rainbowrunner


----------



## Dreimaster (15. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

In diesem Jahr mein bisher größter Aal aus dem Nord-Ostsee Kanal. 85cm und 1,2kg biss bem Zanderangeln auf einen Köderfisch.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (16. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ich kann von eben neben einem kurz vor dem landen von selber releasten ca. 60er noch einen wohlgenährten 81er Aal auf Tauwurm mit Muschi, ääööhhhm Muschelduft vermelden.


----------



## penell (17. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

nach einer Schneidernacht, dann doch noch einen schönen fetten erbeuten können.
86cm und 1.5kilo
damit dann auch meine neue PB|supergri
Gebissen auf nen 12cm Rotauge


----------



## Aalhunter33 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

|bigeyes #r


----------



## Meteraal (19. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin,
ich war die Nacht erneut bei Sturm und Regen los (und hatte nur 2 kleine Schirme dabei!). Bereits um 22:50 konnte ich einen schönen 71er Aal landen. Danach klarte der Himmel auf und es Biss nichts mehr. Erst als es um 3:00 sich wieder zuzog, bekamm ich erneut einen Biss. Nachdem der Fsch gut Schnur genommen hatte und wieder anfing zu ziehen, setzte ich einen satten Anhieb und spürte gleich das es ein guter ist. Als ich ihn bis 2 Meter an das Ufer herangepumt hatte, sah ich einen verdammten guten Aal im Lichtkegel der Stirnlampe, jedoch drehte sich der Aal so in das dichte Kraut hinein das ich ihn nicht landen konnte mit dem Kescher. Was tun? Schuhe aus in ab ins Wasser, einmal tief ins Kraut gefasst und den Aal samt 2 kg Kraut gelandet....:vik: 

Neuer Personal Best mit 81 cm und 2,3 Pfund!


----------



## vermesser (19. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ich war gestern auch los und auch letzte Woche...da rührt sich momentan gar nix aalmäßig...

@ Meteraal: auf welchen Köder fängst Du solche Aale und mit welchen Methoden? Irgendwas besonderes? Bei mir läufts im Moment nicht, vielleicht kann man ja was verbessern?


----------



## Meteraal (19. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin vermesser,

nein ich benutze keine außergewöhnliche Köder geschweige denn Montagen.  Gefangen habe ich die Aale in der letzten Zeit alle ausnahmelos auf  große Tauwürmer an der einfachen Posen- oder Grundmontage. Komischerweise beißen die großen Aale nicht auf die Köfi-Ruten, die zumeist direkt daneben liegen.

Viel wichtiger ist:

1) starkes Gerät! Sollte aber selbstverstänlich sein und Kleinteile wie Haken und Wirbel nur in beste Qualität.

2) Desweiteren ist mir aufgefallen, dass alle Aale in letzter Zeit (außer der 71 von dieser Nacht) nach 12:00 gebissen haben! Dazu muss man jedoch wiederum sagen, dass jedes Gewässer andere "Eigenarten" besitzt, kann also bei dir wieder ganz anders aussehen. Außerdem hat mich auch gewundert, dass die Aale gestern bzw. heute so gut gebissen haben, obwohl es ziemlich kalt war die letzten Tage und es am Angeltag auch stürmisch war. Also am besten immer los gehen, wenn es die Zeit erlaubt

3) Zudem ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich alle Aale nur auf die Ruten fange, die direkt an dem Kraut liegen. Auf Ruten die nur 2m davon entfernt liegen, bis jetzt nicht ein Biss und das ausnahmelos!


----------



## harrystephan (19. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin, moin!

Hier mein Nachtrag vom letzten Wochenende:

4 schöne Aale zum Räuchern zwischen 65 und 70 cm mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 2250 gr. 

Dies scheint die beste Aalsaison der letzten Jahre zu werden.

Mal schauen was der Herbst noch bringt...

Grüsse & Petri


----------



## theundertaker (19. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Starke Geräte @ Meteraal...absolut ernst gemeintes dickes Petri zu den dicken Aalen...Wahnsinn...


----------



## vermesser (20. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ich trag mich auch endlich mal wieder in die Fängerliste ein. Gestern gab es um 22.15 einen schönen 60er Aal auf Tauwurm auf einem Futterplatz aus Tauwurmstücken, Aalpellets und Fischstücken. Leider der einzige Biss, aber Fisch ist Fisch...

@ Meteraal: Danke. Ich angel auch fast ausnahmslos mit Tauwürmern und meistens an der Pose und dicht am Rand, Kraut, Schilf oder was auch immer...was das Gerät betrifft, hast Du absolut recht. Zu schwaches Gerät geht bei Aalen ganz schnell nach hinten los...ein 30er Vorfach ist angemessen und auch der Rest sollte schon einiges aushalten und nicht zu kompliziert sein.

Wahrscheinlich hab ich einfach ein paar schlechte Tage erwischt...


----------



## DerJonsen (20. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

bei mir warn die letzten beiden Aalansitze auch Schneider, Vorgestern 2 Bisse gehabt, aber anscheinend nicht lange genug gewartet, einmal die komplette Monatge hinter mir ins Gebüsch gehagelt, tippe aber nicht auf Aal, bei unserem Gewässer dann eher Schleie, egal nächste Woche gehts wieder raus, ein paar will ich noch dieses Jahr dann hab ich genug 

bei uns beißen sie übrigens so gut wie nie auf Köfi, immer nur auf Tauwurm...


----------



## fishcatcher99 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hi ,

Find das Klasse was ihr hier für Aale fangt #6
*Ganz dickes Petri ! #6*

Bei Uns läuft es dies Jahr auch ganz gut ! Nur was mich dies Jahr wirklich überrascht , ist das wir so viele Aale auf Köfis fangen |bigeyes Davor die Jahre haben wir auch immer ne Rute mit nem kleinen Köfi draussen gehabt , aber nie nen Aal gefangen und dies Jahr schon jede Menge auf Köfi . Und das nichtmal nur die Grossen  sondern auch so 50- 60cm Schleicher . Na ja mir is auch egal wodrauf se beissen Hauptsache se beissen mal wieder . :l

Was läuft denn bei euch besser ... der tote Köfi oder doch der gute alte Wurm ? ( Oder vllt sogar was ganz anderes  wie Leber , Hünerdarm etc ... #c) 

Gruss #h

P.S: Gestern Abend auch wieder n 60er Schleicher  , diesmal wieder auf Wurm.


----------



## marcus7 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hatte die Hoffnung auf nen vernünftigen Aal ja schon fast aufgegeben, aber letzte Nacht hats dann doch noch geklappt

Gebissen ca. um 1.30Uhr auf ein aufgepopptes Rotauge 70cm überm Kraut.

82cm und 2,5Pf.

Einen schönen Biss hatte ich noch auf ein Rotauge an der Posenrute, der ziemlich schnell abgespult hat. Er muss wohl etwas Wiederstand bemerkt haben und hat losgelassen, aber vorher hat er den Köfi noch ordentlich zerquetscht.

Und in der Morgendämemrung noch ein hechtchen, welches kurz vorm Ufer das 40er Vorfach zersägt hat...


----------



## Meteraal (20. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin, 

vielen dank für die Petries! Natürlich auch Petrie Heil den anderen Fängern!

@ Ja, nen 30er Mono-Vorfach sollte es mindestens sein. Ich selbst habe ein abriefsfestes 32er Mono Vorfach, jedoch bin ich schon am überlegen, ob ich die Tauwürmeer in dem Gewässer nicht auch lieber mit einem 7x7 Vorfach fische, wie ich es an meinen Köfi-Ruten praktiziere, weil wenn es so weitergeht, dann kann da auf Taui auch ganz schnell mal nen 90+ Aal am Haken sein. Und wenn es dann ganz doof kommt und der wieder irgendwo im Kraut oder sonstwo festhängt, raspelt der dass Vorfach mal ganz schnell durch und deswegen denke ich auch dass solche Kleinteile Qualität haben müssen. ich will zumindest nicht riskieren, dass mir so ein Kapitaler verloren geht!
Da geb ich ich lieber ma 2 Mark mehr aus und bin im schlimmsten Falle auf der sicheren Seite.


Heute Abend geht es wieder los, mal schauen was läuft...


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (21. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hier noch ein 82er von heute Abend, der sich sehr schwer gegen die Strömung ranpumpen ließ. Die Küchenwaage bestätigte mein Empfinden, dass der Schleicher für seine Länge sehr fett ist: 1,3kg.
Zwei ca. 50er Zahnseide- Aale wurden wieder released.


----------



## Meteraal (21. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin, 

wie angekündigt habe ich auch diese Nacht wieder auf Aal geangelt und konnte einen wohlgenährten 71er Aal mit 1,4 Pfund fangen. Einen weiteren kleinen Aal habe ich gleich dem Fang wieder zurückgesetzt!


Sooo das war auch die letzte Angelnacht in den Ferien, leider! Dann werde ich in nächster zeit nur am We zum Aalangeln kommen.Ätzend!:r


----------



## notme (21. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ich war am gestrigen Abend auch mal wieder auf Aaltour.. Um circa 20.00 Uhr angefangen waren es erst zwei obligatorische Barsche. Um 23.30 war es dann ein 60er Aal der meinem Tauwurm nicht wiederstehen konnte. Habe noch bis 5.00 Uhr weitergeangelt, jedoch ohne Ergebnisse. Ausgelegt waren 3 Ruten (Tauwurm, Fischfetzen, 1x wechselnd (Wurm/Fetzen)).


----------



## Schnubbi (23. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ich war auch mal wieder los 
hatte komischerweise alles andere auser Aale gebissen 
konnte erst ne bachforelle von 45cm mit einen fischfetzen überlisten und ne Std später nochmal eine mit 33cm (Wurm) und zum Abschluss noch ne rutte von 32 cm (Wurm)


----------



## Feeder-Freak-1993 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

War heute morgen los eig zum Brassenangeln.. um 11:30 da gewesen .. dann bis um 12:30 nix mehr und dann sprang mein Bissanzeiger hoch(Ü-Ei) .. anschlag und gedrillt .. dachte es wäre ne schöne Brasse aber nix .. ist schöner aal von 67 cm geworden :vik:


----------



## bo74 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hey. 
Geht denn keiner mehr Aal angeln ?


----------



## vermesser (25. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Doch, wir waren gestern. Aber es ist Vollmond und ohne Wolken nachts taghell! Da geht nicht viel und wie erwartet biss von 20.30 - 0.00 nichts außer ner Güster, trotz anfüttern, verschiedener Köder und absuchen aller erfolgversprechenden Plätze an dem Teich...kannste knicken momentan, warte mal ne Woche, dann geht wieder was, zumal es wärmer werden soll.


----------



## yassin (25. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

ich hab vorgestern Nacht BEI VOLLMOND drei Schleicher erwischt mit 57, 63 und 71 cm

alle haben zwischen 23 und 24 uhr gebissen, den rest der Nacht ging garnichts mehr.
Wenn ich die Bilder von meinem Kumpel bekomme stelle ich sie sofort rein


----------



## GuidoOo (25. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



bo74 schrieb:


> Hey.
> Geht denn keiner mehr Aal angeln ?



Für viele beginnt wieder die Schule.
Mich eingeschlossen.
Zudem ist das Wetter das aller letzte Momentan, jedenfalls bei uns!

Petri Yassin


----------



## Koalano1 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Für viele beginnt wieder die Schule.
> Mich eingeschlossen.
> Zudem ist das Wetter das aller letzte Momentan, jedenfalls bei uns!
> 
> Petri Yassin


 
Nicht nur bei euch, bei uns ist auch für heute Dauerregen angesagt:c Dazu noch ne Unwetterwarnung vor Überschwemmungen...
Am We soll´s zum Glück etwas besser werden!


----------



## fishcatcher99 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

ja bei mir gehn auch die Ferien zu Ende . Wie immer warnse Klasse und fast nur ausgelegt mit angeln und Fussball . Hab sicher 30 Abende bzw Nächte am Wasser verbracht , zwar nicht immer Fisch gefangen  aber  das war schon oke ! :l

Wetter spielt bei uns auch nich mehr mit #q!

Gruss #h


----------



## vermesser (26. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Trotzdem werden wir es heut abend wieder versuchen...das Wetter ist zwar auch hier grausam, aber die Wolken haben zumindest den Vorteil, daß der Mond nicht voll aufs Wasser scheint...


----------



## solifischer (26. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Gestern konnte ich um ca. 22 Uhr einen 67 cm Aal überlisten.


----------



## DerJonsen (26. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hab Gestern bei Taghelligkeit 3 Stück erwischt, einer gute 85 Cm, wenn der der Erste gewesen wäre, häte der 65er nicht dran glauben müssen, Bilder ist immer so ne Sache, ich stell mich ziemlich doof an die vom Hadny zu kriegen, leider sind sie auch nich sonderlich schön :c


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (27. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



DerJonsen schrieb:


> Hab Gestern bei Taghelligkeit 3 Stück erwischt, einer gute 85 Cm, wenn der der Erste gewesen wäre, häte der 65er nicht dran glauben müssen, Bilder ist immer so ne Sache, ich stell mich ziemlich doof an die vom Hadny zu kriegen, leider sind sie auch nich sonderlich schön :c


 
Auf Köfi? Beim Tauwurm hat man ja eigentlich nur Grundeln dran, jedenfalls am Main (wobei das beim Köfi auch schon mal passiert).


----------



## DerJonsen (27. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Nein, Tauwurm, nicht direkt im Hauptarm, es gibt aber n paar Stellen am Main wo ich noch nicht eine Grundel gefangen habe, war diese Saison allerdings auch maximal 15-20 mal am Hauptmain...

aber Tageshelligkeit mitten in der Nacht hätte ich schreiben müssen...


----------



## baron007 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

läuft bei euch der Tauwurm oder Köfi zur Zeit besser?


----------



## dodo12 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin ich habe vorgestern Nacht meinen ersten Aal in der Werse (kleiner Fluss im Münsterland) auf Tauwurm gefangen! 





Ich hoffe der Bann ist jetzt gebrochen... :-D

Liebe Grüße, Dominik


----------



## Raubfischzahn (28. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Petri zu den schönen Aalen!


Was habt ihr denn für Erfahrungen wie es mit der Beisslaune der Aale so Anfang September ist? Hat man da noch gute Chancen auf Aal?


----------



## baron007 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

bei uns ist zur Zeit wirklich der Wurm drin
die Aale wollen einfach nicht mehr beissen.


----------



## xonnel (29. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hallo !

Die letzten beiden Nächte 13 Aale zwischen circa 35cm bis rauf auf 84cm.
Köder war Tauwurm, Beisszeit zwischen 18:30 und 03:00 Uhr.


----------



## tyirian (29. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Das mit der Jahreszeit würde mich auch mal interessieren.

Wir waren von Donnterstag auf Freitag nachtfischen und haben nur 2 untermaßige Aale in der Nacht gefangen. 3 schöne Aale wurden von meinem Kumpel in der früh gefangen.


----------



## -iguana (30. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Morgen zusammen,

hab Gestern Nachmittag beim Ansitz auf Karpfen einen 56er Aal als Beifang auf Wurm gefangen. Obwohl Beifang ja eigentlich nicht stimmt, hab nämlich keinen Karpfen erwischt! 

Gruß Tom


----------



## baron007 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

das klappt doch wenigstens bei Euch, bei uns läuft Null.
Wir sitzen von 17-3 Uhr freuen uns wenn wir wenigstens einen Biss bekommen.
Werden am Wochenende noch einmal los


----------



## H.Christians (30. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hier geht zur Zeit auch gar nichts auf Aal. Nicht auf Wurm oder Köderfisch.

Hoffentlich wird das nochmal besser werden.


----------



## harrystephan (31. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin, moin!

Hier mein Nachtrag vom letzten Wochenende:

Freitag/Samstag: 4 Aale zum Räuchern 3 x 70cm und 1 x 80 cm mit einem Gesamtgewicht von ausgenommen 2900 gr. 
Samstag/Sonntag: 3 Aale (1 x 80+, 1 x 70+ und 1 x 60 cm) mit einem Gesamtgewicht ausgenommen von 2050 gr.
Montag/Dienstag: 1 Aal mit 60 cm (ohne Foto)

Mal schauen was da noch kommt...

Grüsse & Petri


----------



## Backfire (1. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Dickes Petri zu den schönen Aalen.
Ich versuchs und versuchs und versuchs...
Ich angel mir hier am Main schon fast nen Wolf, und mein pb liegt bei 73cm.
Ihr fangt die ja wohl irgendwie im "vorbeigehen"...
(Neid |supergri) Ich hätte gern auch mal sone dicke Schlange ab 80 aufwärts.

mfg Backi


----------



## Brikz83 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



backfire schrieb:


> dickes petri zu den schönen aalen.
> Ich versuchs und versuchs und versuchs...
> Ich angel mir hier am main schon fast nen wolf, und mein pb liegt bei 73cm.
> Ihr fangt die ja wohl irgendwie im "vorbeigehen"...
> ...


 
ferkel alarm!!!!!!


----------



## -iguana (1. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ein Ferkel wie er im Buche steht!!!


----------



## John Doe12 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Petri, na da schlagen die beiden "Hannoveraner" ja wieder zu.

Schönen Gruß aus Ostfriesland und schickt noch ein paar Aale vorbei, obwohl ich hab eigentlich genug|supergri

Martin


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (1. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Backfire schrieb:


> Dickes Petri zu den schönen Aalen.
> Ich versuchs und versuchs und versuchs...
> Ich angel mir hier am Main schon fast nen Wolf, und mein pb liegt bei 73cm.
> Ihr fangt die ja wohl irgendwie im "vorbeigehen"...
> (Neid |supergri) Ich hätte gern auch mal sone dicke Schlange ab 80 aufwärts.



Ist eigentlich gar nicht so schwer: Fische nicht da, wo alle anderen Fischen. Sprich: Nicht da angeln, wo man problemlos mit Auto und Bierkasten an das Wasser fahren kann, sondern mal ein paar Meter laufen.


----------



## John Doe12 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Klingt komisch, ist aber so|supergri|supergri|supergri

Martin


----------



## Kleintierangler (2. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

in ffm sindlingen gibt es aal nur muß auch die uhrzeit passen!


----------



## DerJonsen (2. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

War Vorgestern mal draußen und nachdem wir zwei Sonntagsaale am hellichten Tag mit jeweils ca 70 cm erwischt hatten(das erste mal an diesem Gewässer dass wir Aale vor 21 Uhr gefangen haben!!!) hat noch dieser schöne Bursche gebissen, knapp 90cm...alle auf Tauwurm

Der Bursche hat ewig gespielt, hätte schon gewettet dass es sich nicht um Aal handelt, die 3 Gr. Knicklichtpose abgetaucht aufgetaucht ...gewandert undd wieder runter und wieder hoch, hab paar Mins gewartet, hat sich gelohnt!

http://img163.*ih.us/img163/4825/31082010357.th.jpg

Ein Weiterer mit ca 80 cm durfte wieder schwimmen nachdem er uns den Haken nach der Landung vor die Füße gekotzt hatte!:m


----------



## Honeyball (2. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Na sowas... |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Backfire schrieb:


> (Neid |supergri) Ich hätte gern auch mal sone dicke Schlange



Na, der Monat fängt ja schon wieder vielversprechend an...:m













(Ach so, und noch 'nen Tipp: Wenn Du den Spamfilter in Deinem Mailprogramm abschaltest, bekommst Du massenweise Tipps zu dem Thema... :m  )


----------



## firemirl (3. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@Honeyball

Na, da warste aber langsam. Macht das dass Alter oder sind Deine Bots eingeschlafen? |supergri


----------



## notme (3. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Waren gestern Abend von 19-1.30 unterwegs, garnichts. Insgesamt 5 Ruten mit Köderfisch / Wurm. Kumpel hat nen Tag vorher noch ne Quappe gefangen (und zurückgesetzt). Nervig war dann auch noch toller Nebel der sich ab 22.00 schon sehr intensiv breitgemacht hat. Mal gucken ob sich heute Abend was tut


----------



## -iguana (3. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Gestern an der Donau Nähe Regensburg mit nem Kollegen unterwegs gewesen. Ziemliches Hochwasser udn daher nicht so toll..

auf 5 Stunden 1 Aal mit ca 50cm.


----------



## Norge Fan (5. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Fangzeit: gestern Mittag um 11.00. 
Köder:    Rotauge
Leider blieb es der Einzige. 
Waren von 06.00 bis 14.00 auf dem Wasser und mein Schwiegervater durfte ihn dann für`s Foto in die Kamera halten.


----------



## Meteraal (5. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Petrie zu dem Aal! Ich selbst war letztes we und dieses we jeweils von samstag auf sonntag die Nächte los und leider nichts außer einen 3kg Brassen gefangen; keinen Aal.Was mir aber auch aufgefallen ist, dass das Kraut schon sehr zurückgegangen ist, vor dem ich sonst immer die Aale gefangen habe. Vielleicht haben sich die Aale schon in tiefere Gefilde zurückgezogen, obwohl das Wasser am Ufer noch wwarm ist. Naja, ichwerde dran bleiben und weiter versuchen, große Aale zu fangen ist eben nicht einfach...


----------



## Norge Fan (5. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Da könnte was dran  sein,der 80`von oben biss in ca. 5m Tiefe.                  
Der See ist max. 6m tief.


----------



## Meteraal (5. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ja ok, dann werde ich das nächste mal ein paar tiefere Stellen aufsuchen. Ich hatte mir das schon gedacht, dass die sich in tieferes Wasser zurückgezogen haben, denn es war sie letzte Nacht wirklich schweinekalt!


----------



## vermesser (6. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ein kleiner Nachtrag von mir: Ich habe am Donnerstag zwei wirklich schönen Schlangen auf Taui gefangen, ein Kumpel eine auf Köfi...und der olle Sack hat Freitag, als ich nicht konnte, gleich nochmal zwei nachgelegt...sie beißen also...


----------



## drathy (6. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Also ich war von Samstagabend von 20-23.30 Uhr mit meinem Vater unterwegs...hatten 4 Ruten mit Wurm und 2 mit KöFi bestückt und nicht mal einen Biss gehabt!  Das einzig positive war, dass selbst die Krabben anscheinend paralysiert waren oder ausgestorben sind...


----------



## Aalhunter33 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ich glaube ich bin immer* zur falschen Zeit und am falschen Ort !?!

:c#q:c


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (6. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin moin,
wir hatten am WE Aalangeln vom Boot aus. 
Die Aale liefen recht gut 2 (45,46cm)untermaßige, 2 maßige(foto)51cm und 210g, 66cm 490g. Durch meine Dummheit noch einen anderen guten von ungefähr 400g verloren#q. Kann nur bestätigen das sie tief stehen. Bei uns ist die tiefste stelle im See 16m und gebissen haben sie in 7-8m.
Petri Heil an alle erfolgreichen.


----------



## junglist1 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin,
war von Freitag auf Samstag Nacht los, von 18.00 - 08.00 Uhr.
Hätt ´mir die Nacht sparen können, die drei Aale die ich gefangen habe, bissen alle in der Zeit zwischen 5 - 6 Uhr.

MfG

Kai


----------



## vermesser (8. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Tja, das war gestern wohl nix: Trotz großem Optimismus und ner bewährt guten und angefütterten Stelle hatten wir von 20-0.00 Uhr nicht einen Biss...weder auf Köfi noch auf Tauwurm, weder am Grund im Tiefen noch flach an den Seerosen...der eisig kalte Ostwind und ziemlich unruhiges Wasser waren wohl nicht so ganz nach dem Geschmack der Schleicher...wann wird es endlich wieder Sommer? 
Nach einem wunderschönen Wurf in einen Baum haben wir das ganze dann wegen Erfolglosigkeit beendet.


----------



## _aal_Angler (9. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

hey leut´z ich konnte mal nach längere zeit mal wieder einen schleicher verhaften.war leider nur ein 49er und sehr dünn.gefangen habe ich ihn auf ein köfi mit Honig dipp.Da er so dünn und klein war habe ich kein Foto mit hoch geladen hoffe ihr habt Verständnis


----------



## vermesser (10. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Na is ja nicht dolle mit den Aalfängen momentan. Ist die Saison etwa schon wieder vorbei?

Ich hab gestern wieder mit nem Kumpel nen Ansitz von 20- 0.00 an einer bewährten Stelle gestartet...tja und nix war, nicht auf Wurm, nicht auf Köfi, nicht auf Fetzen...nicht auf Wurmbündel...ich weiß auch nicht...aber die Güstern waren sehr bissig :r !!


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (10. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin moin, 
war gestern abend für 3std bis sonnenuntergang(nachtangelverbot) mit dem Boot unterwegs.
Bei 10m geankert und Ruten ausgebracht. Schöner Ostwind gewesen der ordentlich wehte, Wasser war aufgewirbelt. Von den bedingungen her passte es, auch wenn ich den Ostwind nicht gerade bevorzuge. Die Rute war schon nach kurtzer Zeit krumm, aber es war nur ein Brassen. Es folgten noch 2 weitere, die meine Würmer deziemierten... 1 std bevor ich einpacken musste karm der erhoffte schleicher, untermaßig#d. Den kleinen versorgt und zurück mit ihm. In dieser zeit schaute ich nach zur anderen Rute und als ich sah das sich die weiche spitze zum wasser hinbiegte und die Rute rapelte, griff ich schnell dort hin und schlug noch nichtmal an, da der Fisch schon hing. Hochgekurbelt und es zeigte sich ein schöner Aal von 400g. Der Tag war gerettet und ich fuhr gemütlich nach hause.|rolleyes


----------



## DerJonsen (13. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

So Morgen nochmal nen Ansitz wagen, eigtl auf Zander aber wenn da nix geht wird ne Wurmrute Nachts ausgelegt, mal schaun ob noch was geht...


----------



## vermesser (16. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Oh wei, ich sehe schon...ich bin nicht der einzige, der keine Aale mehr fängt...echt schon wieder alles vorbei? Irgendwann müssen die doch auch bei dem Wetter noch fressen? So kalt is das Wasser doch noch nicht...


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (16. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@vermesser
war gestern nochmal los und hatte leider ne nullnummer geschoben (letzte nullnummer schon länger her)
Kann mich dieses Jahr nich beschweren mit Aal 90 % war fangtag. 
Aber du hast recht es kann noch nicht mit den Aalen zuende sein. Zumindest letztes Jahr hatte ich meine letzten anfang November:m


----------



## vermesser (17. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@Friedfisch-Spezi: Eigentlich kenn ich das auch so, daß die bis Ende Oktober noch beißen, wenn man weiß, wo man suchen muss...und die Beißzeiten sind arbeitnehmerfreundlich...!

Aber ich hab jetzt drei Nullnummern hintereinander geschoben...obwohl ich an den Stellen überall schon Aale gefangen habe...komisch...! Und die Fangmeldungen hier sind auch nicht grad überragend, wenn man das mal als Maßstab nimmt.


----------



## H.Christians (17. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hier in Ostfriesland geht schon seid Wochen nichts mehr. Nicht auf Wurm, auch nicht auf Köfi.

So langsam scheint man den wirklich katastrophalen Umgang mit Glasaalen etc. zu spüren. Wenn es so weiter geht, macht ein Angeln auf Aal kaum noch Sinn.


----------



## DerJonsen (18. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

so bei uns ging auch einige Zeit schon nichts mehr... wir sind insgesamt 4 Angler von 24-63J die ein Gewässer auf Aal befischen, und die letzten 3 Ansitze mit 2-8 Ruten waren ALLE NE NULLNUMMER 

zum Glück waren die Bärschlis beißfreudiger aber auch nur tagsüber (Nachts noch ein-zweimal nen Biss geehabt auf Köfi, der auch Raubaal-konform gewesen ist, aber auch da leider kein Erfolg)

egal nächste Saison wieder, stock grade mein Blinker/Wobbler Sortiment auf undd nächste Woche gehts dann mal auf Karpfen, müsste bei unserem Gewässer jetzt die beste Zeit losgehen...#6


----------



## erT (18. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Hier in Ostfriesland geht schon seid Wochen nichts mehr. Nicht auf Wurm, auch nicht auf Köfi.
> 
> So langsam scheint man den wirklich katastrophalen Umgang mit Glasaalen etc. zu spüren. Wenn es so weiter geht, macht ein Angeln auf Aal kaum noch Sinn.



Ich will ja nicht behaupten, dass dein erwähnter Umgang anständig wäre. Den Rückgang merkt man nicht erst seit Gestern.
Allerdings lief der Aal in diesem Sommer so gut wie lange nicht. Nun war der ganz August arschkalt, der September ebenfalls.
Da braucht es einen doch nicht wundern, dass nicht mehr viel geht.
Der Aalbestand ist hier immernoch größer als der jedes anderen Räubers.


----------



## xonnel (18. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hallo !

Die letzten 3 Nächte 9 Aale von 55 bis 82cm.
Die Beisszeit liegt recht konzentriert von 21 bis 22:30 Uhr.

Als Bonus gab es einen richtig fetten Selbstmörder Zander von 83cm beim Einholen auf einen aufgezogenen Tauwurm.


----------



## DerJonsen (19. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



xonnel schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Die letzten 3 Nächte 9 Aale von 55 bis 82cm.
> Die Beisszeit liegt recht konzentriert von 21 bis 22:30 Uhr.
> ...



hm vllt wage ich doch noch einen Nachtansitz Morgen, wieder mit Tauwrum und Köfi...ich werd berichten


----------



## Norge Fan (20. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Wir fangen unsere Aale z.Z. alle zwischen 10.00-14.00 Uhr. 
Die diggen Raubaale,alles auf Fisch.  
Am Sa. hatte mein Schwiegervater einen 75`und noch einen Biss versaut.


----------



## DerJonsen (20. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Wir fangen unsere Aale z.Z. alle zwischen 10.00-14.00 Uhr.
> Die diggen Raubaale,alles auf Fisch.
> Am Sa. hatte mein Schwiegervater einen 75`und noch einen Biss versaut.



wir haben diese Saison genau 2 Aale am Tag gefangen...diese auf Wurm und in einem maximal 2-3 m tiefen Gewässer... as war schon ne kleine Sensation dort 

wie tief ist es wo ihr fischt?


----------



## Norge Fan (20. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Der See ist max. 7m und wir fischen zwischen 3-6 m.


----------



## tyirian (21. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Da das Wetter ein paar Tage noch relativ warm sein soll. Werde ich es am Freitag nochmal versuchen. 
Bin gespannt was geht.


----------



## H.Christians (22. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Gestern abend seid langer Zeit endlich mal wieder Aale zu sehen bekommen.

2 konnte ich erwischen, zwei weitere haben sich an der Oberfläche wieder verabschiedet.

Größe bis ca 50 cm. Also für Ostfriesland normale Aale.

Sauvorsichtige Bisse, fast wie im Frühjahr.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (22. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ich werd morgen nachmittag mal wieder versuchen eine schlange zu verhaften. Wünscht mir Glück:vik:
|wavey:


----------



## börnie (22. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hallo,

ich war montag endlich auch mal wieder los.
das wetter war besch***, aber wenigstens verdeckte eine dicke wolkendecke den mond.
zuerst das übliche: nervige barsche. hab dann auf fifetz gewechselt.
gegen 21°° ein eher vorsichtiger biss und das brachte mir dann einen 73er an land. wenige minuten später nochmal ein guter biss, der hat nach 5 metern aber den braten gerochen und ausgespuckt. 
hab gegen 21.30 eingepackt, weil es gegossen hat wie aus eimern und dazu noch ein extremer wind.
ist irgendwie nicht meine saison dieses 2010...

mal sehen, vielleicht kommt noch was ....ansonsten wird 2011 alles besser...

gruss
börnie


----------



## tyirian (22. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Wie ködert ihr eigentlich eure Fischfetzen an? 
Oder was versteht ihr eigentlich unter Fischfetzen?


----------



## Peter51 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



tyirian schrieb:


> Wie ködert ihr eigentlich eure Fischfetzen an?
> Oder was versteht ihr eigentlich unter Fischfetzen?



wenn Du einen Friedfisch gefangen hast, klein schneiden, reißen is ne sauerei, und ein Stück an den Haken hängen.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (22. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Peter51 schrieb:


> wenn Du einen Friedfisch gefangen hast, klein schneiden, reißen is ne sauerei, und ein Stück an den Haken hängen.



Ich ergänze dich mal noch 

_"wenn Du einen Friedfisch gefangen hast, *töten,* klein schneiden, reißen is ne sauerei, und ein Stück an den Haken hängen."_


----------



## Dynator (23. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin , nach einigen Nullnummern werde ich Morgen auch noch mal einen Versuch starten , scheinbar hatten ja doch einige diese Woche was gefangen.  Trotz Vollmond ,frei nach dem Motto nur der Köder im Wasser fängt Fisch, werde ich mich an einer bereits bewerten Stelle setzen. Ich werde berichten...


----------



## tyirian (23. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@ Peter51 /Raubfischzahn

Der Ablauf ist mir schon klar.|uhoh:
 Nur was ist eurer Meinung nach das beste Fischfetzen Stück? Schwanzteil, Kopfteil, Filet etc.

Und wie hakt ihr zum Beispiel das Filet ein? Nur einmal mit der Hakenstpitze durch oder den Haken so gut verstecken wie möglich?


----------



## börnie (23. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



tyirian schrieb:


> @ Peter51 /Raubfischzahn
> 
> Der Ablauf ist mir schon klar.|uhoh:
> Nur was ist eurer Meinung nach das beste Fischfetzen Stück? Schwanzteil, Kopfteil, Filet etc.
> ...



Hallo,

da gibt es unterschiedliche möglichkeiten.

ich persönlich bevorzuge die klassische version : schwanz-stückchen. das nicht etwa deswegen, weil das schwanzstück dem aal besser schmeckt als ein stück aus dem rücken oder dem bauch, sondern weil er es immer richtig herum nimmt und man deswegen weniger fehlbisse hat.
ich ziehe das stück dann ganz einfach mit einer ködernadel so auf, dass die hakenspitze immer nach hinten (zur flosse) zeigt.

hat man nicht genug köfis, kann man nat. auch fetzen aus dem rest des bereits schwanzlosen q) köfis schneiden (scharfes messer). dann schneide ich die stücke nach möglichkeit einseitig spitz zulaufend. der haken sitzt dann im dickeren teil und zeigt auch dann immer mit der spitze zur dünnen/schmalen seite. 

-fetzen regelmäßig wechseln -- die waschen recht schnell aus.
-finger vor dem aufködern immer mit sand und wasser reinigen. fetzenköder nehmen sonst gerne "feindlichen" geruch auf.

-ruhig auch mal 10-20cm über dem grund anbieten (u-wasserpose etc.). dann gibts zusätzlich noch zandergefahr (falls gewünscht).

viele grüße

börnie


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (23. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Soo,
wie gesagt heute Nachmittag für 3 std. losgewesen. Bei schönsten Sonnenschein und wundervoller wärme...:vik:






Und noch einer:


----------



## Norge Fan (23. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Petri Friedfisch Spezi,jedes Jahr um die selbe Zeit macht das Aaalangeln am Tage so richtig Spass.   
Bis in den Oktober rein geht da noch was.


----------



## tyirian (26. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@ börnie

Vielen Dank für die Erläuterungen.


Ich war am Freitag bis 21.30h angeln, konnte allerdings keinen Aal verhaften. Mit Bissen die auf Aale schließen könnten sah es auch ganz schlecht aus.


----------



## bous hh (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

moin leude bei uns an der elbe läuft es zur zeit wieder richtig gut...konnte gestern 7 aale bis 65 cm fangen.war 3 stunden da.


----------



## Drachko (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

So dann trag ich mich hier auch mal wieder ein der Meter ist mal wieder geknackt wenn auch unfreiwillig denn eigentlich sollte es auf Zander gehen aber die Schlangen hauen sich ja alles rein ^^ der Köfi schwebte eigneltich überm Grund mit Auftriebskörper...


----------



## ALCAPONE (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

ich liebe diese DUMMEN Kommentare unwissender Personen...


----------



## ToxicToolz (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

2 Nächte, 35 Stück, davon 20 brauchbare mit nach Hause. Ganz Klasse |kopfkrat .... Gibt es an Deinem Gewässer keine Fangbeschränkungen ???

Manche bekommen echt den Hals nich voll ....


Sorry, musste jetzt raus ....


Gruß Toxe


----------



## ALCAPONE (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

wieder mal ein "Oberlehrer"....
Mal zur Info:Auf Aal Angel ich immer nur 2-3 Wochen im Jahr wenn ich im Urlaub bin wie gerade jetzt.Und dann nutze ich diese Zeit natürlich.Das mache ich also nicht das ganze Jahr.
Da fangen andere im Jahr wesentlich mehr.Und diese Tage hat man nicht jeden Tag.Meist nur einer...Tage wie solche sind selten.Und für solche Fänge sitzt man die ganze Nacht und hat schon viele Nächte ohne Biß verbracht.
Und nein keine Fangbeschränkung in Niedersachen an diesem Gewässer.
Good Bye.


----------



## Norge Fan (30. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

´Mein Schwiegervater war heute los (icke musste leider arbeiten :c) und hatte 3 Bisse auf Köfi.   

Hat leider nicht einen verwerten können,bissen zwar vehement haben aber nach nem kurzen Run sofort wieder los gelassen #c.   

Noch ist ein bissel Zeit für die richtig diggen Schleicher .


----------



## börnie (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Hat leider nicht einen verwerten können,bissen zwar vehement haben aber nach nem kurzen Run sofort wieder los gelassen #c.
> 
> .



genau so verlief es bei mir letzte tage am plauer see auch. habe in knapp 10m tiefe mit (kleinen) fischfetzen gefischt. ziemlich zeitig hatte ich zwei bisse. jedesmal liefen 4-5 meter von der rolle und das wars dann.
die kollegen sind schon sehr launisch geworden.
ich bin dann aber schon um 11°° abgehauen, weil ich am nächsten tag früh raus musste. 
1-2 mal werde ich es in diesem herbst noch versuchen...aber ich denke, so ganz lange geht an normalen gewässern nix mehr. heute nacht hatten wir minus 2°...


----------



## Michl1086 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Hey Loitzzz!
Sagt ma, habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Aal anfüttern mit zer-Fleischwolf-ten Weißfischen, die mit etwas Semmelbröseln zu nem Knödel machen und den Kloß dann neben, bzw. im Fließgewässer kurz vorm Tauwurm/Köderfischchen platzieren...!?? Hab das mal gehört, aber nie probiert... Will heut abend nochmal raus und hätte noch n paar Köderfischchen in der Gefriertruhe, und wenn ihr mir jetzt sagt, dass das sinnvoll is, werd ichs mal probiern... ansonsten bekommt der Hecht demnächst die Köderfischchen... ;-D


----------



## vermesser (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Zum Thema anfüttern: Es funktioniert, bringt aber bei weitem nicht den durchschlagenden Erfolg, den manche Angelzeitungen versprechen. Ich habe in unterschiedlichen Varianten damit experimentiert (Pellets, Fischstücken pur, mit Paniermehl, Wurmstücke, im Futterkorb und lose, mit Vorfüttern und ohne).

Ich würde das Verhältnis so beschreiben...wenn Du ohne füttern keinen Biss hast, hast Du mit maximal einen...wenn Du sonst 3 Bisse hast, hast Du mit 4...

Und die Sache hat einen ganz gewaltigen Haken- gibt es Güstern, locken die losen Bestandteile diese an...und gibt es gar Wollhandkrabben, wirst Du wahnsinnig...

Kurz...Versuch macht klug, aber versprich Dir nicht allzuviel davon. Tagelanges Vorfüttern verschlimmert das Problem der Beifänge noch immens. Am besten funktionieren kleine Fischstücken im Futterkorb oder eine Handvoll Fisch- und Wurmstücken pro Pose OHNE Paniermehl...die Weißfische warten schon.

Wenn die Aale nicht eh schon da sind oder laufen, erreichst Du gar nix damit...wenn man einen Aalplatz füttert, kann man sie eventuell halten.


----------



## Michl1086 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

@ Vermesser:
Danke für die schnelle Info. Dann probier ichs mal mit n paar Fischfetzelchen im Futterkorb/spirale aus. 

Geb morgen Bescheid ob was lief (falls ich nicht erfrier heut Nacht...^^)

Schönes Wochenende und allen, die ans Wasser gehn, viel Spass und schöne Fänge! 

Grüße,der Michl


----------



## Michl1086 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

aaaa, halt, eine Frage hätt ich noch.

Ich angle normalerweise im Fließwasser ("Pfreimd"-kleines Flüsschen) auf Aal mit ner ganz normalen Grundmontage, will es aber heut auch mal mit ner Pose probieren. AAAAber...: lasst ihr die Posen dann treiben und holt sie immer wieder ein, wie z.B. beim Forellenangeln, oder werft ihr ne Stelle an, an der sie dann nicht/weniger abtreibt und ca. da bleibt?? oder huäää? danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Dynator (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin , 

ich habe gestern Abend mal wieder einen Versuch an einer bewehrten Stelle gewagt , seit einiger Zeit  spielten die Schlangen ja den Totentanz. Jedoch nicht gestern , ich hatte viele vorsichtige Bisse und konnte um 20:30 Uhr den ersten 60ziger verhaften. Eine halbe Stunde später landete ein 55ziger im Eimer, sie bissen auf Fischfetzen und Tauwurm , in ca. 6m Tiefe. 

Am Di. werde ich wohl nochmal einen Ansitz machen , mal sehen ob sie dann auch noch wollen..vielleicht geht ja noch mal was.  

Gruß Ronny..


----------



## Matt_Hayes (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Tach auch, aus Steinhude... gestern zwei schöne fette gut-60er, einer um 21.30,der andere bat um 
22.30 um Aufnahme in den Kescher. Letzten Dienstag gen 22.20 Uhr ein knapp-60er, 
am Mittwoch ein Hammer-Biss gegen 22.00, die Pose jagte plötzlich wie ein geölter Blitz 
knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche davon, angeschlagen, Schnurriss...
seitdem brauche ich psychologische Betreuung... 

Ja, so trug es sich zu, im Steinhuder Meer.

Petri, Matt


----------



## vermesser (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin Jungs...also doll ist ja nicht. Beißen die Aale denn wirklich schon nicht mehr... so kalt is das Wasser doch gar nicht.

Ich werde mal heute nochmal einen neuen See testen...klein, tief und bewachsen...vielleicht gibts ja doch noch ne Schlange für die Pfanne.


----------



## karpspezi (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

petri....also noch läuft der aal ,ist nur recht ungemütlich die letzten 2 nächte,nur in thermoklamotten zu ertragen.wird ab morgen nachts wieder milder .rann an die angeln und die letzten tage ausnutzen.petri...#:


----------



## Dynator (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin , 

ich konnte vorletzte Nacht einen fetten ü60er verhaften , 

er nukelte gut 15 min am Wurm herum, es war kaum Bewegung 

an der Pose zu merken , bis er sich entschlossen hat den lekeren 

Wurm doch zu mampfen und entschlossener zu ziehen...

Gestern Nacht war ich an der selben Stelle nochmal jedoch ohne Erfolg...

Gruß Ronny..


----------



## karpspezi (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

petri...habe gestern gegen 21.40 uhr,noch einen schleicher erwischt,köder war ein kleines rotauge.ebenfalls kaum bewegung,hat 20 min gedauert bis er kaum merklich im schneckentempo abzog.75 cm,raubaal,danach absolute funkstille,gegen 23.00 uhr abgebrochen .heute noch mal los ,werde berichten#:


----------



## karpspezi (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

petri... saison beendet ,nichts geht mehr.alles gute für die kommende saison,für alle schleicherjäger#:


----------



## harrystephan (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin, moin!

Nach längerer Angelabstinenz (Mallorcaurlaub mit der Familie) habe ich die letzte Woche der Herbstferien zum Angeln genutzt. Drei Nachtansitze bei Vollmond um 4-5 Grad Celsius und zum Teil Windstärke 4 ergaben:

1. Nacht: Schneider
2. Nacht: 5 Aale (1 x 91 cm Blankaal 1650 gr., 3 x um 70 cm, 1 x 60 cm)
3. Nacht: 1 Aal (81 cm und 1050 gr.) und 1 Barbe (knapp 70 cm)

Die Aalsaison ist also noch nicht vorbei!

Grüsse & Petri


----------



## Lucioperca17 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

petri harry!

...das kann ich bestätigen.
mir ging heute dieser 87er an die angel.
komischerweise auch hier null bewegung nachm biss.dachte erst das ist bestimmt was kleines...
danach kam dann tatsächlich noch ein kleiner,der durfte aber wieder schwimmen!

http://img839.*ih.us/img839/7622/sdc11098j.jpg


----------



## dodo12 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Moin Jungs,

ich habe gestern beim Hechtangeln im Baggersee einen wohl genährten 70er Aal auf Köderfisch gefangen. Gebissen in ca. 2 Meter Tiefe. 

Hier nochmal ein Bild:
http://img261.*ih.us/img261/9070/grthztb.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Grüße,

dodo12


----------



## Norge Fan (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Für viele wahrscheinlich unfassbar ,aber auch um diese Jahreszeit kann man in Gewässern mit gutem Aalbestand noch seine Fische fangen.   

Allen Fängern ein digges Petri #6.


----------



## stefannn87 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Auf Spinner in nem Hafenbecken um 14 Uhr in ca 1,5Metern tiefe |rolleyes noch Fragen? #6


----------



## Lucioperca17 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Für viele wahrscheinlich unfassbar ,aber auch um diese Jahreszeit kann man in Gewässern mit gutem Aalbestand noch seine Fische fangen.
> 
> Allen Fängern ein digges Petri #6.


 
ich denke bei den momentanen temperaturen würde da auch die nächsten tage noch ordentlich was gehen bei uns,aber der aal hat hier jetzt schonzeit seit dem 1.november...
mal sehn wann sie wieder anfangen zu beissen nach der schonzeit.
alles in allem wars ein gutes aaljahr bei mir,ich kann nicht klagen...#6


----------



## tyirian (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*

Ich war gestern bis 20Uhr angeln und konnte ab 18Uhr zwei Aale (74 & 65cm) auf Tauwurm erwischen.

Keine Ahnung ob das einfach rießige Glückstreffer waren.


----------



## bugs 2 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2010*



gründler schrieb:


> http://www.antiport.de/doku/gesetze/nnatschg.pdf
> 
> 
> Sorry hab jetzt fast 2 Std.alle meine Landesgewässerunterlagen durchgeguckt,und meine Fischereiaufseher mappen für Landesgewässer in NDS und dann dein angesprochenes Naturschutzgesetz für NDS (siehe oben),ich finde da nix was deine Aussage stützt,hier bei uns (NDS)gibt es keinen Gesetzestext der verbietet gezielt mit Köfis auf Aal zu angeln während der Schonzeit,solange es nicht gezielt auf Räuber ist(Stahl Drilling....)wird das hier nicht geahndet.
> ...


 bei uns im sav wunstorf darf man auch ganzjährig mit fischfetzen angeln,wird nicht als köderfisch gewertet
|bigeyes


----------

